#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  !!! Ретрит Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в Крыму, 2006 г.

## Eternal Jew

Очень радостная новость!

В уточненном расписании Намкая Норбу появился Крым.
Скорее всего, ретрит состоится 9-15 августа 2006 г.

Возможно, что местом проведения ретрита будет не Малый Маяк, а уже новый гар (Восточный Меригар). 

Поэтому отдельные благодарности Игорю (сами знаете, какому именно)  :Smilie:  , который отдает много сил на его открытие.

----------


## Elena

На сегодняшний день средств на покупку Восточного Гара не достаточно..
Если не удастся купить это место для гара, ретрит не состоится.   :Frown: 

Посвятим заслуги, чтобы все получилось и  ретрит состоялся.

----------


## Eternal Jew

ну так и что?! 

Никто и не скажет, что *ретрит Намкая Норбу состоится 12-20 сентября 2006 г. в Крыму!* 

Собираемся?

----------


## PampKin Head

Гы, надо захватить плакатик: "nato, пшло вон!!"

----------


## Сергей Неборский

> Никто и не скажет, что ретрит Намкая Норбу состоится 12-20 сентября 2006 г. в Крыму!


Перечитывал эту фразу много раз, но так не понял о чём она. Не могли бы пояснить?

На мой взгляд поводов для радости не прибавилось. Денег на покупку гара пока нет, а его наличие является неизменным условием приезда Ринпоче как бы не менялось его расписание. Опасаюсь, что если деньги на покупку не появятся в июне, расписане Ринпоче может поменяться ещё раз.

----------


## PampKin Head

Люди (кто был в итальянском Меригаре на ретритах)!

А чего там все стоит, и каковы условия?

----------


## Сергей Неборский

По словам И. Берхина для того, чтобы влачить в тех краях самое нищенское существование необходимо 20 евро в день.

----------


## Eternal Jew

А подразумевалось то, что эта информация была официально распространена по модерируемой дзогченовской рассылке. Чем-то ведь руководствовались люди, когда рассылали такое письмо и оригинал письма от Ринпоче к Игорю... Или это так просто было написано - возбудить упавший ажиотаж и активизировать сдачу взносов?!

Кроме всего прочего, на худой конец и санаторий ХПИ еще не сгорел, не правда ли?  :Smilie:  

Если это не так - глядишь, поставят обычный палаточный городок, приведя слово "Гар" в соответствие с первоначальным значением - т.е. не белокаменные хоромы за бешеные деньги, а *"временный полевой лагерь, где Учитель дает Учение"*  :Smilie:   Как у ламы Оле, допустим, бывало.

----------


## куру хунг

> . Или это так просто было написано - возбудить упавший ажиотаж и активизировать сдачу взносов?!
> 
> .


 Даже если и так? У вас есть альтернативный способ "активизировать сдачу взносов"? Если  да, поделитесь?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Даже если и так? У вас есть альтернативный способ "активизировать сдачу взносов"? Если  да, поделитесь?


Типо, пребывание в состоянии, распознанном на передаче, стимулирует мудрость и сознательность, ведущую и к сдаче взносов (в том числе). 

 :Wink:

----------


## Yuki

> Если это не так - глядишь, поставят обычный палаточный городок, приведя слово "Гар" в соответствие с первоначальным значением - т.е. не белокаменные хоромы за бешеные деньги, а *"временный полевой лагерь, где Учитель дает Учение"*   Как у ламы Оле, допустим, бывало.


Почему палаточному городку сразу противопоставляются белокаменные хоромы за бешеные деньги?

----------


## Eternal Jew

1. У меня нет способа активизировать сбор взносов. Бизнес и коммерция не для меня. Более того - я не плачу и не собираюсь их платить. Зато у меня есть личный способ, как активизировать собственную практику - практиковать то, что уже получено от учителя. Для этого не нужны ни взносы, ни дополнительное привлечение адептов.

2. "Белокаменные хоромы" противопоставляются значению слова "гар" только в вашей голове. Я писал лишь о первоначальном смысле, вкладываемом когда-то  учителями в термин. С течением времени он, увы, забылся.

--
Хорошо сказал когда-то Патрул Ринпоче Первый (за дословность не ручаюсь)  :Smilie:  - "Если у вас есть пачка чая - у вас проблема величиной с пачку чая. Если у вас есть коза - есть и проблема величиной с козу... Ну а если у вас есть гар и ганчи в нём..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Скажите пожалуйста, в ретритах с Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче могут принимать участие только члены ДО?

----------


## куру хунг

Да господи помилуй, с какого перепуга, это после ретрита с ННР становяться членами ДО, откуда бы тогда брались члены ДО?методом почкования что ли множиться?

----------


## куру хунг

> 1. У меня нет способа активизировать сбор взносов. Бизнес и коммерция не для меня. Более того - я не плачу и не собираюсь их платить. Зато у меня есть личный способ, как активизировать собственную практику - практиковать то, что уже получено от учителя. Для этого не нужны ни взносы, ни дополнительное привлечение адептов.
> 
> 2. "Белокаменные хоромы" противопоставляются значению слова "гар" только в вашей голове. Я писал лишь о первоначальном смысле, вкладываемом когда-то  учителями в термин. С течением времени он, увы, забылся.
> 
> --
> Хорошо сказал когда-то Патрул Ринпоче Первый (за дословность не ручаюсь)  - "Если у вас есть пачка чая - у вас проблема величиной с пачку чая. Если у вас есть коза - есть и проблема величиной с козу... Ну а если у вас есть гар и ганчи в нём..."


 У Вас что была перспектива лично обзавестись гаром и ганчи? :Big Grin:  И вы надо полагать отказались?.
И что прям уж нет никакой собствености сопоставимой с козой и пачкой чая? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Аньезка

> Да господи помилуй, с какого перепуга, это после ретрита с ННР становяться членами ДО, откуда бы тогда брались члены ДО?методом почкования что ли множиться?


ну нииизнааю, может икру мечут :Smilie:  

спасибо, куру!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Скажите пожалуйста, в ретритах с Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче могут принимать участие только члены ДО?


Эка вас запугали на этом форуме!  :Smilie:   Нет, Аня, *ВСЕ могут участвовать* - члены, не члены, с "партбилетом" и без оного, русские, буряты, китайцы, "шибкА православные", иудеи, атеисты, приверженцы "пути воина" и т.п.   :Smilie:  Было бы намерение доехать к Учителю и твердое желание не только прослушать то, о чем он говорит, но и *практиковать это*.

----------


## ullu

Изменение в расписании Ринпоче

9-15 августа: ретрит в Западном Меригаре (Италия)

22-24 августа: экзамены СМС за 1 уровень
25-29 августа: тренинг СМС 2 уровня.

7 сентября: отъезд в Крым
12-20 сентября: ретрит в Крыму
23 сентября: возвращение из Крыма в Италию

----------


## kirava

> Если это не так - глядишь, поставят обычный палаточный городок, приведя слово "Гар" в соответствие с первоначальным значением - т.е. не белокаменные хоромы за бешеные деньги, а *"временный полевой лагерь, где Учитель дает Учение"*   Как у ламы Оле, допустим, бывало.



Ринпоче просто изменил расписание, он не изменял условия проведения ретрита. 

Так что делайте пожертвования...  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ринпоче просто изменил расписание, он не изменял условия проведения ретрита. 
> 
> Так что делайте пожертвования...


А если денег всё равно не хватит, пожертвования возвернут? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eternal Jew

Патрул Ринпоче Первый жил много лет назад, и лично мне эту фразу он никак не мог говорить  :Smilie:  ... Вещи, сопоставимые с пачкой чая, козой или баяном у меня есть, но я к ним не привязан и не считаю их "собственными"; даже свои, извините, штаны, хотя мне кажется, что они очень удобно на мне сидят.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если денег всё равно не хватит, пожертвования возвернут?


2 разА!  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

Да, Eternal Jew, ничего против не имею  Первого Патрула Римпоче, около года "КЛШ" была моей настольной книгой. Но даваете всё же пытаться не слепо копировать наставления тибетских учитилей давно ушедших дней. Пример. В "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг", есть его наставления по практике подношения мандалы. Там Патрул говорит примерно следующее-нельзя для подношения использовать испорченный и некачественный рис, его регулярно надо подновлять новым, старый не еште, а выбрасывайте и т. д. И понятно почему он так наставлял нищих в основной массе тибетце. как известно одной из целей подношения мандалы являеться развитие парамиты щедрости. И для тибетцев с их нищетой эти наставления были более чем ценны, потому как вся собственность их состояла из лачуги, да мешка, другого этого злополучного риса, и для них было действительно подвигом, не сожрать этот килограмм, другой риса, а поднести Трём драгоценностям. А теперь скажите, современный европоид, среднестатистическая собственность которого оцениваеться сотнями тысяч баксов, что если буквально будет следовать наставлением этого учителя и "разшедрившись"  :Big Grin:  выкинет пару кило риса, разве разовьёт парамиту щедрости? Да слону дробина. Потому как относительно общей стоимости имеющейся у него имущества, эти жмени риса нет ничто , пыль, 0,00000000000000% стоимости его имущества. А для тибетца это могло составит 1-10 процентов. Так что европоидам надо эту практику выполнять делая подношения не  рисом, а золотым песком иль жемчугами на худой конец, что бы поиметь результат сопоставимый с тибетским. Но можно себе и заморочить голову, делаю де как завещали величайшие Мастера древности соблюдая всё до мелочей. Так и у Вас с этой козой да пачкой чая.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Эка вас запугали на этом форуме!   Нет, Аня, *ВСЕ могут участвовать* - члены, не члены, с "партбилетом" и без оного, русские, буряты, китайцы, "шибкА православные", иудеи, атеисты, приверженцы "пути воина" и т.п.   .


Начиная с прошлого года ретриты Намкая Норбу в Меригаре (и вообще в Европе, в Париже, например) доступны только для членов ДО. 
(Стать членом ДО перед ретритом, разумеется, можно).

Я понятия не имею, каковы будут конкретные условия крымского ретрита, но не исключаю, что возможно он тоже будет доступен только для членов Дзогчен-общины.

Уточню: ДО это не комсомольская организация. Это способ поддержать общину, без которой невозможно распространение учений и обретение нами освобождения. 




> Если это не так - глядишь, поставят обычный палаточный городок


...А картошка растёт в магазинах, упакованная в сетки.




> Более того - я не плачу и не собираюсь их платить.


Нашли, чем хвастаться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я понятия не имею, каковы будут конкретные условия крымского ретрита, но не исключаю, что возможно он тоже будет доступен только для членов Дзогчен-общины.


Типо, новые незалэжные реалии?

----------


## Граакль

> А теперь скажите, современный европоид, среднестатистическая собственность которого оцениваеться сотнями тысяч баксов, что если буквально будет следовать наставлением этого учителя и "разшедрившись" :d выкинет пару кило риса, разве разовьёт парамиту щедрости? Да слону дробина. Потому как относительно общей стоимости имеющейся у него имущества, эти жмени риса нет ничто , пыль, 0,00000000000000% стоимости его имущества. А для тибетца это могло составит 1-10 процентов.





> Так что европоидам надо эту практику выполнять делая подношения не  рисом, а золотым песком иль жемчугами на худой конец, что бы поиметь результат сопоставимый с тибетским.



Зачем же понимать все так буквально? 
Вы забыли про визуализации. Ведь из риса насыпаются горки, символизирующие дойных коров, урожаи, драгоценности и другие ништяки которые у нас имеются в собственности   :Smilie: 

Смысл подношения  манадалы не повыкидывать все своё имущество на улицу физически, а выкинуть из головы свою к нему привязанность.

А про рис учитель наставлял особых скупердяев, типа меня.
Глупо пытаться в уме отсечь привязанность к всей своей собственности, если тебя даже рис высыпать жаба душит.

И душит, уж вы мне поверьте.
Меня каждый раз, когда из мандалы нужно выкидывать качественный отборный рис, душит жаба. Несмотря на все мои большие тысячи собственности недвижимости в Москве.

Так что это наставления для русских тоже актуально  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста... А как вступают в ДО?

----------


## Ондрий

Подношение мандалы и заслуги обретенные этим, никак не связаны с субстанциями которые вкладываются в металлическую модель мандалы... рис - просто удобно. можно другое зерно... можно вообще хоть песок, если нету риса или руки сложить в мудру с четками внутри. Суть в мотивации, а не в рыночной стоимости субстанции внутри мандалы.  :Smilie: 

Поношение на строительство ступ и храмов - иная статья расходов и %ов на заслуги  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

Всё понимаю нормально, а не буквально. Граакль за откровенность спасибо, порадовал.

----------


## Ондрий

> Кста... А как вступают в ДО?


Тестируют на предмет понимания демократического централизма, потом дают торждественную клятву и комсорг вам дает значек и книжечку.
 :Wink: 
потом пошли взносы.....  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

а у мени старая есть! и значок тоже!

А демократического централизьму так и не появилось.... (

P.s. Вот бы сразу ганчёй взяли!!!!

----------


## куру хунг

> Подношение мандалы и заслуги обретенные этим, никак не связаны с субстанциями которые вкладываются в металлическую модель мандалы... рис - просто удобно. можно другое зерно... можно вообще хоть песок, если нету риса или руки сложить в мудру с четками внутри. Суть в мотивации, а не в рыночной стоимости субстанции внутри мандалы. 
> 
> Поношение на строительство ступ и храмов - иная статья расходов и %ов на заслуги


Да всё понятно Андрей, все эти ньюансы мне знакомы, это был только пример
того что-не надо бездумно следоват наставлениям, сказаным в определённое время и определённой аудитории, даже если их и произнёс наивеличайший учитель.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Старые Мастера-то в основном все больше советовали: а) быть в осознанности; б) практиковать; в) действовать, исходя из обстоятельств. Все остальное - наносное, как пыль или песок.

Поэтому скажи кому из них про "взносы", "пароли" (на инет-вещание); "членские билеты" и т.п. - в лучшем случае могли бы не понять; в худшем - ... (ох, вспомните буйных и несдержанных мастеров дзэн)  :Smilie:  

Аня, если дело обстоит именно так, как описано выше: т.е. "Дхарма - только для членов профсоюза" - плюньте и НЕ ЕЗДИТЕ!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Кста... А как вступают в ДО?


Заполняют анкету, фотографируются или дают фотографии, оплачивают взносы, получают членский билет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Лучше плюнуть и поехать!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Аня, если дело обстоит именно так, как описано выше: т.е. "Дхарма - только для членов профсоюза" - плюньте и НЕ ЕЗДИТЕ!


Иногда лучше заниматься лепкой или рисованием, чем стучать по клавиатуре такие сообщения.

Тема "Шо происходит со взносами, если мы ещё не поняли, и почему это важно для Чогьяла Намкая Норбу и для нас самих" зачётно раскрыта Ниной Робинсон в третьем номере бюллетеня "Зеркало". 
http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru/melong
Автор жжот.
Если у кого после статьи в этом номере ещё остаются вопросы/недопонимание... то я пошёл мыть руки.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

А ещё лучше, заполнить анкету, сфотографироваться , оплатить взносы, получить членский билет, плюнуть и поехать. Можно скидку за оплату ретрита получит, эт смотря какое членство выберешь

----------


## PampKin Head

> А ещё лучше, заполнить анкету, сфотографироваться , оплатить взносы, получить членский билет, плюнуть и поехать. Можно скидку за оплату ретрита получит, эт смотря какое членство выберешь


gold member ))) (Остину Пауэрсу было на днях 46!)

----------


## Ондрий

> gold member )))


точно!  :Smilie: 
интересно - есть ли platinum? или сразу diamond?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> точно! 
> интересно - есть ли platinum? или сразу diamond?


Есть vajra member. Билет №1.

----------


## куру хунг

> gold member ))) (Остину Пауэрсу было на днях 46!)


 Пампкин пора в традицию дзен ещё приписать. Потому как в последнее время исключительно коанами разговариваешь.Только вот что-то не видать чтобы их кто-то разгадывал. Сам что ли на досуге тешишься?Пытаясь понять что же я этокое сегодня завернул.? :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Ати-Дзен... )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть vajra member. Билет №1.


о!... хачу  :Smilie: 
тока там "билеты" уже не нумеров, имха  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> о!... хачу 
> тока там "билеты" уже не нумеров, имха


Сей билет у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Позволяет на все ритриты ходить бесплатно и жить в vip-палатках!

2 Куру:
Gold member - это персонаж из третьего Остни Пауэрса (голландец, кста)...

----------


## Ондрий

да ничо... я и в палатке с анакомом как-нить ... не впервой.
(если анаком не запаривать кипятком, а грызть так - он гораздо вкуснее/съедобнее - рецепт вегетарианцам)

----------


## PampKin Head

> да ничо... я и в палатке с анакомом как-нить ... не впервой.
> (если анаком не запаривать кипятком, а грызть так - он гораздо вкуснее/съедобнее - рецепт вегетарианцам)


Кто такой Анак и зачем его грызут вегетарианцы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Кто такой Анак и зачем его грызут вегетарианцы?


Это такой сушеный вермишел. Китайский. В брикетиках в мягкой упаковке. Сушеное псевдо-мясо нужно выкинуть - иначе стошнит  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

PampKin, поехали записываться в ДО! Они там танцы магические танцуют, я тож хочу!!! :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin, поехали записываться в ДО! Они там танцы магические танцуют, я тож хочу!!!


Токмо заради всех живых существ и особливо помраченно вегетарианствующих. )

----------


## Вао

Народу много планируется приехать?

----------


## Ондрий

> Токмо заради всех живых существ и особливо помраченно вегетарианствующих. )


ужос! я спать не буду после таких ваших танцев!

---
анаком в походах жруть либо от бедности, либо для сокращения тяжести  поклажи, а не от жизненной позиции  :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Народу много планируется приехать?


В прошлом году две тыщи было.

----------


## Вао

> В прошлом году две тыщи было.


Ого!!!! На мой взгляд много.

----------


## ullu

Че ж вас так прет то....

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мда, действительно - «Чего ж вас прет так», господа из ДО?

Уловите разницу: стоит опубликовать новость о приезде Учителя из ЛЮБОЙ ДРУГОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ, КРОМЕ ДЗОГЧЕН... ну что же, везде и все воспринимают ее нормально, уважая как учителей, так и практикующих; новость хоть и обсуждается, но без излишнего флейма....

Стоит крикнуть где-то на углу: "Дзогчен, Дзогчен, кому свежий, новый и чудесный Дзогчен", как набегает толпа, готовая грудью биться за: 

а) свои членские билеты с "золотой буквой А на обложке"; 

б) вытягивание взносов из обычных практикующих под соусом "... а подайте денег на новый гар" (о другом грандиозном "национальном" проекте, на который тянули деньги последние несколько лет и который УЖЕ почил в бозе, как правило, никто не вспоминает; либо стыдливо умалчивают!);

в) вынуждение на вступление в Дзогчен-общину под маркой: "а кто не с нами, тот не попадет на ретрит!"; "а не получите пароль!"


А вы говорите "как плодятся дзогченоиды"? Почкуются? - ... Да элементарно - ни разу не увидев учителя, но послушав "интернет-трансляцию"! При этом "почкуются" (бедные!):

1) Заплатив взносы... 

2) Еще раз заплатив взносы (произвольно повышенные в середине года), ибо иначе не дадут пароль на "секретную" веб-трансляцию... 

3) Еще раз перерегистрировав свой пароль на трансляцию (ибо таинственные "несознательные члены общины" раздавали свой пароль направо и налево... именно поэтому у лично вас (как и у других, обычных членов ДО), "законные" пароли "волевым решением" просто аннулируются). Впрочем, истинная цель "перерегистрации пароля" следующая - заставить вас заплатить те самые взносы (в повышенном размере).

5) Заплатив за участие в ретрите.

4) Еще раз заплатив за компакт-диск с записью ретрита (или только что прослушанной вами трансляции), хотя он, допустим, уже имеется у твоего лучшего друга ("ваджрного брата")... но он(-а) дать тебе его НЕ имеет права - хоть вы и вместе были на ретрите и получали одну и ту же передачу на одинаковые практики... 

5) получив пресловутый «партбилет» с буквой «золотой буквой А»...

Да, совсем забыл - анкета на вступление в ДО по въедливости и степени выпытывания и конкретизации личных данных, вплоть до ваших хобби, увлечений, навыков, умений, образования, занятости, количества детей, не говоря уже об адресах и телефонах, адекватна той, которую заполняют, устраиваясь на режимный объект: чем не готовый материал для спецслужб? 

Задайтесь вопросом - вы Аня, БУДЕТЕ заполнять такую анкету?

--
*
Аня, послушайте внимательно (впрочем, как и другие люди, незнакомые с "кухней" ДО)!* 

РАЗВЕ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ, чтобы с вами происходило подобное?! 
Разве вы хотите, чтобы о драгоценной Дхарме говорили в выражениях «брэнд»?! Не верите - сохраните эту ссылку и почитайте на досуге. Там ОЧЕНЬ много интересного, а вернее - все новые "веяния" в Международной ДО (с. 11-25):

http://byak.sinp.msu.ru/~melong/bul02.pdf

Разве вы желаете, чтобы Драгоценнейшее Учение продвигали на рынке, как ходовой товар, рекомендуя продавцам (гарам и ганчи) всячески увеличивать количество покупателей?!

Подумайте еще раз...

Кстати, то, что учение в Крыму будет "только для избранных" - это явная инсинуация! НИКОГДА (возможно - в паре-тройке случаев на СПЕЦИАЛИЗИРОВАННЫХ РЕТРИТАХ) Намкай Норбу не давал учение "только для избранных"... Так что ОБЩИЙ ретрит будет для всех - иначе резко сократится прибыль. Вас просто вводят в заблужение, чтобы, поймав на испуг, поиметь еще десяток-другой в качестве новообращенных членов ДО. Если же произйодет обратное, и людям БЕЗ "членских билетов" укажут на дверь, значит просто что-то сдохло что-то в Датском королевстве.

Аня (и другие люди, никогда не бывавшие на ретритах)! 
Не волнуйтесь и не переживайте - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - действительно признанный Учитель Дзогчен, которого тысячи людей во всем мире считают своим наставником и гуру. К сожалению, в настоящее время русскоязычная часть ДО переживает тяжелейший кризис, свидетелем которого мы все являемся (задайте в поисковой строке браузера слово "Дзогчен" и внимательно почитайте все гиперссылки, которые отберет компьютер). 

Я не хочу навязывать вам свое мнение - создавайте его сами: читайте, сравнивайте, размышляйте. В мире есть много других достойный мастеров, дающих Дзогчен, в том числе - Патрул Ринпоче, Цеванг Донгял Ринпоче, Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче. Успехов вам в поисках СВОЕГО УЧИТЕЛЯ!

- — 
Господа-«дзогченоиды», Действительные Члены, Счастливые Обладатели Билетов и т.д., и т.п.! 

А вы не обращали ли внимание, как над вами (уже вполне откровенно) начала прикалываться вся остальная веб-буддийская тусовка? Вначале  - вполне доброжелательно, типа: «ну... есть у нас такие». Потом - вполне ёрнически... Еще немного погодя - и вокруг любой темы, даже с таким безобидным названием, как "ННР приезжает в Крым" завязывается настоящая свара? Вы можете привести в пример какое-либо другое направление или школу в буддизме, где бы обычное, повседневное прилюдное обсуждение  каких-либо проблем, вызывало бы такую негативную (к вам самим) реакцию?

----------


## Echo

Eternal Jew,
Предложите иную систему функционирования буддийской общины, Вам только спасибо скажут.

----------


## Ондрий

как говорил один сантехник, которого посадили - "тут всю систему менять надо"  :Wink:

----------


## Yuki

> А вы не обращали ли внимание, как над вами (уже вполне откровенно) начала прикалываться вся остальная веб-буддийская тусовка?


А почему нет? 
Если кому-то нравится прикалываться над Танцами, которые есть не что иное, как одна из практик; если у людей от этого настроение улучшается, так этож хорошо. 

PS. Вас ведь никто не заставляет быть членом ДО, если Вам этого не хочется. ИМХО, надо как-то уважать взгляды других людей, тем более ваджрных братье и сестер, даже если все они на Ваш личный взгляд, заблуждаются.

----------


## Alert

Почитал тут Бюллетень "Зеркало" №3,
http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru/melong

цитирую непонятные места, может кто-то объяснить их?

Если Вы сами получили пароль, а кто-то из ваших друзей также хочет слушать трансляцию, но не является членом ДО или не оплатил взносы, то допуская такого человека к трансляции Вы тем самым нару-шаете установленные Учителем правила допуска к тайным учениям.

Помните пожалуйста, что Учение не является нашей собственностью и мы не можем его распространять по своему собственному усмотрению.

Единственным исключением является случай, когда кто-то из новичков слушает ОТКРЫТУЮ трансляцию и хочет прослушать ее повторно. Тогда можно организовать для таких людей он-лайн прослушивание в мест-ной общине или дома у кого-то из практикующих. Те члены Общины, которые вовремя не уплатили членские взносы, не могут быть допущены к такому про-слушиванию.

Спонсоры (2000$ долларов за год) смогут получить доступ к видео.

Конечно, нет ничего плохого в критике, если она на самом деле позитивна и помогает. Но иногда, когда со-бирается группа членов Общины, это становится похоже на сборище раздраженных стариков и старух, жалующихся на жизнь и друг на друга, чем на практиков на пути к реализации!

Недавно я за что-то критиковал ученика, а позже он пришел ко мне, рассерженно гово-ря: «Я посмотрел в зеркало, но мое лицо чисто!» Таких случаев было несколько в нескольких Общинах. Мне печально слышать такое, по-тому что эго этих людей стало настолько сильным, что они даже не воспринимают слова того, кого считают своим Учителем.

Если мы посмотрим на систему, которую он создал для нас, для нашей организации, то обнаружим, что он не создал нечто вроде демократии. Ни к чему обвинять кого-то в том, что они недемократичны, когда они стараются сделать что-то для Дзогчен-Общины. Система Ганчи — это не демократическая система, мы не голосуем за кандидатов с противоположными идеалами, мы все идем в одном направлении, сотрудничая друг с другом, а не проти-вопоставляя.

Ринпоче не нужно, чтобы ему предлага-ли идеи относительно того, что нужно сделать. Он уже знает, что делать. Ему не нужно, чтобы мы его учили. Ему нужны люди, ко-торые бы воплощали в действие его идеи. Однажды я слышала, как на одной из встреч он сказал: «Мне нужны такие люди, как Джован-ни Бони. У меня возникает идея, и Джованни Бони воплощает ее в реальность. Он словно моя правая рука». Вот как мы можем помочь Учителю, вот как мы можем помочь учениям продолжаться.
И если лю-ди стараются помочь ему воплотить ее, нам нужно помогать им.
Так мы все станем гораздо счастливее. Если вместо этого мы го-ворим: «У меня есть идея получше! Я думаю, надо делать так, а не эдак!» — что вы чувствуете, когда говорите это? А что чувствуют дру-гие люди, когда вы им это говорите? Подумайте немножко.

Так что есть сотни людей, которые приезжают и получают учения, и не хотят ничего вложить или хотят дать как можно меньше. Я считаю, что это просто немыслимо. Например, я спросила одного человека, который следовал учению с 1979 года, почему он не хочет платить членские взносы. Он сказал: «Потому что это слишком дорого». Я сказала: «А сколько ты платишь за курс по рефлексологии стоп, который длится один уикенд?» Это было боль-ше, чем взносы за год. Тогда я сказала: «Но это же больше!» А он ответил: «Да, но этим я смогу зарабатывать на жизнь». И я сказала: «О да! А что можно сделать с учением, ничего?» Неужели учение, ко-торое дает вам возможность окончательного освобождения, не более ценно, чем просто зарабатывать на жизнь? Что же нам тогда ценнее? Нам всем нужно задать себе такой вопрос.

И идея Еши заключается в том, чтобы каким-то образом убе-дить людей, которые приходят на учения и не являются членами, стать ими.

Еши работает бизнес-консультантом, и поэтому он использует терминологию и идеи бизнеса, но на самом деле он воплощает в дей-ствие большинство основных идей, о которых писал Ринпоче в своей книге «Основополагающие принципы Дзогчен-Общины».

----------


## Ондрий

> И идея Еши заключается в том, чтобы каким-то образом убе-дить людей, которые приходят на учения и не являются членами, стать ими.


Вот за что люблю калмыков и бурят (и те места дарования Дхармы), так там Геше и Ринпоче никого не загоняют ни в какие  "члены". Да и денежное подношение чисто опциональное. А иногда могут за него и отругать (за деньги т.е.).




> Например, я спросила одного человека, который следовал учению с 1979 года, почему он не хочет платить членские взносы. Он сказал: «Потому что это слишком дорого». Я сказала: «А сколько ты платишь за курс по рефлексологии стоп, который длится один уикенд?» Это было боль-ше, чем взносы за год. Тогда я сказала: «Но это же больше!» А он ответил: «Да, но этим я смогу зарабатывать на жизнь». И я сказала: «О да! А что можно сделать с учением, ничего?» Неужели учение, ко-торое дает вам возможность окончательного освобождения, не более ценно, чем просто зарабатывать на жизнь? Что же нам тогда ценнее? Нам всем нужно задать себе такой вопрос.


как-то вот навеяло:

    Глаза женщины загорелись. 
    - Я понимаю вашу иронию, профессор, мы сейчас уйдем... Только... Я, как заведующий культотделом дома... 
    - За-ве-дующая, - поправил ее Филипп Филиппович. 
    - Хочу предложить вам, - тут женщина из-за пазухи вытащила несколько ярких и мокрых от снега журналов, - взять несколько журналов в пользу детей Франции. По полтиннику штука. 
    - Нет, не возьму, - кратко ответил Филипп Филиппович, покосившись на журналы. 
    Совершенное изумление выразилось на лицах, а женщина покрылась клюквенным налетом. 
    - Почему же вы отказываетесь? 
    - Не хочу. 
    - Вы не сочувствуете детям Франции? 
    - Сочувствую. 
    - Жалеете по полтиннику? 
    - Нет. 
    - Так почему же? 
    - Не хочу.

(C)М. Булгаков

----------


## Бхусуку

> Почитал тут Бюллетень "Зеркало" №3,
> http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru/melong
> 
> цитирую непонятные места, может кто-то объяснить их?


По-моему тут нечего объяснять. Эта информация для членов ДО, которая им и так понятна. Зачем Вам это?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Вот за что люблю калмыков и бурят (и те места дарования Дхармы), так там Геше и Ринпоче никого не загоняют ни в какие  "члены". Да и денежное подношение чисто опциональное. А иногда могут за него и отругать (за деньги т.е.).


В Дзогчен-общину тоже никто никого не загоняет. Если кто-то вдруг понял и прочувствовал, что ему это нужно, он платит за то, чтобы община, Третья Драгоценность, развивалась. Чтобы Учение, Вторая Драгоценность, была записана и издана в книгах-кассетах-дисках-была передана по инету, и была доступна практикущему. Чтобы Учитель, Первая и Высшая Драгоценность, как можно больше пробыл среди учеников. Уникальность ситуации Намкая Норбу состоит в том, что у него, в отличие от традиционных лам, много учеников. От которых он не открещивается, стараясь сделать так, чтобы учение Дзогчен было доступно каждому, а не любимчикам и т.н. "продвинутым". Это требует денег.

А если человек распознал ригпа, он не будет хвастать тем, что он не платит взносов. Это маригпа, отсутствие мудрости. Чем тут хвастаться? Тут нужно молиться, призывать мудрость.

----------


## Ондрий

> По-моему тут нечего объяснять. Эта информация для членов ДО, которая им и так понятна. Зачем Вам это?


Эта информация открыта. Еслиб была закрыта - повесили бы "пароль". Только для членов.

Ну и как же тогда новичкам-то быть? Откуда узнавать жизнь "изнутри", как не по "оригинальным источникам"?

Я б может тоже поехал бы вот в Крым. А чего... хорошо. Крым, море, Ринпоче, Дхарма... Сижу вот, читаю эти "первоисточники" о том, что меня может ожидать до, во время и после.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Эта информация открыта. Еслиб была закрыта - повесили бы "пароль". Только для членов.
> 
> Ну и как же тогда новичкам-то быть? Откуда узнавать жизнь "изнутри", как не по "оригинальным источникам"?
> 
> Я б может тоже поехал бы вот в Крым. А чего... хорошо. Крым, море, Ринпоче, Дхарма... Сижу вот, читаю эти "первоисточники" о том, что меня может ожидать до, во время и после.


Да не обращайте ни на кого внимания. Езжайте в Крым. Увидьте Ринпоче живьём. Поговорите с его учениками, уважающими Ринпоче и его учение. Заодно и покупаетесь.  :Smilie: 
А информация не закрыта. Просто в ней есть глубокий, вполне объяснимый  и разумный смысл.

----------


## Ондрий

> Уникальность ситуации Намкая Норбу состоит в том, что у него, в отличие от традиционных лам, много учеников. От которых он не открещивается, стараясь сделать так, чтобы учение Дзогчен было доступно каждому, а не любимчикам и т.н. "продвинутым". Это требует денег.


Для меня это не большая новость, что имеется прямая зависимость от кол-ва учеников и денег.  :Smilie: 

"Традиционные Ламы" тоже имеют много учеников. Очень много. Но никто не требует строительста феншенебельных Тадж-Махалов, как условие их приезда к ученикам.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Для меня это не большая новость, что имеется прямая зависимость от кол-ва учеников и денег. 
> 
> "Традиционные Ламы" тоже имеют много учеников. Очень много. Но никто не требует строительста феншенебельных Тадж-Махалов, как условие их приезда к ученикам.


А таджмахалы строят ученики, у которых понимание гаров именно таково. Ринпоче никогда не говорил о строительстве лувров и версалей. Гар - это место сохранения учения и всё. Это всё, что говорит Ринпоче. И если одних переклинивает в неуплате членских взносов - есть другая крайность - строим петергоф.  :Big Grin: 

А стоительство гара, как условие приезда, ставит не Ринпоче, а Охранители учения, которых он, между прочим, очень уважает, как и собственные самайя. Или Охранители уже тоже не в моде?

----------


## Alert

//По-моему тут нечего объяснять. Эта информация для членов ДО, которая им и так понятна.//

Ну нечего так нечего. Если типа ати-йога, тайна, то понятно. Просто лично я думаю, что некоторые учителя правильно ставят условие только некоммерческого, бесплатного распостранения Дхармы. Это поистине высшая драгоценность, она бесценна, и если человек понимает это, он обязательно "заплатит". Правильнее говорить пожертвует, поскольку Дхарма не имеет цены и заплатить за нее невозможно. Ситуация нехватки средств скорее говорит о том, что "ученики" и "члены" не понимают ценности учения, и требовать с них взносы бесполезно. Думается, это никак не поможет сохранению учения, разве что некоторое время прокормит управляющих, переводчиков и пр.

----------


## Echo

> как говорил один сантехник, которого посадили - "тут всю систему менять надо"


Прям какой-то базар за жисть на троих под поллитру..

----------


## PampKin Head

> А стоительство гара, как условие приезда, ставит не Ринпоче, а Охранители учения, которых он, между прочим, очень уважает, как и собственные самайя. Или Охранители уже тоже не в моде?


Типо, приснились Охранители и попросили Гар (в противном случае устроят геноцит распознавших изначальное состояние)?

А что по поводу павлопосадского? Репрессии ожидаются?

P.S. Имеет ли смысл строить Гар в месте будущего татарского Косово?

----------


## Бхусуку

> //По-моему тут нечего объяснять. Эта информация для членов ДО, которая им и так понятна.//
> 
> Ну нечего так нечего. Если типа ати-йога, тайна, то понятно. Просто лично я думаю, что некоторые учителя правильно ставят условие только некоммерческого, бесплатного распостранения Дхармы. Это поистине высшая драгоценность, она бесценна, и если человек понимает это, он обязательно "заплатит". Правильнее говорить пожертвует, поскольку Дхарма не имеет цены и заплатить за нее невозможно. Ситуация нехватки средств скорее говорит о том, что "ученики" и "члены" не понимают ценности учения, и требовать с них взносы бесполезно. Думается, это никак не поможет сохранению учения, разве что некоторое время прокормит управляющих, переводчиков и пр.


В Дзогчен нет НИКАКОГО распространения Дхармы. Непонятно, откуда при этих условиях берутся ученики, однако дела обстоят именно так. Денег никто не требует.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Типо, приснились Охранители и попросили Гар (в противном случае устроят геноцит распознавших изначальное состояние)?
> 
> А что по поводу павлопосадского? Репрессии ожидаются?
> 
> P.S. Имеет ли смысл строить Гар в месте будущего татарского Косово?


Я ничего не могу объяснить по этому поводу - моей ясности по этому вопросу явно не хватает. Однако для меня уже очевидно, что Ринпоче  - современный видьдхара, тертон, мудрость которого превышает мою. Я много раз уже убеждался, что предсказания Ринпоче всегда сбываются.

----------


## PampKin Head

Что то все тертоны еле ноги унесли в 1959 году. А многие и не унесли.
Вспоминаются места из биографии Трунгпы, как они ждали все знаков от ЕСДЛ. 
---
Это замечание не касается ННР. А то, что в Крыму будет весело, понятно и без мудрости Видьядхар. Просто надо иногда пересекаться с татарами-фундаменталистами.

----------


## Alert

//В Дзогчен нет НИКАКОГО распространения Дхармы.//

Разве Дзогчен не Дхарма? Да уж, Крым явно не лучшее место. С т.з. политики.

----------


## Бхусуку

> //В Дзогчен нет НИКАКОГО распространения Дхармы.//
> 
> Разве Дзогчен не Дхарма? Да уж, Крым явно не лучшее место. С т.з. политики.


Вы видели мессионеров от Дзогчен, распространяющих его по городам и весям?

----------


## Alert

//Вы видели мессионеров...//

Нет, таких не видел. На многих переводах и книгах видел надпись "только для бесплатного распостранения".

----------


## PampKin Head

Пишет Аня (с компа Пампкина. Свой пароль не помню):

Я хочу попросить прощения перед вами за то, что мой пост о ретрите не для членов ДО вызвал спор. У меня нет мнения за или против кого-то, и мне не хочется его заиметь  :Smilie:  Просто очень хочется увидеть Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в этой моей жалкой жизни  :Smilie: . Если для этого нужно заполнить какую-то анкету и внести денюжку - не проблема. Просто, как мне кажется, это недостаточная мотивация для того, чтобы присоединяться к какой-то общине. Ведь община - это прежде всего её участники, её инструкторы, атмосфера данного конкретного места - а об этом я ничего не знаю, кроме офигенной "закрытости" этой организации и серьёзности подхода (тема с экзаменами). Схожу, посмотрю, поучаствую, составлю своё мнение... Я, конечно, считаю, что доступ к Учителю должен быть у всех желающих, но видимо сам ННР поддерживает такую систему закрытости. Мне остаётся лишь уважать его позицию.
------
Аня

----------


## Ондрий

> Прям какой-то базар за жисть на троих под поллитру..


присоединяйтесь... у мя еще поллитра есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Аня, не надо извиняться - все равно любая тема закончится тем, что мы напару с братом куру-хунгом съедем в критику АП. :d (смайлик "смех" ну никак не хочет ставится!)

----------


## куру хунг

Убедительнейшая просьба к модераторам, и особенно к Ершу. Не  считать этот тред "разборками между линиями" не закрывать этот тред, и не применять к его участникам никаких карательных санкций. Сам в свою очередьобещаю не трогать АП, да и других. Спасибо.
Ребят потерпите до утра попробую ответить всем, в меру своего понимания и информированности(смотрю Берхин появился, если не ответит он, конечно)

----------


## Echo

shubhar 
Так давайте тогда ганапуджу сделаем.  :Smilie:  Оно, мне кажется, полезней будет.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Просто, как мне кажется, это недостаточная мотивация для того, чтобы присоединяться к какой-то общине.  - а об этом я ничего не знаю, кроме офигенной "закрытости" этой организации и серьёзности подхода (тема с экзаменами).


Действительно, есть недоработки в подаче информации.
Многие люди имеют свои привычные представления про то что такое община или о том, какой она должна быть, и преодолевать стереотипы (особенно подкреплённые теми или иными нашими омрачениями или эгоизмом вообще) им очень нелегко. 

Сложность ещё в том, что многие люди просто не осознают, что значит - создать и поддерживать организацию из тысяч людей, основанную не на ограничениях, а на осознанности.

Но человек, у которого есть подлинный интерес, может легко выяснить что к чему.  :Smilie: 
Ань, буду рад увидеть и обнять тебя, надеюсь, в сентябре, в Крыму  :Smilie: 

---

Мне очень жаль, что тема вызвала столько флейма. 
Было бы здорово, если бы модератор мог тему удалить. 




> цитирую непонятные места, может кто-то объяснить их?


Алерт, можете только поверить мне на слово - противоречий нет на самом деле.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

//Мне очень жаль, что тема вызвала столько флейма. 
Было бы здорово, если бы модератор мог тему удалить.//

Да, большая часть написанного не попадает под новости и расписания, но разговор интересный. Думаю, тему можно порезать на 2 части и перенести на общий или в дзогчен.

//Алерт, можете только поверить мне на слово - противоречий нет на самом деле. //

Конечно нет, непонятки есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Сложность ещё в том, что многие люди просто не осознают, что значит - создать и поддерживать организацию из тысяч людей, основанную не на ограничениях, а на осознанности.


А что значит "поддерживать организацию"?

Поддерживать жизнь Ринпоче - это понятно.
Издательская деятельность - тоже.
Есть ли другие пункты, кроме тадж-махалов?

----------


## куру хунг

> Мда, действительно - «Чего ж вас прет так», господа из ДО?
> Уловите разницу: стоит опубликовать новость о приезде Учителя из ЛЮБОЙ ДРУГОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ, КРОМЕ ДЗОГЧЕН... ну что же, везде и все воспринимают ее нормально, уважая как учителей, так и практикующих; новость хоть и обсуждается, но без излишнего флейма....
> ?


 Перечитай тред и посмотрите внимательно кого действительно "прёт". К ДО они не имеют никакого отношения. А их то в свою очередь "прёт", от недостатка инфы, и её искажения, как это делаета Вы в этом посте.
  Нет никакого отличия( в частности на БФ) в обсуждении новостей о приездах Учителей любых традиций, если кто-то намеренно не хочет раздуть обсуждение каких-то деталей, кстати на имющих прямого отношения к приезду. К примеру как делаета Вы, затеяв этот разговор. А его затеяли именно Вы. Не верите? Перечитайте начало треда.

----------


## куру хунг

> Стоит крикнуть где-то на углу: "Дзогчен, Дзогчен, кому свежий, новый и чудесный Дзогчен", как набегает толпа, готовая грудью биться за: 
> 
> а) свои членские билеты с "золотой буквой А на обложке"; 
> 
> б) вытягивание взносов из обычных практикующих под соусом "... а подайте денег на новый гар" (о другом грандиозном "национальном" проекте, на который тянули деньги последние несколько лет и который УЖЕ почил в бозе, как правило, никто не вспоминает; либо стыдливо умалчивают!);
> 
> в) вынуждение на вступление в Дзогчен-общину под маркой: "а кто не с нами, тот не попадет на ретрит!"; "а не получите пароль!"


 Да не усугубляйте. Вспомните как Вы начали своё сообщение в этом треде:- "...Ну, что все молчат и никто не скажет....." Короче молчат плохо, не молчат тоже плохо. Уже наводит на размышления относительно Вас. 
 Про членские билеты. Я к примеру и не подозревал об них до момента вступления в ДО, как и многие другие. И если это(нежелание их получать) может стать для
человека препятствием для получения драгоценных Учений, то я только тихо хихикаю в сторонке, грош цена рассуждалкам о великих жертвах совершаемых махассидхами пршлого(Наропа, Марпа и т. д.) ради получения Учений, которые в изобилие приводяться на БФ(это я вообще , а не персонально Вам Eternal Jew). Ч. б. не более чем техническое средство помогающее и облегчающее вашим же ваджрным братьям проводить организационную работу на больших мероприятиях(к примеру на прошедшем ретрите с Джимом Вэлби, его никто и не спрашивал). Вы хоть немного думали как могло всё усложниться, а может вообще превратиться в бардак при регистрация на ретрит 2000 человек?
 Никто из вас денег не вытягивает, для таких как Вы специально оставленно сокращённое членство-40 долл.в год, это те же 100 руб в месяц.
 Не дезинформируйте общественность, открытые трансляции(которые могут слушать все) есть и остаються, и их насколько мне известно никто не собираеться отменять. И их оплачиват, обратите внимание (а они тоже денег стоят, Вы это должны понимать), те кто платят взносы и слушает те самые закрытые. А что желание халявно получать учение, уже перестало быть не совсем благой мотивацией для практикающих. Как часто увы мы любим с выгодой для нас любимых, передёргивать наставления по получениюДхармы:-То "Учение должно быть бесплатным, оплачиватьих просто кощунство, то прямопротивоположное, за учение чел должен всё отдать посмотрите на мастеров прошлого(Наропа,Марпа Миларепа и т. д.)".

----------


## куру хунг

> А вы говорите "как плодятся дзогченоиды"? Почкуются? - ... Да элементарно - ни разу не увидев учителя, но послушав "интернет-трансляцию"! При этом "почкуются" (бедные!):
> 
> 1) Заплатив взносы... 
> 
> 2) Еще раз заплатив взносы (произвольно повышенные в середине года), ибо иначе не дадут пароль на "секретную" веб-трансляцию...


  Сам ННР никогда нигде не утверждал, встреча с ним необходимое условие для практики в ДО, и оно для меня более ценно чем Ваше. 
 Не искажайте информацию, по поводу повышения взносов Вам ответил выше. Да Вы совсем забыли сообщить, что все долги по взносам, до конца 2005 года "списались" с должников, а это приличные суммы.

----------


## куру хунг

> 3) Еще раз перерегистрировав свой пароль на трансляцию (ибо таинственные "несознательные члены общины" раздавали свой пароль направо и налево... именно поэтому у лично вас (как и у других, обычных членов ДО), "законные" пароли "волевым решением" просто аннулируются). Впрочем, истинная цель "перерегистрации пароля" следующая - заставить вас заплатить те самые взносы (в повышенном размере).
> 
> 5) Заплатив за участие в ретрите.
> 
> 4) Еще раз заплатив за компакт-диск с записью ретрита (или только что прослушанной вами трансляции), хотя он, допустим, уже имеется у твоего лучшего друга ("ваджрного брата")... но он(-а) дать тебе его НЕ имеет права - хоть вы и вместе были на ретрите и получали одну и ту же передачу на одинаковые практики... 
> 
> 5) получив пресловутый «партбилет» с буквой «золотой буквой А»...
> ?


 Не надо опять дезы про вытягивание взносов, но что поделать что часть практикующих пораздовала пароли направо и налево, так такие же как Вы потом бы начали байду,-"Учение дзогчен тайное слушают все кому ни попадя, бардак в этой ДО". Разве не так?  
 Можно при уплате поддерживающего членства( а это , о ужас-целых 300
рублей в месяц получить 50% скидки. Так что опять не дезите.
 Не усугубляйте, нет таких строгостей( по поводу записей трансляций). Всегда  рекомендуют аппелировать к собственной оссознанности. На крайняк, можно к тому же ваджрному брату сходить домой и послушать, или скинуться общиной и купит на всех тот злополучный диск за 300 руб. Их делать в небольших количествах просто экономически не выгодно, а кому-то они нужны.

----------


## куру хунг

> 5) получив пресловутый «партбилет» с буквой «золотой буквой А»...
> 
> Да, совсем забыл - анкета на вступление в ДО по въедливости и степени выпытывания и конкретизации личных данных, вплоть до ваших хобби, увлечений, навыков, умений, образования, занятости, количества детей, не говоря уже об адресах и телефонах, адекватна той, которую заполняют, устраиваясь на режимный объект: чем не готовый материал для спецслужб?
> ?


 Да дался Вам этот партбилет, из диссидентов что ли в прошлом?
Особенно понравилось "не говоря уже об адресах и телефонах" и о спецслужбах . А Вы как любезнейший предполагаете что бы с вами связывались, методом телепатии, что ли. Так хочеться постебаться над этим пассажем, руки чешуться сил нет, но вроде пообещал никого не трогать. Я думаю полфорума уже и так ржёт.
Скажу только -не дезите, анктета как анкета. Кроме следующих  данных -ФИО, контакты, и когда получил передачу, никто ничего не требует , никому это нафиг не нужно.

----------


## куру хунг

> РАЗВЕ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ, чтобы с вами происходило подобное?! 
> Разве вы хотите, чтобы о драгоценной Дхарме говорили в выражениях «брэнд»?! 
> 
> Разве вы желаете, чтобы Драгоценнейшее Учение продвигали на рынке, как ходовой товар, рекомендуя продавцам (гарам и ганчи) всячески увеличивать количество покупателей?!
> ?


 Слово брэнд употреблялось относительно к слову Дзогчен-община, а не Дхарма.  
 Никто не даёт  рекомендаций по увеличению количества покупателей, это уже порождение из вашей головы.

----------


## куру хунг

> А вы не обращали ли внимание, как над вами (уже вполне откровенно) начала прикалываться вся остальная веб-буддийская тусовка? Вначале  - вполне доброжелательно, типа: «ну... есть у нас такие». Потом - вполне ёрнически... Еще немного погодя - и вокруг любой темы, даже с таким безобидным названием, как "ННР приезжает в Крым" завязывается настоящая свара? Вы можете привести в пример какое-либо другое направление или школу в буддизме, где бы обычное, повседневное прилюдное обсуждение  каких-либо проблем, вызывало бы такую негативную (к вам самим) реакцию?


 Да Вы знаете показательно как раз обратное, из ёрничающих в этом треде, заметьте никто не стёбся над теми темами которые ВЫ затронули в этом посте(исключая партбилет). А обьяснение негативной реакции иной раз возникающий в адрес ДО, совсем иное, Я как-нить в другой раз поделюсь размышлениями на эту тему. Свара-то получилась опять вынужден вам напомнить по проичине того что инициировали её Вы, со своим особым мнением, и дезинформируя участников БФ, так что не надо с больной головы на здоровую. И никакая это не свара, кому нужно искренне интересуються, кто=то в хорошем настроении хочеться постебаться.

----------


## куру хунг

> Если Вы сами получили пароль, а кто-то из ваших друзей также хочет слушать трансляцию, но не является членом ДО или не оплатил взносы, то допуская такого человека к трансляции Вы тем самым нару-шаете установленные Учителем правила допуска к тайным учениям.
> 
> Помните пожалуйста, что Учение не является нашей собственностью и мы не можем его распространять по своему собственному усмотрению.
> 
> Единственным исключением является случай, когда кто-то из новичков слушает ОТКРЫТУЮ трансляцию и хочет прослушать ее повторно. Тогда можно организовать для таких людей он-лайн прослушивание в мест-ной общине или дома у кого-то из практикующих. Те члены Общины, которые вовремя не уплатили членские взносы, не могут быть допущены к такому про-слушиванию.
> 
> Спонсоры (2000$ долларов за год) смогут получить доступ к видео.


 Члены ДО, не платящие взносы, посто напросто получаеться, считают что все расходы по поддержки Учения Дзогчен должен почему-то нести Учитель(а оно так было), а расходы не сложно понять очень приличные, то есть получаеться что, мы на своего Учителя сваливаем такую уйму забот,представить себе даже сложно, а е него своих хватает. О каких ваджрных отношениях с Учителем и Учениками вообще может быть речь, если 100 руб, в месяц для некоторых стало непреодолимой прблемой?
 Про спосоров чего уж непонятного, платишь поболее и навлюдаешь Римпоче на мониторе, понятно же что это тоже стоит денег?.

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот за что люблю калмыков и бурят (и те места дарования Дхармы), так там Геше и Ринпоче никого не загоняют ни в какие  "члены". Да и денежное подношение чисто опциональное. А иногда могут за него и отругать (за деньги т.е.).


 Андрей пример некорректен , потому как у всех вместе взятых упомянутых тобою Геше и Ринпоче, нет 3000(а может даже 5000) учеников. И у них как правило есть спонсоры из местных поддерживающии материально их. Напомню до недавнего времени(а может даже и сейчас)ННР 30 лет работал преподавателем как самый обычный средний обыватель на ЗападеЮ и ещё семью содержать надо.

----------


## куру хунг

> Глаза женщины загорелись. 
>     - Я понимаю вашу иронию, профессор, мы сейчас уйдем... Только... Я, как заведующий культотделом дома... 
>     - За-ве-дующая, - поправил ее Филипп Филиппович. 
>     - Хочу предложить вам, - тут женщина из-за пазухи вытащила несколько ярких и мокрых от снега журналов, - взять несколько журналов в пользу детей Франции. По полтиннику штука. 
>     - Нет, не возьму, - кратко ответил Филипп Филиппович, покосившись на журналы. 
>     Совершенное изумление выразилось на лицах, а женщина покрылась клюквенным налетом. 
>     - Почему же вы отказываетесь? 
>     - Не хочу. 
>     - Вы не сочувствуете детям Франции? 
> ...


 Пример конечно остроумный и просто казалось бы изящный.
За исключением одной важной детали. ННр и ДО НЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЕТ  *ярких и мокрых от снега журналов* и тем более в пользу детей Франции, а прелагает драгоценное освобождающее Учение. Разница наверное всё же есть, не так ли?

----------


## куру хунг

> А что значит "поддерживать организацию"?
> 
> Поддерживать жизнь Ринпоче - это понятно.
> Издательская деятельность - тоже.
> Есть ли другие пункты, кроме тадж-махалов?


 Поддерживать организацию, это  и значит поддерживать жизнь Римпоче, издательскую деятельность, организацию ретритов, выпуск аудио-видеои много ещё чего, чтотут непонятного. Римпоче сам что ли это всё должен делать. Андрей скорее всего действительно не имеешь представления о масштабах ДО. И ещё, знаком ли ты с учением в изложении ННР, если да то из каких источников(каких текстов, или записей)?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Вот смотрю я, куру,  - большой же ты спец в атаках на АП и в защите ДО! :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> //По-моему тут нечего объяснять. Эта информация для членов ДО, которая им и так понятна.//
> 
>  Ситуация нехватки средств скорее говорит о том, что "ученики" и "члены" не понимают ценности учения, и требовать с них взносы бесполезно. Думается, это никак не поможет сохранению учения, разве что некоторое время прокормит управляющих, переводчиков и пр.


Пожалуй есть и такое явление. Но основном это свидетельствует, только о том , что на начальном периоде упрочения Дхармы в новом месте, основная забота по поддержанию Учения ложиться на Учителя и на спонсоров, и это может немного развращать людей, халява она известно вещь захватывающая. Сейчас ситуация меняеться и ничего особо трагичного не происходит. По крайней мере подавляющая часть людей в ДО понимает суть нынешних проблем, и толпами из ДО не бежат, взносы платят, делают пожертвования и всё такое.

----------


## Бхусуку

Хочется добавить, что постройка нового гара похожа на ситуацию погорельцев: люди дают столько, сколько могут. Я ни разу не слышал, чтобы вымогались деньги на гар. В моём представлении, это сбор пожертвований происходит даже более лениво, чем должно быть. 
А насчёт членских взносов: никогда не думал, что 100 руб в месяц (1 кг дешёвых сосисок) в обмен на Дхарму может служить предметом спекуляций и злобных передёргиваний. Кали-юга, чего уж там...

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот смотрю я, куру,  - большой же ты спец в атаках на АП и в защите ДО!


 Нет никакой защиты ДО, это всего лишь попытка донести более точную инфу, к тому об организации которая обьективно по определению имеет закрытые аспеты как в Учении, так и следовательно и во всём остальном. И не надо пытаться вешать на меня клише, типа:"Всяк кулик своё болото хвалит"
 Разница ещё и в том "в атаках на АП", я высказывался исключительно по Учению в АП и вытекающими отсюда последствиями, а так же о причинах, некоторых сомнительных моментов в Учении.  Здесь же речь идёт о организационных моментах, а не об Учении Дзогчен, его подавляющая часть оппонентов просто не знает. Да и говорить о преимуществах того или иного учения в рамках буддизма просто глупо, а для дзогченовцев, ещё и запрещаеться. И если ты внимательно будешь читать мои посты, ничего не добавляя от себя, ты нигде ни найдёшь разговоров о преимуществах Дзогчен как учения, но почему-то большинство обьясняют для себя именно так любое критическое замечание по любому поводу высказанное представителями традиции Дзогчен, (и не только мной), в адрес других. Сразу слышиться в ответ
"...вот он с высшими способностями, выискался тут, мы тут все со скромными такими самооценками(только почитаешь эти бесконечные пассажи уничижительно себя самооценивающих"мы люди самых слабых способностей не то что некоторые тут..", как то я начинаю сомневать в этих скромнягах), и по моему кроме глубоко зарытых комплексов неполноценности в этом ничего и нет.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да отпусти ты все эти разборки...

----------


## куру хунг

> Да отпусти ты все эти разборки...


А они не создают мне никаких проблем, более того, это эффективнейшая практика по овладению своими эмоциями . И не пытаясь избегать , а постоянно находясь в них (эмоциях), можно хоть как-то начать с ними работать. путь отречения только поначалу может быть немного интересен(для меня по крайней мере). Потом же видишь что способность находиться в покое на подушечке абсолютно ничего не даёт в жизни. Ты сейчас демонстрируешь подход Сутры( да и большинство других участников, назойливо рекомендующих мне успокоиться), думая что это некоторая беспокоящая меня деятельность(стучание по клавишам), может чуть ли не сводить меня с ума. Поймите ВЫ судите обо мне по представлениям Сутры, которые Вы усвоили. Но я совершенно спокоен, как бы это не звучало фантастично. В буддизме есть и другие представления о том что делать с эмоциями и мыслями, не только избегать их. Похоже по этой теме с большинством моих оппонентов у меня и возникают непонятки.

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей пример некорректен , потому как у всех вместе взятых упомянутых тобою Геше и Ринпоче, нет 3000(а может даже 5000) учеников. И у них как правило есть спонсоры из местных поддерживающии материально их. Напомню до недавнего времени(а может даже и сейчас)ННР 30 лет работал преподавателем как самый обычный средний обыватель на ЗападеЮ и ещё семью содержать надо.


Не совсем - У этих тибетских "калмыко-бурят" очень много учеников. Хотя ты прав, что их поддерживают спонсоры, либо в виде будд. орг-ций, либо частные лица.

Я просто интересуюсь - разве нет в недрах ДО таких спонсоров?
Кроме того, я никак не пойму, причем тут необходимость "делать взносы" когда "много учеников". Не вижу связи, хоть убей.

Вот приежал скажем Богдо Геген. Орг-комитет собрал деньги, сняли пансионат, народу было тоже очень много. Лекции провели, все разъехались. Нужно было собрать сумму на привоз Учителя, размещение, питание. Все. Остальные фактически за свой счет жили - тоже стоимость комнаты и питание, кто ел в столовой. можно было и за оргадой пансионата в палатке спать бесплатно.

Я это все к тому, что исходя из других примеров функционирования общин у меня возникли некие недоумения.

Пример - живет в Msk некий Геше (не важно какой). Ему ученики снимают хату, он вообще не работает. Члены центра конечно сдают взносы, но это не более 100 чел. максимум. (да и то я загнул). Но есть спонсоры - просто обеспеченные люди, которые могут позволить себе сдать раз в мес. около $500. Хаты в Msk стоят гораздо дороже чем в европе.

P.s.
Что я читал про саму Дхарму в изложении ННР - доступные источники в инете и "на бумаге". Вопрос обсуждается про организацию жизнедеятельности общины и учеников, а не про дхарму. Мы не АП обсуждаем  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

> Не совсем - У этих тибетских "калмыко-бурят" очень много учеников. Хотя ты прав, что их поддерживают спонсоры, либо в виде будд. орг-ций, либо частные лица.
> 
> Я просто интересуюсь - разве нет в недрах ДО таких спонсоров?
> Кроме того, я никак не пойму, причем тут необходимость "делать взносы" когда "много учеников". Не вижу связи, хоть убей.
> 
> Вот приежал скажем Богдо Геген. Орг-комитет собрал деньги, сняли пансионат, народу было тоже очень много. Лекции провели, все разъехались. Нужно было собрать сумму на привоз Учителя, размещение, питание. Все. Остальные фактически за свой счет жили - тоже стоимость комнаты и питание, кто ел в столовой. можно было и за оргадой пансионата в палатке спать бесплатно.


 Андрей . ты хочешь сказать, что у ничх ("калмыко-бурят") число учеников измеряеться тысячами? 
  Я думаю в недрах ДО достаточно спонсоров. Вот только ситуация с Кунсангаром, несколько охладила их,. Да и вообще все нынешнии сложности с покупкой гара, со взносами осложняеться тем что продажа Кунсангара зависла. И сбор денег в том числе, так как подозреваю многие, думают- что кряхтеть-то, вот Кунсангар продасться и всё будет чики-пуки.
 Вообще-то если бы целью существования гара была бы проведение раз в году учения с Учителем, то нет дураков, и у нас всё проводилось бы как ты описал с Богдо-гегеном. Но повторюсь, ты просто не имешь должного представления о масштабах деятельности ДО.

----------


## Alert

//Андрей . ты хочешь сказать, что у ничх ("калмыко-бурят") число учеников измеряеться тысячами? //

За бурят не знаю, а в Калмыкии очень много, по самым скромным оценкам тысяч 20 будет. Что там пансионат, хурул отгрохали, гешела дом построили, хватает на приезды и учителей и ЕСДЛ и Богдо Гегена. И все как-то без бизнес-планов и членских билетов. Просто "ихние" учителя начинают с мотивации учеников. Правильная мотвация дает правильные плоды.

//...ты просто не имешь должного представления о масштабах деятельности ДО.//

Много раз слышал эти слова, но даже приблизительных цифр никогда не приводится. Если это не ваджрная тайна, пусть кто-нить озвучит наконец.

----------


## Alert

куру хунг

Насчет "тайности" трансляций Вы так и не объяснили. В чем эта тайность? Из приведенных цитат однозначно следует, что тайность заключается в оплате взносов.

----------


## Ондрий

Присоединяюсь к Alert'у по поводу кол-ва учеников в Калмыкии. В Бурятии картина примерно такая-же.




> вообще-то если бы целью существования гара была бы проведение раз в году учения с Учителем, то нет дураков, и у нас всё проводилось бы как ты описал с Богдо-гегеном.


и фраза от Сергея Неборского:



> Денег на покупку гара пока нет, а его наличие является *неизменным условием приезда Ринпоче как бы не менялось его расписание*. Опасаюсь, что если деньги на покупку не появятся в июне, расписане Ринпоче может поменяться ещё раз.


Непонятки номер раз.

"масштабы деятельности" и соотвествующая обязательность гара (крутые хоромы) - непонятки номер два.

сама суть фразы "масштабы деятельности" - непонятки номер три. 

Это имеется ввиду кол-во учеников? Идательская деятельность? Все это есть и в Калмыкии и Бурятии и в России и в гораздо бОльших масштабах.




> Я думаю в недрах ДО достаточно спонсоров


А тогда зачем "партийность"?

Берем опять Калмыкию как мой любимый пример, т.к. знаю ее ситуацию лучше всего.
Конечно там есть Кирсан Николаевич, он сильно помогает финансами. Но это строительство хурулов. Причем деньги на это выделялись и из частных источников.

Домик для шаджин-ламы Калмыкии Тэло Ринпоче строили мужики из Тилопа-центра на свои. Лично видел и даже немного поучаствовал в этом деле. Мужики без постоянной работы, денег нет. Крутились как моги - то там кирпичики, то там цементик. Долго строили. И это дом для Шаджин-Ламы - духовного главы всей Калмыкии!!! Правительство насколько, мне известно, ни копейки не дало или дало крайне мало.

Дом для Геше Лхарампе Тензину Дугда, можно сказать главному духовному наставнику всея Калмыкии, строили точно также. Да еще и на выселках, за чертой города. Простые люди помогали. Находясь практически в нищенском состоянии жизни. Но никто их не пересчитывал, взносы с них не траясли. Пароли не давали.

В обоих случаях занималась и организацией и строительством - инициативные группы. Прихожанам не ставилась в условие сдача денег и, как следствие, возможность получать Дхарму.

*Решительно отвергаю* оценку всего вышеописанного как желание "халявы". Alert верно сказал. Дхарма и вера развивавет осознанность. А потом уже желание помочь... не заплатить, а помочь!, что есть добровольное дело.

А вы говорите - was ist das евробуддизм..... вот и сравнение.

----------


## куру хунг

> //Андрей . ты хочешь сказать, что у ничх ("калмыко-бурят") число учеников измеряеться тысячами? //
> 
> За бурят не знаю, а в Калмыкии очень много, по самым скромным оценкам тысяч 20 будет. Что там пансионат, хурул отгрохали, гешела дом построили, хватает на приезды и учителей и ЕСДЛ и Богдо Гегена. И все как-то без бизнес-планов и членских билетов. Просто "ихние" учителя начинают с мотивации учеников. Правильная мотвация дает правильные плоды.
> 
> //...ты просто не имешь должного представления о масштабах деятельности ДО.//
> 
> Много раз слышал эти слова, но даже приблизительных цифр никогда не приводится. Если это не ваджрная тайна, пусть кто-нить озвучит наконец.


 Алерт, что означает цифра 20 тысяч(если я не ошибаюсь всё население Калмыкии составляет 200-300 тысяч)?как её можно определить?
Это количество людей которые практикую тантру?, иль которые делают нёндро? или которые слушали учения по Ламрим?, или получали наставления по Тантре? Иль вообще регулярно посещающие восресные мероприятия в хурулах? Иль вообще уже практикуют стадию зарождения? Или приходили на ЕСДЛ посмотреть во время его последнего визита?
Скорее всего последнее, так как. во всех остальных случаях никакого подсчёта быть не может, как следует из ваших же слов, и слов Шубхара по части членства, членских билетов.Гы-Гы. :Big Grin:  
 Вот в этом то случае система членства В ДО, то же пользительное установление. Так как представители других традиций, в отличие от ДО вынуждены пользоваться некими"оценочными "данными. И тут картина получаеться примерно как в выпусках новостей о каких-нибудь выступлениях оппозиции на первомайских праздниках:-"...По оценкам оппозиции КПРФ(к примеру) вывела на улицы города 50000 человек.....А по оценкам МВД было выведено 500...". Вот пойди ты пойми сколько народу. По любому , едва ли Вы будете спорить ребята, что не все те кто приходит на массовые мероприятия с ЕСДЛ или Богдо-гегеном, являються практикующими буддистами, и тем более в Калмыкии. Я был там во время приезда ЕСДЛ в 2004 году, надлюдал как планово свозили народ на автобусах со всех отдалённых уголков, точь в точь как раньше на 1 мая собирали. Общался с народом. Немного совсем, не претендую, что получил исчерпывающии знания. Пытался в палатках торгующих всякими буддистским вещами купить изображение Падмасабхавы(А кто это, всегда спрашивали), не нашёл, Будду Шакьямунив 2-3 местах видел. В основном в ходу Белый старец.
 Так что количество учеников которое привёл Алерт-20000 у меня лично вызывает большие сомнения. В том понимании конечно как я понимаю слово "ученик", но это отдельная тема, и тут может быть много спорить.
Скорее всего эту цифру можно смело делить на 10 или на 20. В ДО же в отличии от других вполне ясная картина-1500 человек в СНГ(сейчас цифры уточняються), 300 человек сдали базовый уровень СМС. Вполне ясная картина.
 Чем плохо то? Тем более Калмыкия это регион традиционного рапространения буддизма, а это сильно отличаеться от Европ и Америк. Да и территория совсем небольшая. Так что сравнивать условия в которых работает ННР, и калмыцкие и бурятские ламы, ну совершенно не уместно. По поводу издательской и переводческой деятельности, я ничего не знаю переведённого на и изданного на русский в этом дхармическом краю.
Тем не менее, прошу опять же не передёргивать слова из этого сообщения, что я как бы принижаю сдесь значимость калмыцкого буддизма. Уверен, что там есть несколько вполне компетентных лам., и у них есть некоторое количество достойных учеников. Но масштабы выполняемых задач по сравнению с ННР совершенно несопоставимо.

----------


## куру хунг

> "масштабы деятельности" и соотвествующая обязательность гара (крутые хоромы) - непонятки номер два.
> 
> сама суть фразы "масштабы деятельности" - непонятки номер три. 
> 
> Это имеется ввиду кол-во учеников? Идательская деятельность? Все это есть и в Калмыкии и Бурятии и в России и в гораздо бОльших масштабах.
> .


 Андрей, да какие нафиг хоромы и Тадж-махалы, зайди вон на сайт Восточного Меригара, там есть фотки этих"Тадж-махалов". Разваливающийся семейный пансионат в 4 км от моря.
 По издательской и перводческой деятельности. Я уже озвучивал цифру в 90 наименований книг по буддизму изданному в ДО, но увы большая часть из них для внутреннего пользования. По моим оценкам, все остальные издательства в России издали за последнии лет 5 раза 2-3 меньше. А если и учесть , что и та литература в половине случаев переводиться переводчиками из ДО(просто часто об этом неизвестно), то картина ужсовсем удивительная получаеться. Изготавливаеться прримерно такое же количество CD и DVD. печатная продукция. В прошлом году в Кунсангаре, обучаюшии ретриты шли почти беспрерывно. Только увы мало ,не все об этом знают. Вот вкратце масштабы деятельности, хватит наверно, тут своё болото расхваливат, кому нужно те найдут информацию о "масштабах деятельности".

----------


## woltang

> путь отречения только поначалу может быть немного интересен(для меня по крайней мере). Потом же видишь что способность находиться в покое на подушечке абсолютно ничего не даёт в жизни..


     очень даже много даёт. если не даёт то - либо мало сидите (если4-5 лет, то возможно  требуется 6-8 ) либо относитесь к сидению лениво (не сосредотачиваетесь, не созерцаете, ум спит).





> Поймите ВЫ судите обо мне по представлениям Сутры, которые Вы усвоили. Но я совершенно спокоен, как бы это не звучало фантастично. В буддизме есть и другие представления о том что делать с эмоциями и мыслями, не только избегать их. Похоже по этой теме с большинством моих оппонентов у меня и возникают непонятки


     НЕпонятки, потому что нам со стороны виднее  :Smilie: .  И судят о вас не по сутрам а по вашим словам, высказываниям , речам.  Вы живой(бывают как неживые  :Smilie: ,) - это очень много поэтому  вы  и симпатичны .
    Также , отказываться от эмоций не надо , просто не отождествляться. 


Насчет Гара, - всё будет только так как должно быть.

----------


## куру хунг

> куру хунг
> 
> Насчет "тайности" трансляций Вы так и не объяснили. В чем эта тайность? Из приведенных цитат однозначно следует, что тайность заключается в оплате взносов.


Уточни вопрос, не понял какие моменты закрытых трансляций тебе не понятны?

----------


## куру хунг

> очень даже много даёт. если не даёт то - либо мало сидите (если4-5 лет, то возможно  требуется 6-8 ) либо относитесь к сидению лениво (не сосредотачиваетесь, не созерцаете, ум спит).
>      НЕпонятки, потому что нам со стороны виднее .  И судят о вас не по сутрам а по вашим словам, высказываниям , речам.  Вы живой(бывают как неживые ,) - это очень много поэтому  вы  и симпатичны .
>     Также , отказываться от эмоций не надо , просто не отождествляться. 
> Насчет Гара, - всё будет только так как должно быть.


 Woltang, убедительнейше прошу Вас оставить меня в покое, и не влазит в темы где я с кем-то дисскутирую. Найдите себе что ли кого-нить,кто нуждаеться в ваших наставлениях(а лучше вообще на какое-то время отказаться от итернет-гурения, тяжело знаю, но на ползу пойдёт), я же уверяю вас не подхожу для этой роли , ведь на форуме полно народу. Я же хотел с вами продолжить разговор, два раза предлагал вам ответить на мои вопросы, вы увильнули под благовидным предлогом. В противном случае буду вынужден обратиться за помощью к модераториалу, и доказать что ваши наставления, есть не что иное как оскорбления для меня.

----------


## Ондрий

Куру.. ты говоришь был там 1 раз, а туда 5 лет уже катаюсь и не по разу в год.




> Это количество людей которые практикую тантру?, иль которые делают нёндро? или которые слушали учения по Ламрим?, или получали наставления по Тантре? Иль вообще регулярно посещающие восресные мероприятия в хурулах? Иль вообще уже практикуют стадию зарождения? Или приходили на ЕСДЛ посмотреть во время его последнего визита?


 Не думаю что нужно оценивать буддийскость прихожан. Для кого то Дхарма - принести Ламе подношения. Для кого то Дхарма - ухаживать за Ламой и не особо учиться. Вспоминаем инцидент с заболевшим Атишей и его слугой. Не хочу сваливаться в этом диалоге на уровень "они там нифига ничо не понимают, деды/старухи. Че они там в татнре то петрят?!!" Это слова горделивости.

Может они и меньше выучили умных слов, не столько сколько белый человек, но у них я не заметил такого чванства от своих "духовных подвигов" и "йОгинства" - которое у нас, русских, часто на показ выставляется и являтеся предметом гордости. Помнишь разговор в вагоне про нарядные сарафаны наших русских наг-пов?  :Wink: 

Поехали дальше. Ты спрашивал про Падмасамбхаву?  :Smilie: 
Ты б лучше спросил про Гуру-Ринпоче, тебяб лучше поняли. Пэлден Лхамо вы там тоже не купите, если сами танку не видите - нужно спрашивать "Окон Тэнгри". И Арябалу тоже придется выучить как термин  :Smilie: .




> Но масштабы выполняемых задач по сравнению с ННР совершенно несопоставимо.


Опять "масштабы".. расшифруй, плиз.. - это кол-во действительных членов ДО, сдающих взносы?

Ты говоришь - вот зря критикуете, вы не знаете ничего про ДО. А про Калмыкию вижу у тебя тоже информации мало, можно сказать ее вообще нет - надо было не бабулек спрашивать, приехавших с района, которые продавали фотки танок и чай у хурула, чтоб хоть как-то заработать, а людей ходящих регулярно в дацан и к учителям. Очень много молодых ребят учиться языку, дхарме. Потом едут в Варанаси учиться дальше на ачарью или  в Гоман-Дацан. (А что такое СМС??). Очень много таких людей. 

Основы дхармы читаются даже в КГУ студентам. Тибетцы читают.

В любом случае - как бы не пытались доказать что ДО-шников больше,  я тоже могу спросить - а много ли у вас "понимающих" дхарму? Много закончили уже керим? Это же неправильный вопрос будет с моей стороны. И неуместный.

Игорь, я конечно же понимаю, *зачем* вам партийность... Учет авторизованного использования аудио-видео продукции и взносы. Без перечня и амбарной книги в этой схеме удаленного обучения - просто никак. Я не спорю. Видимо вопрос будет сведен к целесообразности таких инет-трансляций, с точки зрения такого замшелого консерватора как я  :Smilie:  - но я это обсуждать не хочу, т.к. это не мое дело.

Лично для себя я принял за правило - слушать Дхарму лично от Ламы. У вас - иной подход. Спорить просто не очем.

----------


## Alert

//Но масштабы выполняемых задач по сравнению с ННР совершенно несопоставимо.//

Так де масштабы, 1500 членов? Гы-гы  :Smilie:  300 человек сдавших экзамен? Гы-гы  :Smilie:  Так что ребята, Нико может вам примерно сказать, сколько по Росии учеников хотя бы геше Тинлея, и сколько она лично и их издательсто перевели и издали литературы. Геше Дугда в Элисте постоянно и непрерывно читает разные курсы. Правда экзаменов не принимает. Экзамены принимают в институте, тоже в Элисте. Гы-гы  :Smilie:  Ребята, я тут не пытаюсь принизить Дзогчен или ННР, просто нужно реально смотреть на вещи. Гы-гы  :Smilie: 

//Алерт, что означает цифра 20 тысяч(если я не ошибаюсь всё население Калмыкии составляет 200-300 тысяч)?как её можно определить?//

Население примерно 300 т. Что практикует каждый, это его личное дело. Кто-то практикует членство, кто-то дом для учителя или хурул строит. Кому-то жалко за учение 100 р., кто-то последнее отдает учителю, хотя бы свой труд, если денег нет. Это тоже практика. Я например сам не работал, но денег перечислил на хурул, а в доме гешела мебель собирал. Идея то здесь простая, если ученики не видят ценности учения, бесполезно на них пенять и устанавливать взносы и пароли. Это не решит проблемы. Насколько я понимаю, проблема ДО не в количестве членов, а в нехватке помощи учеников учителю. В Калмыкии с этим нет проблемы и ни один учитель своих учеников никогда не попрекнет, как и его окружение. Когда я после лекции подавал геше Тинлею 100 р. он не взял, вернул. Зато я у себя напечатал несколько сот копий мантр, которые гешела раздавал на лекции. Такое вот членство.

Здесь ведь простая психология, многие помнят комсомольские или партийные взносы и эти членские билеты. У человека гораздо больше доверия и ему легче помочь в реальном деле и реальному человеку, которые рядом с ним, чем за инет или какой организации.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Кто не понял, "гы-гы" и "ребята" - пародия на куру хунга.

----------


## woltang

> Woltang, убедительнейше прошу Вас оставить меня в покое, и не влазит в темы где я с кем-то дисскутирую. Найдите себе что ли кого-нить,кто нуждаеться в ваших наставлениях(а лучше вообще на какое-то время отказаться от итернет-гурения, тяжело знаю, но на ползу пойдёт), я же уверяю вас не подхожу для этой роли , ведь на форуме полно народу. Я же хотел с вами продолжить разговор, два раза предлагал вам ответить на мои вопросы, вы увильнули под благовидным предлогом. В противном случае буду вынужден обратиться за помощью к модераториалу, и доказать что ваши наставления, есть не что иное как оскорбления для меня.
> __________________



 куру хунг,  извините , что мои слова так вас разгневали ....


 ...
 :Smilie: . МНе интресна практика. Поэтому я пишу о том что мне интересно.  Буду благодарна если покажете как это я вас оскорбляю. 

 Так же, вы правы,и не первый раз говорите мне об этом,  действительно хотелось бы узнать у модератора если кто-то  обсуждает что-то на форуме могу я также ответить на какое-то сообщение? Или должна спрашивать разрешения ответить?

  Также я уже объяснила , почему не ответила на ваши вопросы. НЕ обижайтесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

//Уточни вопрос, не понял какие моменты закрытых трансляций тебе не понятны?//

Непонятно, в чем тайность и закрытость, если после оплаты взносов она исчезает. И даже открытые трансляции нельзя слушать не уплатившим.

----------


## woltang

> Здесь ведь простая психология, многие помнят комсомольские или партийные взносы и эти членские билеты. У человеку гораздо больше доверия и ему легче помочь в реальном деле или реальному человеку, которые рядом с ним, чем за инет или какой организации.
> __________________


 СОгласна. В буддийских странах, к примеру, есть навык давания. В Храм не придут без кулька с рисом, сладостями или другими подношениями.
  У нас навык халявы.  :Smilie:     хочется не только что  дать, а чего бы прихватить ещё задармо  .
  в нашей группе взносы были 300 сейчас остановились на 200 рублях, и при авральных ситуациях договорились сбрасываться дополнительно.

----------


## Бхусуку

> //Уточни вопрос, не понял какие моменты закрытых трансляций тебе не понятны?//
> 
> Непонятно, в чем тайность и закрытость, если после оплаты взносов она исчезает. И даже открытые трансляции нельзя слушать не уплатившим.


Как я понимаю, это не так. Закрытые трансляции можно слушать тем, кто получил ригпей цел ванг - прямое введение. Оно даётся по особым дням. Ну а быть членом общины (принимать прибежище в Третьей Драгоценности) - само собой разумеется. А  для не желающих платить взносы и не понимающих этого (а, собственно, и Учения) есть открытые трансляции, где Ринпоче, без нарушения своих самайя передаёт максимально то, что можно таким людям передать. Что вас обижает? Что Ринпоче не нарушает своих самайя, расскрывая тайные методы?

----------


## Ондрий

Фиг бы с ними - с трансляциями, это дело ДО, как им получать наставления, я в этом ни бельмеса не шурупю - как можно что-то получить через инет, кроме траффика и счета за него от провайдера. Ну да не суть.

Про зависимость приезда Ринпоче и наличия гаров мне так и не разъяснили.

Ребята.. за тех денех, что ухлопаете на строительство/отделку такого-то очередного ***гара, хватит на N-цать привозов Ринпоче собственной персоной.. и еще останется. Недвижимость нынче дорога везде.

Привезли бы по приглашению, сняли б ему пансионате Vip-номер. Зал при пансионате опять таки есть... мало места? Вышли на улицу, натянули тент, как обычно в таких случаях делают, и на песочке... на песочке ... можно на газетке. Тепло, не зима. А ученики - кто в этом же пансионате, кто дикарем в палатке или на частных съемных конатах - на курортах всегда свободны такие частные "нумера".

Так бы гораздо чаще Ринпорче б приезжал. Все так "живут" - не "умер" еще никто. А так - вот мы сперва тадж-махал построим, книжки членские отпечатаем... Таки сансара не резиновая - время работает против нас - можно и не дождаться "строительства". Анитья, е-мое.

----------


## Ондрий

2 Бхусуку



> А для не желающих платить взносы и не понимающих этого (а, собственно, и Учения) есть открытые трансляции, где Ринпоче, без нарушения своих самайя передаёт максимально то, что можно таким людям передать.


Т.е. вы открыто признаете, что получение тайных наставлений напрямую зависит от обязательного членства и взносов?? Без увиливаний - да или нет?

P.S. Третья Драгоценность - сангха не есть община. Это либо 4 бхикшу мин., либо 1 арья, прямо постигающий пустотность.




> Что вас обижает? Что Ринпоче не нарушает своих самайя, расскрывая тайные методы?


Т.е. по вашему получается, что если не платить взнос, то Лама этим нарушит самаю даровав Учение бесплатно? Ахтунг!

----------


## куру хунг

Думал, думал, отвечать дальше или нет, пожалуй хватит, кажись на всё как мог ответил, если увы некоторые продолжають что-то недопонимать, по второму кругу пожалуй бесполезняк гонять одно и то же.

----------


## Ондрий

ну вооооот.... а я так ждал  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> 2 Бхусуку
> Т.е. вы открыто признаете, что получение тайных наставлений напрямую зависит от обязательного членства и взносов?? Без увиливаний - да или нет?
> 
> P.S. Третья Драгоценность - сангха не есть община. Это либо 4 бхикшу мин., либо 1 арья, прямо постигающий пустотность.
> 
> Т.е. по вашему получается, что если не платить взнос, то Лама этим нарушит самаю даровав Учение бесплатно? Ахтунг!


Получение тайных наставлений зависит от того, кому они передаются. Если это ученик Норбу или человек, считающий себя им, он их и получает. Должна быть связь с учением Дзогчен и ничего более. А взносы вторичны. Подношение в виде взносов (согласно собственным возможностям) - есть понимание ценности учения.

Третья Драгоценность в тибетском буддизме именно Сангха и есть. Учите матчасть.  :Smilie: 

Вы можете получить учение бесплатно,-  не вопрос. Лама нарушит свою самайю, передав его людям, которым учение не нужно, т.е. в неподходящий сосуд. Это уже серьёзно. В старину серьёзность своих намерений подстверждалось подношением мандалы, как это обсуждалось выше. А также чем-то материальным. Что опять Вас смущает? :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

//...если увы некоторые продолжають что-то недопонимать, по второму кругу пожалуй бесполезняк гонять одно и то же.//

Эт точно. На разных языках говорим, самых простых вещей не понимаем. Может отсюда и проблемы?

----------


## Бхусуку

> //...если увы некоторые продолжають что-то недопонимать, по второму кругу пожалуй бесполезняк гонять одно и то же.//
> 
> Эт точно. На разных языках говорим, самых простых вещей не понимаем. Может отсюда и проблемы?


Абсолютно с Вами согласен.

----------


## Ондрий

> Третья Драгоценность в тибетском буддизме именно Сангха и есть. Учите матчасть.


Сангха - есть община из 4х монахов минимум или 1 арья. А не община группы мирян. Матчать нужно учить вам  :Smilie: 

А про подношения уже обсудили. Нас не слышат. Аууу... Впрочем все это пустое. Не думаете же вы, что задавая вопросы я преследую цели как-то  опорочить ДО? Мне хочется понять, сравнивая с классикой. Не сравнивается. Все молчат как партизаны, когда задаются простые вопросы. Впрочем я на все свои вопросы ответы уже получил.. Всем спасибо.

----------


## Бхусуку

А что я не так написал? С кем Вы только что разговаривали? :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Сангха - есть община 4х монахов или 1 арья. Матчать нужно учить вам


 Это определение уровня Сутры, а ты я понял практикуешь(или пытаешься практиковать) Тантру, по крайней мере в других местах на БФ, ты опираешься на взгляд Тантры.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это определение уровня Сутры, а ты я понял практикуешь(или пытаешься практиковать) Тантру, по крайней мере в других местах на БФ, ты опираешься на взгляд Тантры.


может в Ати/Дзогчен и иначе, не знаю - но в сарма имхо не важно: тантра/сутра... Община - мин. 4 гелонга или 1 арья...

Кроме того - ошибочно противопоставлять сутру тантре, т.к. не существует "особого воззрения" тантры - воззрение тут только одно - Мадхьямика Прасангика.

А что? Мне хотят доказать, что группа мирян практикующих тантру - есть Сангха, т.е. 3я Драгоценность???

ЗЫ. Практикую я вообще-то Ламрим, а не тантру. Тантра мне пока не по зубам - удерживать бы обеты бодхисаттвы в чистоте (как я их не удерживаю - видно в том числе и по моим постам на БФ, {это был типа намек  :Wink: } ), а вы все таааантра-маааантра.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jenny

удивительно, что люди, практикующие осознанность с таким рвением делают две вещи:

1. считают деньги в чужом кармане.
2. утверждают, что ИХ Дхарма самая крутая из всех Дхарм. и их понимание самое правильное.

 :Smilie: ))

----------


## Ондрий

1. Не в чужом, а в будущем своем. Речь шла о том чего ожидать.
2. Это называется "диспут" - обсуждать понимание Учения есть не токомо нормально - но и предписывается в рамках аутентичного образования.

----
Мне кто-нибудь расскажет, что такое СМС? 2й раз спрашиваю. Если тайна - так и скажите, отстану.  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Молчат... Наверное, обиделись... :Smilie: 

http://www.sangyeling.ru/about/community/

----------


## Ондрий

За линку спасибо, Михаил! Там я много полезного нашел.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Алерт, что означает цифра 20 тысяч(если я не ошибаюсь всё население Калмыкии составляет 200-300 тысяч)?как её можно определить?
> Это количество людей которые практикую тантру?, иль которые делают нёндро? или которые слушали учения по Ламрим?, или получали наставления по Тантре? Иль вообще регулярно посещающие восресные мероприятия в хурулах? Иль вообще уже практикуют стадию зарождения? Или приходили на ЕСДЛ посмотреть во время его последнего визита?
> Скорее всего последнее, так как. во всех остальных случаях никакого подсчёта быть не может, примеру


Не надо калмыков за дураков держать. Там прекрасные люди , искренне интересующиеся учением, каждый по своему! Искренние, простые, добрые люди без заморочек - дай будда каждому. На Далай Ламу толпы шли и стояли слушали по снегу и дождю все вымокли и промерзли, а потом обратно шли пешком до самого города, выехать не реально было. Бабушки стояли вдоль дорог ждали когда мимо проедет, мы им говорим, "по радио сказали , что задержится " - а они "ничего мы постоим подождем..."
В прошлом году на учение и посвящения Палден Шераба тоже постоянно приходили местные, а что кто и как практиковал потом я уж, не знаю- не мне судить и оценивать.  
И изображений там кого угодно можно найти, мы находили. И Падмасамбхаву наши статуэтки 2 купили прекрасные - одну вообще задешево.
Вобщем наезды на ДО это не повод писать всякую ерунду про других. а то карма, блин, случается, как вы могли уже заметить...

----------


## Alert

// http://www.sangyeling.ru/about/community/ //

Хорошая ссылка, как говрится, вопросов больше не имею. Неужто самим дзогченпа трудно было дать? Никто бы их и не бодал.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> // http://www.sangyeling.ru/about/community/ //
> 
> Хорошая ссылка, как говрится, вопросов больше не имею. Неужто самим дзогченпа трудно было дать? Никто бы их и не бодал.


 Ой какие мы беспомощные, сами типа найти не могли.
Да ладно Алерт , тут ведь другой интерес,-продемонстрировать на БФ своё критическое мышление. Вот тем то ситуация и показательна, при  всей закрытости ДО информации о ней море , и Учение представленно исчерпывающе. Кому нужно ищат и находят, кто-то почему-то годами пережёвыват на БФ какую-то туфту о ННР и ДО набранную непонятно откуда.

----------


## Ондрий

Да, но цели и метода "подергать ДО за усы", до боли похожа на дергание АП  :Wink: 
(я говорю только о целях и методе, а не о предмете дергания)

Ох ох ох. Вспоминается известный математический стишок:

_Член Лагранжа, член Коши.
Оба члена хороши._

(C) как-то на лекции изрек мой препод по матанализу.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Много странного в этом треде.

Странно то, что объявление об изменении сроков ретрита Чогьяла Намкай Норбу вызвало такую кучу эмоций. Те загадочные люди, которые отправляли в рассылку ДО письмо от Ринпоче ко мне, это я и есть. Не знал только, что должен был еще и на БФ об этом объявить.

Странно, что человек, который вовсю пользуются тем, что сделано Дзогчен-Общиной: ездит на ретриты, организованные ДО, слушает трансляции, организованные ДО, читает книги, переведенные и изданные ДО и т.д., не приложив к созданию и организации всего этого никаких трудов, поносит ДО в целом, ее членов в частности, не говоря уже о правилах организации ДО, которые ввел сам Чогьял Намкай Норбу.

Странно то, что человек, который много лет активно участвовал в ДО и даже сдавал экзамены по СМС, что подразумевает принятие Чогьяла Намкай Норбу как своего важнейшего учителя, теперь вопрошает о том, как вступать в ДО и ерничает по ее поводу.

Странно то, что кто-то пытается защитить ДО путем принижения других. У гаров и хурулов с дацанами совершенно разные цели. Поэтому нет смысла их сравнивать.

Странно, что последователь некой традиции возмущается строительством или покупкой скромного лагеря в то время, как крупнейшая на Западе организация его собственной традиции собирает многие миллионы долларов на строительство самой большой в мире статуи Будды.

Странно, что кто-то считает, что Чогьял Намкай Норбу приезжал бы чаще, если бы собранные деньги шли на его визиты. На приезд Чогьяла Намкай Норбу деньги всегда найдутся. По сравнению с теми суммами, которые требуются на приезд Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, это сущие копейки.

По поводу того, нужно ли что-то строить или можно так перебиться. Занятно, что Гуру Падмасамбхава, который упрочил Дхарму в Тибете, был приглашен туда вовсе не учить, а помочь со строительством монастыря Самье. И помог. А строительство Поталы затеял не кто иной, как Великий Пятый Далай-Лама. Можно конечно предположить: они не понимали, что можно и в палатках перебиться. Но можно предположить и другое, а именно то, что свои уникальные способности эти великие Учителя прилагали к тому, чтобы создать то, что другим не под силу и что послужит многим поколениям практиков Дхармы. Чогьял Намкай Норбу хочет, чтобы те люди, которым важно его Учение и которые считают себя его учениками, сделали что-то конкретное. Поэтому мы строим гар, чтобы в будущем было место, где могла бы продолжиться передача Ати-Дзогчен. Какие у нас способности, такое нам и задание. В соответствии с устройством нашего мира, на создание места для Учения нужны деньги. Но никого не заставляют их сдавать.

Согласно правилам Винаи, которые ввел Будда Шакьямуни, монах не может надолго разлучаться со своей рясой. Странно, что это удивляет меньше, чем членский билет - простое средство идентификации людей, которые не на словах, а на деле подтверждают свою заинтересованность в деятельности общины практикующих. Членские билеты и членские взносы придумал и ввел сам Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Для членов ДО это примерно то же самое, что ряса для монахов-учеников Шакьямуни. Если кто-то высмеивает такое правило и одновременно называет ЧНН своим учителем, то ему лучше определиться и решить, в чем из этих двух он погорячился.

Странно то, что такое простое условие для получения некоторых учений, как вступление в организацию и уплата символического взноса, рассматривается как крамола и служит для многих непреодолимым препятствием. А попроси Ринпоче сделать сто тысяч отжиманий и принести тарелку риса, это было бы воспринято нормально. При этом почему-то забывают, что множество учений передается совершенно открыто и получать их можно не выходя из дома  и без всяких условий по цене двух часов или десяти мегабайт интернета.

То, как живет Чогьял Намкай Норбу, непохоже на жизнь подавляющего большинства тибетских лам. То, чему и как учит Чогьял Намкай Норбу, непохоже на то, чему и как учат тибетские ламы. Его не волнует, считает ли кто-то это буддизмом или нет, правильно ли это с какой-то точки зрения или нет. Все, кому интересно, могут присоединиться и участвовать. Кому неинтересно, делайте, как вам угодно.

Все это написано в пустой надежде, что кто-то наконец перестанет поносить Три Драгоценности и нарушать ваджрные самаи. Но наверное лучше бы праздный бездельник Игорь Берхин потратил это драгоценное время на сладкий сон без забот.

----------


## Ондрий

> Странно, что последователь некой традиции возмущается строительством или покупкой скромного лагеря в то время, как крупнейшая на Западе организация его собственной традиции собирает многие миллионы долларов на строительство самой большой в мире статуи Будды.


Ничего странного нет. В этом участвуют и  много "гражданского" населения в том числе. Не надеясь получить взамен ни учений ни почета. Пример некорректен.

А вот что действительно странно, так это то, что _простые вопросы_ имеющие целью *узнать*, с привидением примеров из других традиций и жизненных ситуаций вызвал *такую неадекватную реакцию* и обвинения в "охаивании" и "сеянии раздорах". К чему бы это?




> По поводу того, нужно ли что-то строить или можно так перебиться. Занятно, что Гуру Падмасамбхава, который упрочил Дхарму в Тибете, был приглашен туда вовсе не учить, а помочь со строительством монастыря Самье. И помог. А строительство Поталы затеял не кто иной, как Великий Пятый Далай-Лама.


Еслиб это были классические дацаны, которые вы привели в пример - не было б не единого вопроса. А вопрос был не в огульном "поношении" из любви к искусству, а всего-лишь поинтересовались - почему нельзя пригласть Ринпоче "просто так". Ну... теперь вы ответили почему.




> То, чему и как учит Чогьял Намкай Норбу, непохоже на то, чему и как учат тибетские ламы.


Вы это сами сказали  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Куру, а может стоит просто жениться на ком-нибудь?
Чеготебя так прет-то во все стороны?
Как-то болезненно все, воспаленно что ли?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Странно то, что человек, который много лет активно участвовал в ДО и даже сдавал экзамены по СМС, что подразумевает принятие Чогьяла Намкай Норбу как своего важнейшего учителя, теперь вопрошает о том, как вступать в ДО и ерничает по ее поводу.


Собственно, а что в этом такого? ДО - не Церковь небесная с ключами петровыми, и к ней тоже можно относиться с юмором... Понимая и принимая, что это такое. )

Али надо на груди рубаху рвать аки Павел Корчагин (да я... да за общину)? 
Типо, а будешь выражаться дальше - положишь партбилет на стол. )

Сопственно, ННР как наставника принимаю, с ДО сотрудничаю (в меру сил)...

Я так понимаю, что трабла - отсутствие благоговения и невосторженный образ мысли!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Мне кто-нибудь расскажет, что такое СМС? 2й раз спрашиваю. Если тайна - так и скажите, отстану.


Ответ здесь:
http://berkhin.dzogchen.ru/articles/SMS_Base.htm

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Еше Намкай (сын ННР)
Проект реорганизации Дзогчен-общины (презентация)*

Меригар, 19 августа 2005 г. 

*Раздел «Бизнес-моделью. Членство»*

«... Все, что я сказал до этого пункта, было проанализировано и одобрено Ринпоче. Таким образом членство станет очень важным...

*Вопрос от аудитории:* 
Я знаю значение слова «поставка» или «розничная торговля», но только в бизнес-контексте. Что мы поставляем и продаем в розницу?

*Ответ Еше Намкая Норбу:*

Есть две области поставок: сырые материалы, такие как аудиозаписи и материалы для публикаций, то, что мы можем преобразовывать и затем продавать, как товары в магазине. Мы сделаем один магазин целиком для Общины, организованный как типичный супермаркет... (...)

*Вопрос от аудитории:* 
Итак, когда мы говорим о продажах, их объекты - книги и записи?

*Ответ Еше Намкая Норбу:*

*САМАЯ ГЛАВНАЯ ВЕЩЬ, КОТОРУЮ МЫ ПРОДАЕМ - ЭТО ЧЛЕНСТВО. 
Концепция ясна?* 


--
(Цитируется по: «ЗЕРКАЛО. Информационный бюллетень русскоязычной ДО. № 2. С. 11-26)

----------


## PampKin Head

Как то это все... инновационно. (

А где маркетинговые исследования? Тарджет групп? Проценты внедрения и усвоения? ) Preposition of the mind (любимая книга Татарского)... шумерские халдеи и дядька Энки Ду, золотые нити.


шутю...

...

Прямо как боссов своих московских услышал. )

P.s. А что закончил Еше? )))

Корпорация "Тело в радуги".

----------


## Eternal Jew

Так а вы скачайте целиком искомый бюллетень с сайта т.н. "Восточного Меригара" (ссылка была выше). Там и прочитаете про "маркетинговые исследования, тарджет групп, проценты внедрения и усвоения". Дословно. Не шучу!

byak.sinp.msu.ru/~melong/bul02.pdf

или стартовая: http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru

----------


## Yuki

> Так а вы скачайте целиком искомый бюллетень с сайта т.н. "Восточного Меригара" (ссылка была выше). Там и прочитаете про "маркетинговые исследования, тарджет групп, проценты внедрения и усвоения". Дословно. Не шучу!
> 
> byak.sinp.msu.ru/~melong/bul02.pdf
> 
> или стартовая: http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru


А что плохого в маркетинге или в тарджет группах? Это лже-наука, что ли?
 :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

Да это уже какой то опиум для народа!

----------


## Ондрий

> Да это уже какой то опиум для народа!


Угу... Которым профессионально торгуют. 




> Ответ Еше Намкая Норбу:
> 
> САМАЯ ГЛАВНАЯ ВЕЩЬ, КОТОРУЮ МЫ ПРОДАЕМ - ЭТО ЧЛЕНСТВО.
> Концепция ясна?


Нда... становится все интереснее и интереснее.

----------


## Echo

Ну а как иначе Вы предлагаете?
На какие деньги будет организовываться трансляция, запись дисков, перевод и издание литературы, организация и проведение ретритов и т.д.?
И кто этим по Вашему должен заниматься?
Наоборот хорошо, что этим занимаются люди разбирающиеся в этом.

----------


## Ондрий

Да дело не в деньгах. Без них никуда... Любая община собирает членские взносы. Просто это называют и "позиционируют таргет группу" иначе. 

А от таких фраз меня просто отшатнуло - я куда попал, в супермаркет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://fictionbook.ru/author/minaev_...cheloveke.html
> ...
> Я предлагаю всем задуматься о том, что нынешние бизнес-системы уже давно переплюнули нацистские и если мы пойдем по этому пути до конца, то наши дети проклянут нас, если вообще успеют родиться.


от так.

----------


## Yuki

> Угу... Которым профессионально торгуют. 
> 
> 
> Нда... становится все интереснее и интереснее.


Выстраивание системы - всегда дело нелегкое. И это уже не только маркетинг, но и менеджмент.

PS. И не надо обижать профессиональную торговлю :Smilie:  Хотя,  не очень понимаю, какое, _по сути_, она имеет отношение к системе ДО.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PS. И не надо обижать профессиональную торговлю Хотя,  не очень понимаю, какое, _по сути_, она имеет отношение к системе ДО.


В профессиональной торговле это выглядит органично и к месту...

Я так чувствую, что доживем до чудо-топ-менеджеров, которые могут управлять чем-угодно!

----------


## Echo

> Просто это называют и "позиционируют таргет группу" иначе.


И как же иначе это называют? По мне так когда что-то продают пользуются терминами экономики, когда что-то производят - техническими  терминами и т.д.
Вы что несете в общину свои взносы (какбы их деньгами ненароком не назвать) в членском билете (как бы для продления принес), а его у Вас стесняясь и краснея принимают?



> я куда попал, в супермаркет?


А куда, в сказку?

----------


## PampKin Head

киберпанк какой-то.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> «Много странного в этом треде.
> Странно то, что объявление об изменении сроков ретрита Чогьяла Намкай Норбу вызвало такую кучу эмоций».


Действительно, ОЧЕНЬ странное объявление. Гар еще не куплен. Более того, на всех углах пишется о нехватке средств на его приобретение. Но письмо с объявлением сроков ретрита все-таки было разослано. А потом вдруг опять заявили: «Не соберем - не приедет!» (как и говорилось ранее). Где логика? 

*Ответьте: для чего была распространена такая информация?*




> «Странно, что человек, который вовсю пользуются тем, что сделано Дзогчен-Общиной: ездит на ретриты, организованные ДО, слушает трансляции, организованные ДО, читает книги, переведенные и изданные ДО и т.д., не приложив к созданию и организации всего этого никаких трудов, поносит ДО в целом, ее членов в частности, не говоря уже о правилах организации ДО, которые ввел сам Чогьял Намкай Норбу».


*Странно, что НЕ ЧЛЕНОВ ДО попрекают такими вещами!*

Таким образом, вы допускаете, что у *НЕ ЧЛЕНОВ ДО ТАКЖЕ МОГУТ БЫТЬ КАКИЕ-ТО ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА ПО ОТНОШЕНИЮ К ДО* (кроме обычной оплаты услуг - покупая книги ДО, участвуя за деньги в проводимых вами ретритах)?


Посмотрим на это другими глазами:




> "...  человек, который вовсю пользуются тем, что сделано Дзогчен-Общиной: 
> 
> 1) «ездит на ретриты, организованные ДО...»


*ОПЛАЧИВАЯ РЕТРИТЫ ПО ПОЛНОЙ СТОИМОСТИ!* 




> 2) «слушает трансляции, организованные ДО...»


*ОРГАНИЗАТОРОВ НИКТО НЕ ТЯНУЛ ЗА ЯЗЫК ОБЪЯВЛЯТЬ «ОТКРЫТЫЕ» ТРАНСЛЯЦИИ БЕСПЛАТНЫМИ!* 

Самое главное, не факт, что ВСЕ НЕ ЧЛЕНЫ ДО их жадно слушают, оглядываясь по сторонам: "не поймают ли нас за воровство мегабайтов!". Лично я - нет, не слушаю! Не горжусь этим фактом, но и не скрываю.

Так что вряд ли корректно попрекать НЕ ЧЛЕНОВ ДО своей «благотворительностью»! Что же касается «закрытых трансляций», то люди, не уплатившие взносы и, следовательно, не являющиеся членами ДО, как прекрасно понимают присутствующие, НЕ МОГУТ иметь к ним допуск! И опять упрек к НЕ ЧЛЕНАМ  неуместен!)




> 3) «читает книги, переведенные и изданные ДО и т.д., не приложив к созданию и организации всего этого никаких трудов...»


*ВЫ НАВЕРНОЕ, В СПЕШКЕ ЗАБЫЛИ УПОМЯНУТЬ КЛЮЧЕВОЕ СЛОВО «КУПИВ КНИГИ, ПЕРЕВЕДЕННЫЕ И ИЗДАННЫЕ ДО»*. 

Человек заплатил за ваши книгоиздательские и другие организационные затраты тем, что купил книжку по назначенной вам цене! Что, вы будете утверждать, что остались еще какие-то невыполненные морально-финансовые обязательства перед вами лично или перед ДО в целом?




> 4) «поносит ДО в целом, ее членов в частности, не говоря уже о правилах организации ДО, которые ввел сам Чогьял Намкай Норбу...»


*Конечно-конечно... Если вы и Комитет Восточного Меригара не в состоянии ответить на все неудобные вопросы, лучше всего перевести их в разряд «поношений». А также предложить модераторам закрыть и убрать эту вредную тему, как это было сделано выше!*

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=shubhar]Ничего странного нет. В этом участвуют и  много "гражданского" населения в том числе. Не надеясь получить взамен ни учений ни почета. Пример некорректен.
QUOTE]
 Ой ли , Андрей, гражданское население, то же кое-что хочет получить, и это называеться -....ЗАСЛУГИ. ТАК СЧТО НЕ НАДО. ПРИМЕР КОРРЕКТЕН, ТВОЁ ОПРОВЕРЖЕНИЕ НЕКОРРЕКТНО.

----------


## PampKin Head

Хы, Дугаров!!!

Ты бурятский буддизм еще не собираешься *модернизировать*?!!!

Сбацай проект-презентацию, выступи перед shareholder'ами - и будет тебе счастие... в небесном буддийском агенстве!

А патриарх то российский темы еще и не просек. ))))


P.S. А я рад, что хоть не объявили *ригпей цал ванг* объектом продвижения и позиционирования!!!
/me пляшет от радости и умиления

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Вечный спор, да?

- За Учение не надо платить! Будда Шакьямуни не брал денег за учения!
*гордо удаляются*

- "Нет золота - нет учений!"
*не менее гордо удаляются*

В любом случае нужно поступиться своим представлением о том, как надо, и следуя срединному пути, наконец-то добраться до сути, и получать уже учения, ё-маё!

----------


## PampKin Head

Это... Что заканчивал Еше Намкай Норбу? Просто интересно.

----------


## куру хунг

Да чем вообще, покупка по предоплате и со скидками(а по сути это и вся бизнес-инновациия в ДО), чего быто ни было в том числе и текстов по Дхарме, хуже оплаты по большей стоимости, но в момент покупки? Да ни чем, просто по предоплате я кредитую продавца. В миру мы постоянно это делаем, и говорим -о гут. Причём кредитуем людей которых мы совсем не знаем, и они нам вообще-пофигу. Но кредитовать, своих ваджрных братьев, которые выполняют для нас же кучу всякой необходимой работы, западло. Это обьяснить можно только каким-то патологическим недоверием к ваджрным братьям и больше ничем.

----------


## PampKin Head

Предлагаю проект решения с ограничением участия в крымском ретрите:
- открыть биржу и продвигать *фьючерсные* контракты на входные билеты!

Да не западло помогать. Но зачем бизнес-процессы то внедрять? Вы еще 1С бухгалтерию для внутренних нужд поставте и присвойте ИНН каждому члену общины!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Согласно правилам Винаи, которые ввел Будда Шакьямуни, монах не может надолго разлучаться со своей рясой. Странно, что это удивляет меньше, чем членский билет - простое средство идентификации людей, которые не на словах, а на деле подтверждают свою заинтересованность в деятельности общины практикующих. Членские билеты и членские взносы придумал и ввел сам Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Для членов ДО это примерно то же самое, что ряса для монахов-учеников Шакьямуни. Если кто-то высмеивает такое правило и одновременно называет ЧНН своим учителем, то ему лучше определиться и решить, в чем из этих двух он погорячился.


Кхм! Будда-Шакьямуни, если бы он следовал бы изложенному выше «бизнес-плану», ТОРГОВАЛ БЫ РЯСАМИ, КАК «ЧЛЕНСТВОМ В ОБЩИНЕ»? 

Вопрос: кто кого высмеял, когда писал речь Еше Норбу?




> А что плохого в маркетинге или в тарджет группах? Это лже-наука, что ли?


Нет! Это чисто буддийская наука - именно та основная часть Винаи (см. цитату чуть выше), которую изучают Современные Настоящие Буддисты... и активно используют в своей практике и проповеди Дхармы!

----------


## Ондрий

> И как же иначе это называют? По мне так когда что-то продают пользуются терминами экономики, когда что-то производят - техническими  терминами и т.д.
> Вы что несете в общину свои взносы (какбы их деньгами ненароком не назвать) в членском билете (как бы для продления принес), а его у Вас стесняясь и краснея принимают?
> 
> А куда, в сказку?


не знаю куда "попадают" члены ДО, а я прихожу к Учителю Ламе. И мне Геше не парит мозг о рекламе, таргет группах, маркетинге и прочем позорящими Дхарму терминами.

Вы чО, народ???!!! С ума посходили от западного образа жизни? Реально скоро с таким подходом введут топ-менеджеров в дацаны. Будут клеить плакаты на дорогах. Световая реклама на высотках. Реклама по телеку....

Давайте... чеж стеснятся то?? Раз сказали "бизнес", так уж бизнесс до конца....

----------


## Yuki

> Да не западло помогать. Но зачем бизнес-процессы то внедрять? Вы еще 1С бухгалтерию для внутренних нужд поставте и присвойте ИНН каждому члену общины!


Кстати, 1 С очень помогает анализировать всяческие приходы/расходы. И номер билета - чем не ИНН :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне в голову мысль пришла и растворилась:
- это ж какой ВВП у ДО, еcли дело дошло до микроэкономических показателей?!!!

:-[

P.S. Срочно приглашайте ЕСДЛ на семинар к Еше Намкаю Норбу! Тибетцы живут в каменном веке, а на дворе ужо *постмодерн*!!!

P.S. Издательство, аудио\видео, юридическую  службу, тревел департмент, отдел по борьбе с дхарма-пиратством - реструктуризировать. Впоследствии организовать холдинг. Оффис открыть (как обычно) на Кипре.

----------


## Банзай

Хочется поделиться собственным скромным опытом.
В Краснодаре так заведено, что деньги за практику дзэн никто не берет.
Когда у нас был Доджо, Комей, занимаясь айкидо и собирая, соответственно, некие деньги, сразу определил, что практика созерцания ума не должна стоить ничего.
Так обстоят дела и сегодня, за эти несколько лет мы сменили 4 или пять мест, но ни разу не встал вопрос об аренде или каких-то суммах, необходимых на организационные расходы.
Разве что подарки друг другу на день рождения -)
Ну и ритрит еще, но там все строго на еду.
Разумеется, у нас нет пока статьи расхода предполагающей приглашение мастера, возможно, когда мы дорастем до этих хлопот, необходимобудет собрать некую сумму, что ж, поживем - увидим, а пока за эти 15 лет, как дзэн пришел в Краснодар, не было повода в чем-то или в ком-то сомневаться.
Чего и вам желаю -)

Правильно или неправильно ведут себя те или эти я не знаю, наверное это не мое дело, в любом случае совершенно необходим прозрачный бюждет и выборность ответственных людей.

И еще, каждый должен понимать, что зарабатывать на распространении Дхармы негоже. Отметьте это для себя и все встанет на свои места.
Все обременены теми или иными трудами, наверное у всех есть что покушать и где отдохнуть, надо ли смешивать?
Я думаю нет.

In gasho.

----------


## Ондрий

> А патриарх то российский темы еще и не просек. ))))


Да давно просек  :Wink:  - еще ~2000 лет назад просекли.. Должность есть - епископ - он же казначей  по нашему.

----------


## куру хунг

> Действительно, ОЧЕНЬ странное объявление. Гар еще не куплен. Более того, на всех углах пишется о нехватке средств на его приобретение. Но письмо с объявлением сроков ретрита все-таки было разослано. А потом вдруг опять заявили: «Не соберем - не приедет!» (как и говорилось ранее). Где логика? 
> ]


 Да наверное там же где была у Марпы, когда он измывался над Миларепой, заставляя его ломать и строить дома.
 Плохо деньги собираем, это действительно позор, может Римпоче, такое нам зеркало коллективное организовал? Что б мы посмотрелись? Чего мы стоим, и что стоит для нас Учение?, Поэтому наверное и Кунсангар поручил продавать другим людям, прямо незаинтересованным в покупке нового Гара. А то мы ведь все(ну как говориться положа руку на сердце ) думали примерно - "что тужиться  то человек я бедный, вот Кунсангар продадут и денежки появяться. Разве не так?. Не знаю как кто, лично я думаю что  результатом всех дебатов в этой теме,для меня стало решение, отдать нашу местную общиную заначку на Гар, да перестать тут трёп этот пустопорожний вести,  вместо этого сделать кое-какую работу, заработать и отправить  деньги на покупку Гара.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да не западло помогать. Но зачем бизнес-процессы то внедрять? Вы еще 1С бухгалтерию для внутренних нужд поставте и присвойте ИНН каждому члену общины!


Вот именно! Никто ж платить не отказывается - это просто невозможно бесплатно получать Дхарму... Вопрос в методе отжимания денег. Терминология и  механизмы.

Откройте ОАО "ДО". Че на партбилетах то останавливаться? Акции продавайте. Это ж рулез... 51% у ННР. Чтоб никто не оттяпал управление.

----------


## ullu

> Действительно, ОЧЕНЬ странное объявление. Гар еще не куплен. Более того, на всех углах пишется о нехватке средств на его приобретение. Но письмо с объявлением сроков ретрита все-таки было разослано. А потом вдруг опять заявили: «Не соберем - не приедет!» (как и говорилось ранее). Где логика? 
> 
> *Ответьте: для чего была распространена такая информация?*


Ну что за несерьезный вопрос то?
Неужели действительно непонятно, зачем разослано письмо?
Если бы вы договаривались с друзьями и вместе организовывали какую-то поездку вы же звонили бы им и говорили - билеты заказали на тогда-то, так что готовьтесь.
С билетами напряг, заказ отменили, но возможно получить бронь, так что надо идти и стоять в кассы, а если не стоять то билеты накроются медным тазом.
Или вы сидели бы и молчали, а в последний момент объявили бы всем, что вы едете и кто не подготовился тот сам дурак или сидели бы и молчали пока всю бронь не разберут , а потом сказали бы что надо было стоять в кассах, но вам как-то не ловко было всех беспокоить?
если бы мой друг так сделал я бы задала ему вопрос - у тебя вообще с головой в порядке? Сказать можно было , что ситуация изменилась и надо в кассе постоять пару дней?
И это было бы правильно. Потому что эта поездка была в наших общих интересах и если что-то из запланированного не получается и нужен какой-то допольнительный хелп то надо об этом говорить, а не молча скажем мягко .. упускать.. всю ситуацию из-за чьей -то паранои.

Видимо письма были разосланы для тех, кто хочет. что бы ретрит в Крыму состоялся и будет что-то делать для того, что бы это произошло.
Этим людям надо знать как развивается ситуация и что они могут сделать что бы все получилось.
Поэтому для них была разослана информация о том, что Ринпоче согласен приехать в такие-то сроки. Но этого недостаточно, нужно что бы к этому сроку мы приобрели гар.
Что здесь непонятного может быть? Для нормального человека по-моему ничего странно и необычного в том, что бы описать ситуацию тем, кто заинтересован в её благоприятном разрешении , нет.
Это конечно если не страдать параноей по поводу того, что все вокруг хотят вас ограбить и раскрутить на бабки.

----------


## Yuki

> Нет! Это чисто буддийская наука - именно та основная часть Винаи (см. цитату чуть выше), которую изучают Современные Настоящие Буддисты... и активно используют в своей практике и проповеди Дхармы!


В каждой области деятельности - своя профессиональная терминология. И если выстраивается система взаимоотношений, то и термины соостветствующие.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да давно просек  - еще ~2000 лет назад просекли.. Должность есть - епископ - он же казначей  по нашему.


Казначей - это дьякон. А Епископ - это смотрящий...
(И. И. Воейков. Церковь, Русь и Рим.)

----------


## Ондрий

> Казначей - это дьякон. А Епископ - это смотрящий...
> (И. И. Воейков. Церковь, Русь и Рим.)


точно! - бес попутал!  :Smilie: 
забыл уже....

---
Ну вот - началось. А то Легпа переживал, что скучно ему  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вообще, отличный маркетинговый подход! В современном мире, как правило, отношения "продавец-покупатель" заканчиваются в момент оплаты книги в кассе книжного магазина и выдаче чека, подтверждающего факт оплаты и факт владения...

Здесь же, продав книжку (ну, допустим, православному монаху, попавшему на мероприятие из сильной тяги к знаниям - ведь позиционируется, что Учение доступно для практики всеми), его стараются догнать спустя пару часов после покупки и напомнить: "Ты извини, брат, у нас недостроенный Тадж-Махал, огромное количество членов, обширная книгоиздательская деятельность, проблемы с налоговой, пожарной инспекцией и т.п. Ну... ты понимаешь, да? Нужно еще немножко денег...  Кроме всего прочего, твои прочие обязательства перед нами теперь таковы" ... _(перечисляются)_

*ЭТО ШУТКА (не подумайте чего плохого!) 
Все ситуации, организации и лица, упоминаемые в ней, вымышлены!*

----------


## Ондрий

2 куру-хунг...
Да никто особо против гара-то не имел ничего - просто спросили, а может быть можно иначе как-то?... ну нельзя, так нельзя... зачем так ругатся то?

А про бизнесс-модели - это уже сурьезно... я был в шоке.... не знал что уже ТАК делают.

----------


## ullu

> Вот именно! Никто ж платить не отказывается - это просто невозможно бесплатно получать Дхарму... Вопрос в методе отжимания денег. Терминология и  механизмы.
> 
> Откройте ОАО "ДО". Че на партбилетах то останавливаться? Акции продавайте. Это ж рулез... 51% у ННР. Чтоб никто не оттяпал управление.


Что же вы так к форме то привязываетесь.

хотите традиции? Так буддизм начинался с монашества. Непонятно почему вы все до сих пор не в монастырях. Что вы здесь делаете?
Или когда Ринпоче говорит что монашество не обязательно - так это да! Это супер учение. А когда говорит что за то членство обязательно - это уже лажа?
Как же люди не любят обязательств и любят свои желания. Это же ужас что такое.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что же вы так к форме то привязываетесь.
> 
> хотите традиции? Так буддизм начинался с монашества. Непонятно почему вы все до сих пор не в монастырях. Что вы здесь делаете?
> Или когда Ринпоче говорит что монашество не обязательно - так это да! Это супер учение. А когда говорит что за то членство обязательно - это уже лажа?
> Как же люди не любят обязательств и любят свои желания. Это же ужас что такое.


Самое забавное, что он монашеством и закончится. 

А вот бизнес-модели заканчиваются или в СИЗО, или на разборках.

*Now we are your roof!!!*

----------


## куру хунг

> не знаю куда "попадают" члены ДО, а я прихожу к Учителю Ламе. И мне Геше не парит мозг о рекламе, таргет группах, маркетинге и прочем позорящими Дхарму терминами.
> 
> Вы чО, народ???!!! С ума посходили от западного образа жизни? Реально скоро с таким подходом введут топ-менеджеров в дацаны. Будут клеить плакаты на дорогах. Световая реклама на высотках. Реклама по телеку....
> 
> Давайте... чеж стеснятся то?? Раз сказали "бизнес", так уж бизнесс до конца....


 Андрей, не передёргивай, всю упомянутую терминологию употребляет  не ННР , а Еше , он у него как я понял сейчас, в роли управляющего. Я тебе уже говорил, когда у твоего Геше будет около 5000 учеников по всему миру, тогда можно будет разговаривать на равных. Это уже всё пошло по второму кругу,  не зацикливайся. Читая тебя всё больше убеждаясь, что хоть Ты и сказал что  знаком с учением ННР, убеждаюсь всё больше что основной источнок инфы об этом это посты Пампкина на БФ( он там кстати поего же словам был лет 10 назад). У Пампкина основной источник инфы по этой теме посты Легбы, а Легба в свою очередь черпает вдохновления читая посты Шубхара, так вы и парите друг другу мозг с безначальных времён. Предлагаю всё ж потратиь своё драгоценное время на то что бы изучит тему из первоисточников, в сети полно Дзогченновских ресурсов не маленький найдёшь, если мало могу кое что на бум носителях подкинуть. И вернуться к этой теме немного спустя.

----------


## Ондрий

2 ullu and other

Никто не против ни членства ни взносов - у других общин просто нету корочек, но все это есть. Корочки тут были как объект незлобных подтыронов.

Еще раз - вопрос не абстрактный, не сливайте в песок эту тему:

"Мы продаем членство"... Даже не Дхарму!!! А просто "членство"... И само слово - "продаем", а не "собираем пожертвования" - это уже ни в какие ворота.

Ребята - у вас какие там цели? Заработать? Вообще то да - самый легкий путь - это сколотить религиозную общину... Классика жанра. Че имеем, то и продаем.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У Пампкина основной источник инфы по этой теме посты Легбы, а Легба в свою очередь черпает вдохновления читая посты Шубхара, так вы и парите друг другу мозг с безначальных времён. Предлагаю всё ж потратиь своё драгоценное время на то что бы изучит тему из первоисточников, в сети полно Дзогченновских ресурсов не маленький найдёшь, если мало могу кое что на бум носителях подкинуть. И вернуться к этой теме немного спустя.


/me простирается перед Куру Хунгом - активным участником крестовых походов на АП, диаконом Преората Ригпы и хранителем тайных знаний о бизнес-процессах... )))

Нет ничего забавнее неофита с берегов реки Итиль. ))))

----------


## ullu

> Самое забавное, что он монашеством и закончится. 
> А вот бизнес-модели заканчиваются или в СИЗО, или на разборках.


А если у книги с садханой сделать обложку от бульварного романа то её тоже надо будет в помойку выкинуть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если у книги с садханой сделать обложку от бульварного романа то её тоже надо будет в помойку выкинуть?



Интересный логический посыл. 

Эдак мы до буддийского тамплиерства докатимся. )))

Вы под обложкой мотивацию отречения\бодхичитты имеете в виду? Тогда там этой книге и место.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А если у книги с садханой сделать обложку от бульварного романа то её тоже надо будет в помойку выкинуть?



*А ЗАЧЕМ, РЕБЯТА, У КНИЖКИ С САДХАНОЙ ВЫ ДЕЛАЕТЕ ОБЛОЖКУ ОТ БУЛЬВАРНОГО РОМАНА??????*

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Сегодня по Мск штормовое предупреждение, с утра ураган.
В головах на БФ похоже тоже не слабый шторм  :Smilie: 

Ребят, вы давно думали о ценности 3 драгоценностей и неуместности глума и дворового юморка в их сторону? Как дети капризные...

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей, не передёргивай, всю упомянутую терминологию употребляет  не ННР , а Еше , он у него как я понял сейчас, в роли управляющего. Я тебе уже говорил, когда у твоего Геше будет около 5000 учеников по всему миру, тогда можно будет разговаривать на равных.


Я не передергиваю, и у моих Лам тоже учеников не мало - у Богдо Гегена их явно больше 5000 чел. Пример устроит?
У ЕСДЛ учеников еще больше. Никтож не говорит о продаже "членства", т.к. учеников много тыщ...

Кстати, почему появилась цифра 5000? Ты ж говорил то о 2000, потом о 1500?

+ кол-во учеников тут как аргумент не катит, потому что обсуждают совсем другие моменты - моменты мотивации и использования бизнесс-моделей в процессе *дарования* Дхармы.

----------


## PampKin Head

2 Игорь Берхин:

Как тебе самому такой подход в менеджменте? Понятно, что стоят задачи, связанные с большим количеством людей и большими объемами работ.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Скажите, а если членство это товар, значит ДО будет платить НДС и НП?

----------


## ullu

> 2 ullu and other
> 
> Никто не против ни членства ни взносов - у других общин просто нету корочек, но все это есть. Корочки тут были как объект незлобных подтыронов.
> 
> Еще раз - вопрос не абстрактный, не сливайте в песок эту тему:
> 
> "Мы продаем членство"... Даже не Дхарму!!! А просто "членство"... И само слово - "продаем", а не "собираем пожертвования" - это уже ни в какие ворота.
> 
> Ребята - у вас какие там цели? Заработать? Вообще то да - самый легкий путь - это сколотить религиозную общину... Классика жанра. Че имеем, то и продаем.


но мы же ПРОДАЕМ. что же врать что ли?
Пожертвования это когда человек принес денег столько, сколько принес, и НИЧЕГО ВЗАМЕН НЕ ОЖИДАЕТ ПОЛУЧИТЬ.
Жертвуют это когда затак, когда увидел что кому-то надо , взял денег , принес, отдал и ушел. И даже спасибо не выслушал.
А когда приехал на учение и отдал денег за то, что бы пропустили, а если можно бесплатно то не отдал вообще, то это не пожертвование, а покупка билета на вход.
Если бы люди приносили деньги не потому что организаторы берут столько-то за вход, а потому что приехал учитель и у них есть наконец-то возможность отдать ему деньги которые они СПЕЦИАЛЬНО ДЛЯ ЭТОГО откладывали , то это было бы пожертвование.
Такие пожертвования люди отдают в конце лекций обычно, помимо платы за вход.
А плата за вход это оплата расходов, а никакое не пожертвование.
И оплата членства это оплата членства, а никакое не пожертвование.

А про цели ДО все прекрасно знают.

----------


## Бхусуку

Хочется прояснить вот какой момент. Ринпоче серьёзно озабочен тем, чтобы после его ухода из сансары (а перерождаться он больше не собирается, как он сам говорил), чтобы его ученики, получившие передачу, смогли получать наставления в полной мере в не зависимости от стадии своего духовного развития на момент его ухода. И достичь, соотвественно, реализации вплоть до радужного тела. Это значит, что им нужны будут тексты, наставления квалифицированных инструкторов, место для затворничества, в т.ч. и тёмного. При этом должна быть такая система, чтобы "старички", особенно из тех, у кого с пониманием учения не очень, не смогли ставить палки в колёса, внося собственное "понимание", как должна действовать Дзогчен-община. Как я понял, идея эта была давно, но решения не было. Его сын, Еше, перерожденец того самого дяди Ринпоче, который, узнав, что его вместе со своими учениками должен быть расстрелян на следующее утро, сделал вместе со своими учениками коллективную пхову, оставив китайцев с горой трупов. Еше имеет высшее коммерческое образование. Это значит, что с помощью менеджмента он хочет сделать такую структуру общины, которая могла бы давать все возможные блага его членам, особенно малоимущим (киевляне с только что прошедшего ретрита янтра-йоги, превед участнегам!). В менеджменте используются слова, являющие специфическим для данной области и очень пугают некоторых деревенских пацанов. (Сам видел человека, который преклонялся перед словом "мерчендайзер" до тех пор, пока я ему не прояснил, что это специально обученный абориген для раскладывания товара на полках магазина.) Поэтому, внимательно изучив предложение Еше, я счёл его попросту гениальным. "Торговля членством" означает всего лишь некий акт, попытку описать некое действие, а не распродажу на прилавке магазина. "Бренд Дзогчен-общины" означает, что спонсоры (западные) его (бренд) узнают по тем делам, которые она реально сделала для помощи тибетцам. В Италии бренд A.s.i.a. - это второй по узнаваемости бренд, куда хотят жертвовать меценаты, считая это за достойное действие - пожертвовать в солидную организацию, которая реально потратит эти деньги на конкретные цели.  Если Вы знаете, как эти термины перевести на русский язык, милости просим. Но похваляться собственной необразованностью считаю несолидным.

----------


## ullu

> *А ЗАЧЕМ, РЕБЯТА, У КНИЖКИ С САДХАНОЙ ВЫ ДЕЛАЕТЕ ОБЛОЖКУ ОТ БУЛЬВАРНОГО РОМАНА??????*


а почему нет? какая разница какую делать обложку? переплет у нее хороший, твердый, саддхана лучше сохранится в таком переплете.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ребят, вы давно думали о ценности 3 драгоценностей и неуместности глума и дворового юморка в их сторону?


Совершенно верно, Samadhi Undercover. Я целиком и полность вас поддерживаю: *не могут употребляться по отношению к Трем Драгоценностям выражения "бизнес-модель", "продаем членство"!* ... 

Это... это даже хуже, чем открыто глумиться над ними! Намерения глумящегося понятны и открыты. Здесь же все завернуто в красивую "этикетку" и буддистско-экономические термины! Я думаю, с вами согласятся и другие присутствующие! Спасибо!

----------


## ullu

> Интересный логический посыл. 
> 
> Эдак мы до буддийского тамплиерства докатимся. )))
> 
> Вы под обложкой мотивацию отречения\бодхичитты имеете в виду? Тогда там этой книге и место.


Под обложкой я имею ввиду обложку.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> но мы же ПРОДАЕМ. что же врать что ли?
> Пожертвования это когда человек принес денег столько, сколько принес, и НИЧЕГО ВЗАМЕН НЕ ОЖИДАЕТ ПОЛУЧИТЬ.


Но ведь это же уже совсем другая бизнес-модель? То есть теперь никаких льгот в налогооблажении. И как и любое торговое предприятие - весь пакет налогов и отчетностей? Или нет? Объясните, плз, товарищи. Я не заради поспорить, просто выяснить хочу.

----------


## PampKin Head

Солидный Господь для солидных господ (с) ...

Собственно, время все расставит по своим местам.




> В Италии - это второй по узнаваемости бренд


А первый случайно не *Ригпа* от одноименной организации Согьяла Ринпоче?

Эдак уже и рынок сложился... Не дожить бы до антимонопольного комитета в тибетских одеждах.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Совершенно верно, Samadhi Undercover. Я целиком и полность вас поддерживаю: *не могут употребляться по отношению к Трем Драгоценностям выражения "бизнес-модель", "продаем членство"!* ...


Со мной ещё хотите словами поиграться? Ненадо.
Никто кроме ВАС их и не употребляет к трем драгоценностям.

Рипоче решил сделать надёжную прозрачную базу для сохранения учения и это действительно лучший способ в сегодняшних условиях. Наверно ему лучше судить об уместном или неуместном, чем вам, Eternal Jew.

----------


## ullu

> Но ведь это же уже совсем другая бизнес-модель? То есть теперь никаких льгот в налогооблажении. И как и любое торговое предприятие - весь пакет налогов и отчетностей? Или нет? Объясните, плз, товарищи. Я не заради поспорить, просто выяснить хочу.


Если у вас уникальная ситуация и вы не зарабатываете 80 долларов в год ( ну . сидите, к примеру, в пещере , питаетесь воздухом, согреваетесь внутренним теплом и так далее) и Ринпоче ваш коренной учитель, то мне так кажется, что во-первых у вас нет проблем с закрытыми трансляциями ( ведь интернета для общения с уителем вам не нужно, так?) и во-вторых я думаю что в членстве вам не откажут и забесплатно.
А если вы тусуете в городе и вам катострофическеи не хватает этих 80 долларов на маникюр и соковыжималку, то да, никаких льгот .
ну то есть от ситуации зависит, я так думаю.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Но ведь это же уже совсем другая бизнес-модель? То есть теперь никаких льгот в налогооблажении. И как и любое торговое предприятие - весь пакет налогов и отчетностей? Или нет? Объясните, плз, товарищи. Я не заради поспорить, просто выяснить хочу.


Говорят, что летом будет как раз собрание в Меригаре, где Еше будет всё подробно объяснять на эту тему. Давайте будем подождать, как говорят у нас в Одессе.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А первый случайно не *Ригпа* от одноименной организации Согьяла Ринпоче?
> Эдак уже и рынок сложился... Не дожить бы до антимонопольного комитета в тибетских одеждах.


А что плохого в этом рынке?
Я думаю те люди, которым программа ASIA помогла будут больше рады такому вот рынку от Ринпоче, чем бесплатной дхарме от вас.
Да и я тоже в общем-то.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что плохого в этом рынке?
> Я думаю те люди, которым программа ASIA помогла будут больше рады такому вот рынку от Ринпоче, чем бесплатной дхарме от вас.
> Да и я тоже в общем-то.


Ого! Меня отвергли! (заламывает руки в бессильном желании быть Гуру для уллу)

----------


## Аньезка

> Солидный Господь для солидных господ (с) ...
> 
> Собственно, время все расставит по своим местам.
> 
> 
> 
> А первый случайно не *Ригпа* от одноименной организации Согьяла Ринпоче?
> 
> Эдак уже и рынок сложился... Не дожить бы до антимонопольного комитета в тибетских одеждах.



Но-но! Я была дважды на ретритах Согьяла не будучи членом "Ригпы". Это совершенно необязательно!

----------


## Бхусуку

> Но-но! Я была дважды на ретритах Согьяла не будучи членом "Ригпы". Это совершенно необязательно!


И Вы действительно считаете себя учеником Согьяла Ринпоче?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "Со мной ещё хотите словами поиграться? Ненадо.
> Никто кроме ВАС их и не употребляет к трем драгоценностям"


ОЧЕНЬ страшно прозвучало! 
Что касается меня, я не вкладывал в свое последнее сообщение ничего, кроме того, что написано русскими буковками, надеясь, что Вы-то искренны в своем мыслеизъявлении. Выходит, ошибся!

Что касаемо цитат - да Вы их, наверное, пропустили ненароком... Еще раз Вам дать ссылочку на бюллетень "Зеркало" или цитату с "продажей членства"? Или НЕ НАДО? (пишется раздельно)

----------


## Аньезка

> И Вы действительно считаете себя учеником Согьяла Ринпоче?


Это моё личное дело.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Это моё личное дело.


Да ничего личного, конечно же. Но Ваш ответ говорит сам за себя.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да ничего личного, конечно же. Но Ваш ответ говорит сам за себя.


А что он говорит?

----------


## Бхусуку

> А что он говорит?


О том, что "На халяву и хлорка - творог" (с)  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> О том, что "На халяву и хлорка - творог" (с) :d


Мда... Что ж вас прет то с халявой? "По Европе бродит призрак. Призрак халявы..."

Ретриты Согьяла Ринпоче не бесплатны. Стоят чуть меньше, чем ретриты аналогичных брендов в России . )

----------


## ullu

> Ого! Меня отвергли! (заламывает руки в бессильном желании быть Гуру для уллу)


Хм. Странный человек...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> трансляциями ( ведь интернета для общения с уителем вам не нужно, так?) и во-вторых я думаю что в членстве вам не откажут и забесплатно.
> А если вы тусуете в городе и вам катострофическеи не хватает этих 80 долларов на маникюр и соковыжималку, то да, никаких льгот .
> ну то есть от ситуации зависит, я так думаю.


Я не поняла, при чем тут где я живу, мой моникюр и вопрос который я задала?  :Confused:   Я что то не то спросила? Торговые предприятия обязаны соответствовать своей системе налогооблажения. Или в итоге будет нарушаться закон? Или надо объяснять что законодательство должно таки соблюдаться? Думаю ситуация с продажей Кунцангара это показывает яснее некуда.

----------


## ullu

Ну в общем все ясно.
Никого не волнует реальная деятельность, всем важно, что бы это выглядело так, что бы лично их не коробило.
Супер. Вообще пинтык.

----------


## PampKin Head

Они *как бы* торговые, но по сути - духовные. 

Налоги минимизируются.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Я не поняла, при чем тут где я живу, мой моникюр и вопрос который я задала?   Я что то не то спросила? Торговые предприятия обязаны соответствовать своей системе налогооблажения. Или в итоге будет нарушаться закон? Или надо объяснять что законодательство должно таки соблюдаться? Думаю ситуация с продажей Кунцангара это показывает яснее некуда.


Вас ввели в заблуждение, или Вы чего-то не поняли.  Дхарма-то не продаётся. Какие налоги?

----------


## ullu

> Я не поняла, при чем тут где я живу, мой моникюр и вопрос который я задала?   Я что то не то спросила? Торговые предприятия обязаны соответствовать своей системе налогооблажения. Или в итоге будет нарушаться закон? Или надо объяснять что законодательство должно таки соблюдаться? Думаю ситуация с продажей Кунцангара это показывает яснее некуда.


Это видимо я не поняла вопрос.
Про это я не знаю. В общем если мы заявим это как продажу. то да, видимо в соотвествии с законодательством придется платить налог. Так что заявлять это как продажу действительно нельзя.
Ещё и за производство придется отвечать.

----------


## ullu

> Вас ввели в заблуждение, - Дхарма-то не продаётся. Какие налоги?


Дхарма то не продается, но в уставе то записано бизнес-предприятие, а не некоммерческая организация, записана продажа, если записана продажа то будь любезен плати налог государству.

----------


## Аньезка

> О том, что "На халяву и хлорка - творог" (с) :d


Я оплатила своё участие в ретритах, организованных Ригпой, по всем правилам, а также купила у организации нужные мне книги и диски + пожертвования. И это всё на добровольных началах и без капли сожаления, а не потому, что кто-то выставил ультиматум: купи наше членство и мы допустим тебя к Гуру. 

ПампкинХед, между прочим, был исключён из ДО по техническим причинам: он переехал из Питера в другой город и физически не мог платить членские взносы и  участвовать в жизни ДО. Означает ли это, что, лишившись корочки, человек лишается своего Учителя?!

----------


## ullu

А что почта больше не работает, так есть ещё телеграф .

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что почта больше не работает, так есть ещё телеграф .


Да не было денег платить western union за пересылку из Химачал Прадеша. Вообще денег было в самый обрез. Причем долго...

Как в той байке про пещеру, внутреннее тепло и прочее...

Как говорил старший товарищ (бхусуку Вова) в то время:
- Пойду, найду еды... )))

----------


## ullu

> Я не поняла, при чем тут где я живу, мой моникюр и вопрос который я задала?   Я что то не то спросила? Торговые предприятия обязаны соответствовать своей системе налогооблажения. Или в итоге будет нарушаться закон? Или надо объяснять что законодательство должно таки соблюдаться? Думаю ситуация с продажей Кунцангара это показывает яснее некуда.


а вообще , ну это как я поняла из статьи, мож чего я пропустила, но бизнес-переприятие не организуется, а просто применяется бизнес-модель и заимствуется бизнес-терминология для описания процесса.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну в общем все ясно.
> Никого не волнует реальная деятельность, всем важно, что бы это выглядело так, что бы лично их не коробило.
> Супер. Вообще пинтык.


ullu, прошу вас более плотно вдумываться в эту якобы "критику"...
вы упираете на "халяву"... а мы говорим о другом.

Я за ритрит с Богдо Гегеном отдал 9000р. Меня это напрягло по деньгам, но я знал чего делал... Знаете почему?
Потому, что организаторы приезда и сам Богдо Геген не писал "мы продаем членство в ученики Богдо Гегена"... вопрос только в коммерциализации, а не в объеме денег. Хотя и это вопрос не последний для россиянина, не все в MSK живут.




> а вообще , ну это как я поняла из статьи, мож чего я пропустила, но бизнес-переприятие не организуется, а просто применяется бизнес-модель и заимствуется бизнес-терминология для описания процесса.


Вот об этом и речь...

----------


## куру хунг

> ПампкинХед, между прочим, был исключён из ДО по техническим причинам: он переехал из Питера в другой город и физически не мог платить членские взносы и  участвовать в жизни ДО. Означает ли это, что, лишившись корочки, человек лишается своего Учителя?!


 От оно оказываеться где собака порылась :Wink:  . Типо обиделся. :EEK!:   Теперь понятно 
как у нас на Руси появляються самостийные мегавнесектарные йогины-хохмачи. Спасибо Аня :Stick Out Tongue:  . Ну что ж кажись он допёк всю веб-тусовку от ДО. Надо кликнуть клич  среди дзогченоидов, и кто знает аглицкий написать ужо петицию Римпоче, с просьбой исправить ужасную историческую несправедливость, и восстановить справедливость, пусть восстановит ему членство и отдаст ему причитающуюся часть Ригпы, а то уж исстонался совсем здесь о недополученном. :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Он оно оказываеться где собака порылась . Типо обиделся.  Теперь понятно 
> как у нас на Руси появляються самостийные мегавнесектарные йогины-хохмачи. Спасибо Аня . Ну что ж кажись он допёк всю веб-тусовку от ДО. Надо кликнуть клич  среди дзогченоидов, и кто знает аглицкий написать ужо петицию Римпоче, с просьбой исправить ужасную историческую несправедливость, и восстановить справедливость, пусть восстановит ему членство и отдаст ему причитающуюся часть Ригпы, а то уж исстонался совсем здесь о недополученном.


Я не обиделся... )))

У меня проблем нет. Продаете членство?! Так я куплю! Дайте два!!!

----------


## Дмитрий К

Где вы, живущие  в Ваджре, песню бесшумно поющие
Тихо идущие жизнями, свет и блаженство несущие?
Где  вы, практики знания, истину вечно хранящие?
Где вы, безумные йогины, тайны вселенной познавшие?

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> Да не было денег платить western union за пересылку из Химачал Прадеша. Вообще денег было в самый обрез. Причем долго...
> 
> Как в той байке про пещеру, внутреннее тепло и прочее...
> 
> Как говорил старший товарищ (бхусуку Вова) в то время:
> - Пойду, найду еды... )))


так надо было Ринпоче объяснить свою ситуацию, нет?
и потом вроде всегда можно прихать и возобновить членство, нет?

----------


## Бхусуку

> ПампкинХед, между прочим, был исключён из ДО по техническим причинам: он переехал из Питера в другой город и физически не мог платить членские взносы и  участвовать в жизни ДО. Означает ли это, что, лишившись корочки, человек лишается своего Учителя?!


Нет, не означает. Он может перечислять взносы в любую общину мира. И ещё. Хотя чел, согласно правил членства, не плативший взносы более полугода выбывает из членов общины. Но реально я таких случаев не знаю.  :Smilie:  Может, питерская община решила проявить принципиальность?

----------


## PampKin Head

> так надо было Ринпоче объяснить свою ситуацию, нет?


Эт зачем? Я то не в обидах... Получилось и получилось. Вступлю еще раз.

Хотя... Если Ринпоче мается, ночей не спит... 
- Как там член Пампкин Хеад, как его взносы?

То тогда стоит однозначно написать!

А про недополученное... Так знать планида такая. Развиваем способности в соответствии с полученными наставлениями. И ни о чем не жалеем.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Очень познавательная беседа.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Продаете членство?! Так я куплю! Дайте два!!!


*(Eternal Jew, с сомнением в голосе):* 

А зачем-таки бедному ев_г_ею членство? ... Хотя... если стоящие в очереди передо мною умные люди бе_г_ут уже "по два", то может быть стоит подумать: как бы не п_г_одешевить нена_г_оком! ... Останавливает только сомнение: коше_г_ен ли такой гешефт?

----------


## Ондрий

кто-то спрашивал - цэ такэ ist евробуддизьм...

Один из 2х ответов - внедрение бизнесс-процессов, соотвествующей терминологии, целей и методов.

Второй ответ не про ДО, но за это банят  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Нет, не означает. Он может перечислять взносы в любую общину мира. И ещё. Хотя чел, согласно правил членства, не плативший взносы более полугода выбывает из членов общины. Но реально я таких случаев не знаю.  Может, питерская община решила проявить принципиальность?


Опа, у меня такой товарищ есть! И что мне ему теперь сказать, что он не член? Мы как это называется ... мелюзговая община . То есть членов штук 10. Один не платил и за ритриты у него денег не было и нет, но анкету мы на него  заполнили и подали, потому что в письме так сказали, всех кого можно зарегистрировать. То есть получается он уже не член? Трансляции он не слушал, собирается или нет - не знаю.  Человек 2 года не работает.  На что кто живет, мне как бы лезть в это не прилично.  Есть еще люди всякие... Как это нам вообще решать, кто может платить, а кто нет? Вот чисто с практической точки зрения?

----------


## Бхусуку

> кто-то спрашивал - цэ такэ ist евробуддизьм...
> 
> Один из 2х ответов - внедрение бизнесс-процессов, соотвествующей терминологии, целей и методов.
> 
> Второй ответ не про ДО, но за это банят


Бизнес-процесс – это совокупность операций, преобразующих материальные и/или информационные потоки в соответствующие потоки с другими свойствами.  В случае с буддизмом бизнес-процессом будет, например, действие "пожертваниние на Учение", чтобы получить Учение. 

Цель в буддизме - реализация.

Метод в буддизме - практика.

И почему бы не вести такие бизнес-процессы, цель, и методы?

И чем Вас так эти термины менеджмента напугали?

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть опасность получить бизнес-реализацию.

----------


## куру хунг

> ullu, прошу вас более плотно вдумываться в эту якобы "критику"...
> вы упираете на "халяву"... а мы говорим о другом.
> 
> Я за ритрит с Богдо Гегеном отдал 9000р. Меня это напрягло по деньгам, но я знал чего делал... Знаете почему?
> Потому, что организаторы приезда и сам Богдо Геген не писал "мы продаем членство в ученики Богдо Гегена"... вопрос только в коммерциализации, а не в объеме денег. Хотя и это вопрос не последний для россиянина, не все в MSK живут.
> 
> Вот об этом и речь...


 Вот и мы говорим о другом. Так вот Андрей, в результате того что Еше реформирует ДО, и пытаеться описать процессы реформирования на языке бизнеса, и от которого оппонентов просто тошнит. Мы члены ДО имеем (или будем иметь) следующее.
 Я плачу те самые взносы(300 руб в месяц),  имею следуюшее,
:- плачу за ретрит С ННР не 9000 руб(как ты за ретрит с Богдо-гегеном), и не 3000 руб, как не члены, или с сокращённым членством-а 1500 руб. Я имею возможность покупать горомное количество литературы своего учителя,(У Богдо-гегена я видел толлько 2 книги изданные у нас, могу ошибаться, звыняйте). Далее я имею возможность слушать учения соего учителя практически ежемесячно. Я могу покупать огромное количество аудио-видео материалов. Я имею возможность доступа к закрытому интернет ресурсу, где будет огромное количество мегабайт Учения, я имею возможность участия ретритах по СМС и янтра-йоге с 50% скидкое(это 3-4 раза в году) экономия ещё 3000-6000 рублей. Ну и кто в более выгодном положении-я или ты?. А если бы у тебя была такая же возможность, как у меня только на месте ННР был бы Богдо-геген, ты бы отказался, платиь взносы.? Типа мне дороже и пользительнее будет отдать 9000 руб за возможность посидеть в 100 метрах и послушат вживую зато, в течении 4-5 дней Учителя? Если наоборот то извиняй, каждый выбирает в соответствии со своими потребностями. Меня бы твой вариант не устроил. И дело тут не в коммерциолизации , а в умении использоват современные средства коммуникации.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Скажите, а как узнать, есть ли мы в списке на трансляцию? А то 
Kunsang  - не отвечает.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Опа, у меня такой товарищ есть! И что мне ему теперь сказать, что он не член? Мы как это называется ... мелюзговая община . То есть членов штук 10. Один не платил и за ритриты у него денег не было и нет, но анкету мы на него  заполнили и подали, потому что в письме так сказали, всех кого можно зарегистрировать. То есть получается он уже не член? Трансляции он не слушал, собирается или нет - не знаю.  Человек 2 года не работает.  На что кто живет, мне как бы лезть в это не прилично.  Есть еще люди всякие... Как это нам вообще решать, кто может платить, а кто нет? Вот чисто с практической точки зрения?


Чисто практически я бы посидел и подумал - нужно ли мне учение Ринпоче? Если не очень нужно, то и с членством можно не спешить. Тут не в деньгах дело. А если очень нужно - есть наставления о членстве в изложении самого Ринпоче, откуда мы сами и берём информацию, стараясь сделать свою жизнь более осознанной. Человек может обратиться в ближайшую общину и доплатить взносы. Может создать свою общину (10 человек - это реальная община). Может платить взносы с сегодняшнего дня и не оборачиваясь на прошлое. Нет тут никаких шаблонов. Главное, подумать, для чего вам это нужно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Куру, ты ж недавно зачинял про саксовость легкого способа получения учений...

Типо, на коленках не ползал; в грязи не валялся, так террабайты траффика зазря и потратил... Али что то с моим восприятием стало?

А тепереча прямо платежный балланс какой то! Типо, приходи, хозяин татарин, проверяй платежную ведомость. Все учел, ничего не утаил...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Скажите, а как узнать, есть ли мы в списке на трансляцию? А то 
> Kunsang  - не отвечает.


Напишите в Восточный Меригар: http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru/webcast/allowance.html

----------


## Ондрий

> И чем Вас так эти термины менеджмента напугали?


А потому, что Учителя не занимаются менеджментом и не призывают своих учеников занимаьтся бизнесс-процессами, чтобы община продолжала существовать. Не вводят парт-билеты, и не продается членство.

Едиственное, что я слышу от Лам это:



> Вот обязательство, что я вам даю:
> - практикуйте Дхарму (ваши практики, что я вам дал),
> - держите свои обеты в чистоте,
> - практикуйте любовь и сострадание.


ну или что-то в этом роде... 

все... других вариантов нет.

А кто хочет говорить бизнесс-языком чтоб поддерживать дарование дхармы, тот занимается светским бизнессом и сливает доходы в общину. А там за прибавочную стоимость, PR и рекламу никто не вопорсов не задаст, кроме налоговой.

Всем спасибо.. мне все понятно.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И чем Вас так эти термины менеджмента напугали?


*

Ответ Еше Намкая Норбу:
САМАЯ ГЛАВНАЯ ВЕЩЬ, КОТОРУЮ МЫ ПРОДАЕМ - ЭТО ЧЛЕНСТВО.*

... если Вы уже позабыли.

----------


## Ондрий

2 куру-хунг.

Игорь, ты мне зачем все это наговорил? Что ты рассказал? Это ж язык экономики. Ты мне привел примеры, как вы выгодно живете с точки зрения вложения средств. А речь шла совсем о другом, не о "платить/не-платить".

А я вот переплачу за ритрит с Богдо Гегеном, хоть на русс. и издали 2 книжки.
О причинах я указал выше в посте про требования учителя к ученикам.

Ты может не поверишь, но я и больше заплачу, еслиб была такая возможность и это принесло реальную пользу. Опять говорю, не деньги мы считаем в чужом кармане!! 

А мне все опять талдычат - %ты, скидки, дхарма-кредиты... 

Так в европе скоро индульгенциями торговать начнут - принес 100 евро Ламе, очистил карму за 100 лет.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Вот и мы говорим о другом. Так вот Андрей, в результате того что Еше реформирует ДО, и пытаеться описать процессы реформирования на языке бизнеса, и от которого оппонентов просто тошнит. Мы члены ДО имеем (или будем иметь) следующее.
>  Я плачу те самые взносы(300 руб в месяц),  имею следуюшее,
> :- плачу за ретрит С ННР не 9000 руб(как ты за ретрит с Богдо-гегеном), и не 3000 руб, как не члены, или с сокращённым членством-а 1500 руб. Я имею возможность покупать горомное количество литературы своего учителя,(У Богдо-гегена я видел толлько 2 книги изданные у нас, могу ошибаться, звыняйте). Далее я имею возможность слушать учения соего учителя практически ежемесячно. Я могу покупать огромное количество аудио-видео материалов. Я имею возможность доступа к закрытому интернет ресурсу, где будет огромное количество мегабайт Учения, я имею возможность участия ретритах по СМС и янтра-йоге с 50% скидкое(это 3-4 раза в году) экономия ещё 3000-6000 рублей. Ну и кто в более выгодном положении-я или ты?. А если бы у тебя была такая же возможность, как у меня только на месте ННР был бы Богдо-геген, ты бы отказался, платиь взносы.? Типа мне дороже и пользительнее будет отдать 9000 руб за возможность посидеть в 100 метрах и послушат вживую зато, в течении 4-5 дней Учителя? Если наоборот то извиняй, каждый выбирает в соответствии со своими потребностями. Меня бы твой вариант не устроил. И дело тут не в коммерциолизации , а в умении использоват современные средства коммуникации.


Ты не забудь, что в эти деньги входит чуть ли не 100 дней ретрита с Ринпоче в виде трансляций!

----------


## ullu

> ullu, прошу вас более плотно вдумываться в эту якобы "критику"...
> вы упираете на "халяву"... а мы говорим о другом.
> 
> Я за ритрит с Богдо Гегеном отдал 9000р. Меня это напрягло по деньгам, но я знал чего делал... Знаете почему?
> Потому, что организаторы приезда и сам Богдо Геген не писал "мы продаем членство в ученики Богдо Гегена"... вопрос только в коммерциализации, а не в объеме денег. Хотя и это вопрос не последний для россиянина, не все в MSK живут.


По-моему в коммерциализации ничего плохого нет.
Это как с развлечениями - можешь сохранять осознанность - развлекайся сколько душе угодно.
Ну и как с мирской жизнью, можешь живя в миру оставаться йогином - живи, это даже лучше.
Так же и здесь. Можешь , сохраняя чистую мотивацию и не теряя сути , применять бизнес-модель - применяй.  

Помните дзенскую притчу, про мастера, который прекрасно рисовал  и был очень известным и однажды одна тетя решила его унизить и попросила расписать для нее нижнюю юбку . Он запросил за это кучу денег. Она заплатила, он расписал.
Потом он ещё что-то расписывал, какие-то оджеды людям. А потом на эти деньги то ли ступу построил то ли какие-то тексты отпечатал, потмоу что он для этого деньги собирал рисованием . И больше после этого никогда не рисовал.




> Вот об этом и речь...


А в этом вообще непонятно чего плохого.
Когда вы делаете план для сада вы же на бумаге рисуете значки и линии.
И никто же не обвиняет вас в том, что вы изображаете сад схематически, а не сажаете маленькие деревца и кустики на ватмане.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Напишите в Восточный Меригар: http://merigar-east.dzogchen.ru/webcast/allowance.html


Мыло в списке контактов -  contact@dzogchen.ru дает  
"A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:"
Отлуп короче.

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру, ты ж недавно зачинял про саксовость легкого способа получения учений...
> 
> Типо, на коленках не ползал; в грязи не валялся, так террабайты траффика зазря и потратил... Али что то с моим восприятием стало?
> 
> А тепереча прямо платежный балланс какой то! Типо, приходи, хозяин татарин, проверяй платежную ведомость. Все учел, ничего не утаил...


 Дима я уже говорил, что практически перестал понимать о чём ты говоришь(думаю не я один, не веришь организуй опрс:"Кто понимает о чём я говорю"),
твоё словотворчество по моему приобрело такие законченные и совершенные формы, что кроме самого себе уже никому не уловит всё многообразие смысловых ньюансов которые ты вкладываешь в свои сообщения. Может начать стого что б начать изьясняться попроще и пояснее, тогда глядишь и долгожданная Ригпа тебя не обойдёт стороной.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дима я уже говорил, что практически перестал понимать о чём ты говоришь(думаю не я один, не веришь организуй опрс:"Кто понимает о чём я говорю"),
> твоё словотворчество по моему приобрело такие законченные и совершенные формы, что кроме самого себе уже никому не уловит всё многообразие смысловых ньюансов которые ты вкладываешь в свои сообщения. Может начать стого что б начать изьясняться попроще и пояснее, тогда глядишь и долгожданная Ригпа тебя не обойдёт стороной.


Ох, сорри... Это и впрямь Дугаров зачинял. )

Ригпа никого не обойдет стороной. Позже или раньше...

----------


## Ондрий

> По-моему в коммерциализации ничего плохого нет.


Ну это уж дело вкуса, знаете ли...  

Комерциализация Дхармы? Ннда... дожили... и как же вас теперь называть? Коммерсанты от Дхармы?

Не нравится термин?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я плачу те самые взносы(300 руб в месяц), имею следуюшее,
> :- плачу за ретрит С ННР не 9000 руб(как ты за ретрит с Богдо-гегеном), и не 3000 руб, как не члены, или с сокращённым членством-а 1500 руб. Я имею возможность покупать горомное количество литературы своего учителя,(У Богдо-гегена я видел толлько 2 книги изданные у нас, могу ошибаться, звыняйте). Далее я имею возможность слушать учения соего учителя практически ежемесячно. Я могу покупать огромное количество аудио-видео материалов. Я имею возможность доступа к закрытому интернет ресурсу, где будет огромное количество мегабайт Учения, я имею возможность участия ретритах по СМС и янтра-йоге с 50% скидкое(это 3-4 раза в году) экономия ещё 3000-6000 рублей. Ну и кто в более выгодном положении-я или ты?





> Ты не забудь, что в эти деньги входит чуть ли не 100 дней ретрита с Ринпоче в виде трансляций!


Что-то мне напоминает восторженный монолог человека, дорвавшегося в дни "дешевых" распродаж к прилавку того самого "супермаркета", и с упоением рассказывающего, как "дешево" и много ему досталось товаров.  :Smilie:  

Реклама-с - двигатель торговли: людям внушили, что "им надо", что купив два пылесоса, им дадут третий - бесплатно. 

(Только не говорите мне, пожалуйста, вслед, что я неуважительно отношусь к Дхарме (не мои это слова - читайте выше), а то я опять ссылочку на программную речь Еше Норбу приведу)  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А потому, что Учителя не занимаются менеджментом и не призывают своих учеников занимаьтся бизнесс-процессами, чтобы община продолжала существовать. Не вводят парт-билеты, и не продается членство.


Хм. А ещё они управляют государством  :Smilie:  Далай Лама, например.

----------


## Бхусуку

> А потому, что Учителя не занимаются менеджментом и не призывают своих учеников занимаьтся бизнесс-процессами, чтобы община продолжала существовать. Не вводят парт-билеты, и не продается членство.
> 
> Едиственное, что я слышу от Лам это:
> 
> ну или что-то в этом роде... 
> 
> все... других вариантов нет.
> 
> А кто хочет говорить бизнесс-языком чтоб поддерживать дарование дхармы, тот занимается светским бизнессом и сливает доходы в общину. А там за прибавочную стоимость, PR и рекламу никто не вопорсов не задаст, кроме налоговой.
> ...


Любите Вы, батенька, передёргивать. А те учителя и не задумываются об учениках, ничего? Если Вам лично достаточно бумпы на голову и кадак на шею, то мне этого маловато, звиняйте.
Дайте мне конкретный пример, когда Намкай Норбу говорил о важности "прибавочной стоимости, пиара и рекламы"?
"Продажа членства" означает, что есть некое мерило, определяющее заинтересованность человека в получении учения. Деньги - это некий эквивалент этой заинтересованности. Поэтому, для тех, кто не хочет воспринимать учителя, как дойную корову, вопрос "платить или нет 100 руб?", вообще не стоит. Да не вопрос это. 
Что тут непонятного и, главное, крамольного? Приведите свои адекватные случаю термины.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Мыло в списке контактов -  contact@dzogchen.ru дает  
> "A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
> recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:"
> Отлуп короче.


Пишите (звоните) в МДО. http://www.rinchenling.ru/contact.htm

----------


## ullu

> Ну это уж дело вкуса, знаете ли...  
> 
> Комерциализация Дхармы? Ннда... дожили... и как же вас теперь называть? Коммерсанты от Дхармы?
> 
> Не нравится термин?


почему вкуса? Это не дело вкуса, это дело способностей.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хм. А ещё они управляют государством  Далай Лама, например.


Государством управляет индийский президент, правительство и парламент, кто не в курсе...

Также полицейские функции и систему исполнения наказаний обслуживают индийская армия и МВД.

А чем управляет маклеодганджевский Кошаг?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Что-то мне напоминает восторженный монолог человека, дорвавшегося в дни "дешевых" распродаж к прилавку того самого "супермаркета", и с упоением рассказывающего, как "дешево" и много ему досталось товаров.  
> 
> Реклама-с - двигатель торговли: людям внушили, что "им надо", что купив два пылесоса, им дадут третий - бесплатно. 
> 
> (Только не говорите мне, пожалуйста, вслед, что я неуважительно отношусь к Дхарме (не мои это слова - читайте выше), а то я опять ссылочку на программную речь Еше Норбу приведу)


А вот сейчас Вы с кем разговаривали?  :EEK!:   :Confused:  И, главное, что Вы имели ввиду этим сказать?  :Confused:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> Хм. А ещё они управляют государством  Далай Лама, например.


угу... и как глава государства он конечно продает членство в Гелугпе... 5 баллов..
--
На остальное другим ниже по треду отвечать нет смысла, ибо "прости им Господи, они не ведают что творят"...

Все уже очень откровенно сказано и показано. Каждый сделает выводы сам.

----------


## Ондрий

> почему вкуса? Это не дело вкуса, это дело способностей.


Способностей торговать дхармой? Видимо у вас большие таланты... успехов вам в этом я желать не буду  :Wink:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

речь о высших способностях  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Способностей торговать дхармой? Видимо у вас большие таланты... успехов вам в этом я желать не буду


теперь я начинаю понимать Карампу.... :Big Grin:  Впрочем, откуда Вам знать, кто это такой?

----------


## Ондрий

> А чем управляет маклеодганджевский Кошаг?


Не иначе как занимаются продажей членства в дацанах... курируют тыкскыь сврху... откаты принимают, на дальнейшее развитие оных дацанов ибо очень влики они бывают по объемам и кол-вам учеников... а уж "масштабы их деятельености" просто непостижимы!!!

--
2 ДО-представителям

Да да... я это ёрничаю  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> угу... и как глава государства он конечно продает членство в Гелугпе... 5 баллов..


Хм. Я где-то видела. Не помню уж где, расценки на 3х летние ретриты в монастырях.
Я поищу .

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А вот сейчас Вы с кем разговаривали? И, главное, что Вы имели ввиду этим сказать?


Извините, забыл на вас сослаться и вставить Вашу цитатку!  :Smilie:   думал - и так себя с со сотоварищи узнаете!  :Smilie: 

Уже исправил (посмотрите, пожалуйста, наверх).

Насчет же истолкования - что хотел, то и сказал. Напрягитесь чуток сами, чтобы понять смысл.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Извините, забыл на вас сослаться и вставить Вашу цитатку!   думал - и так себя с со сотоварищи узнаете! 
> 
> Уже исправил (посмотрите, пожалуйста, наверх).


да нет, я прекрасно узнал и себя  других в этой цитате. Речь-то о другом.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> речь о высших способностях


думаете у Ринпоче нет таких способностей?

----------


## Ондрий

> Хм. Я где-то видела. Не помню уж где, расценки на 3х летние ретриты в монастырях.
> Я поищу .


Не от той стенки гвоздь.... впрочем если в каких-то дацанах тоже "торгуют дхармой" (дхармой!!! а не койко-местом) я не буду защищать "корпоративную честь"... уж поверьте.

----------


## Ондрий

> теперь я начинаю понимать Карампу....:d Впрочем, откуда Вам знать, кто это такой?


канешно... я ж дурак... я тока ЕСДЛ и знаю - видел на картинке, мы ж в гелугпе все такие.... 

ну ну... договаривайте.. че уж тут...

----------


## куру хунг

> Что-то мне напоминает восторженный монолог человека, дорвавшегося в дни "дешевых" распродаж к прилавку того самого "супермаркета", и с упоением рассказывающего, как "дешево" и много ему досталось товаров.  
> 
> Реклама-с - двигатель торговли: людям внушили, что "им надо", что купив два пылесоса, им дадут третий - бесплатно. 
> 
> (Только не говорите мне, пожалуйста, вслед, что я неуважительно отношусь к Дхарме (не мои это слова - читайте выше), а то я опять ссылочку на программную речь Еше Норбу приведу)


 Выходит следующее, ННР нам выдаёт нагора порсто кошмарные излишки Дхармы"(два пылесоса + один бесплатно, вместо одного), нам стока не нада , а нужно гораздо меньше(один пылесос), И Римпоче пользуясь нашим слабоумием перегружает нас Дхармой, и при этом пользуеться дьявольскими приёмчиками  позамствованными из западного маркетинга, которые ему предоставляет его сын Еше. А Вы гораздо лучше учителя знаете сколько и какой и почём нам нужно Дхармы. Вы кажеться ННР называли своим ваджрным гуру, я ведь не ослышался. вы хоть немного отдаёте отчёт себе что с вами происходит. А Вы ещё не пробовали ему по мылу свои наставления отправлят?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> думаете у Ринпоче нет таких способностей?


Отчего ж мне так думать. Просто когда ullu говорит о способностях, я точно знаю, о каких  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Не от той стенки гвоздь.... впрочем если в каких-то дацанах тоже "торгуют дхармой" (дхармой!!! а не койко-местом) я не буду защищать "корпоративную честь"... уж поверьте.


а как дхармой возможно торговать? он же не материальная.

----------


## PampKin Head

> а как дхармой возможно торговать? он же не материальная.


Можно по безналу.

----------


## ullu

> Отчего ж мне так думать. Просто когда ullu говорит о способностях, я точно знаю, о каких


Хе. Странно было бы если бы я говорила о каких-то других способностях, когда говорю об учителях.

----------


## Ондрий

> Что тут непонятного и, главное, крамольного? Приведите свои адекватные случаю термины.


Увы - не могу.

Потому что вам говорят об одном, а все продолжаете в разрезе "платить/не-платить".

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ННР нам выдаёт нагора порсто кошмарные излишки Дхармы"(два пылесоса + один бесплатно, вместо одного), нам стока не нада , а нужно гораздо меньше(один пылесос), И Римпоче пользуясь нашим слабоумием перегружает нас Дхармой, и при этом пользуеться дьявольскими приёмчиками позамствованными из западного маркетинга, которые ему предоставляет его сын Еше.


ну... рассмешили, дорогой друг! Нет, это ВЫ перегружаете себя пылесосами!  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Можно по безналу.


 :Smilie: 
но что я с этого буду иметь? :Smilie: 

я просто не совсем поняла что shubhar подразумевает под словом Дхарма в данном случае?
Могу трактовать это только в таком виде :
Ринпоче отказывается давать учение тем, кто отказывается платить ему деньги , что бы он на эти деньги мог спокойно и безбедно жить и жрать от пуза. Этот акт купли-продажи Дхармы замаскирован под регулярную уплату взносов в ДО , которые якобы необходимы для развития общины и распространения учения и для развития у учеников сознательного отношения к тому на что мы тратим свое время , здоровье,  деньги и другие благоприятные остоятельства ( что Еше по неосторожности назвал продажей членства, ну, выдал военную тайну ).
Я правильно понимаю?

----------


## Ондрий

Братья и сестры - давайте снизим накал? а?
Вопрос о возможности некоторых формулировок и прочих терминов, а не в наездах друг на друга в этом споре...

(представляю как потирают руки товарищи из АП, читая этот тред  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  )

----------


## Ондрий

> я просто не совсем поняла что shubhar подразумевает под словом Дхарма в данном случае?
> Могу трактовать это только в таком виде :
> Ринпоче отказывается давать учение тем, кто отказывается платить ему деньги , что бы он на эти деньги мог спокойно и безбедно жить и жрать от пуза. Этот акт купли-продажи Дхармы замаскирован под регулярную уплату взносов в ДО , которые якобы необходимы для развития общины и распространения учения и для развития у учеников сознательного отношения к тому на что мы тратим свое время , здоровье,  деньги и другие благоприятные остоятельства ( что Еше по неосторожности назвал продажей членства, ну, выдал военную тайну ).
> Я правильно понимаю?


Нет не правильно...

----------


## куру хунг

> Не от той стенки гвоздь.... впрочем если в каких-то дацанах тоже "торгуют дхармой" (дхармой!!! а не койко-местом) я не буду защищать "корпоративную честь"... уж поверьте.


 Ну-ка, ну-ка, А что Шубхар. Можно этот трэд считать пробным камнем, новой формы общения на БФ-"Горячий трон для традиции"(в данном случае для ДО).
Напомню что я слёзно просил модераторов не закрывать  это тред , как это обычно делаеться под предлогом "разборок между линиями". Хотелось наконец-то попробовать нормально подисскутировать, и дать возможность всем оппонентам и недоброжелателям задать вопросы к ДО, а представителям ДО, поупражняться взвешенно и аргументированно защищать свою позицию. Я искренне рад, получилось замечательно, никто не призывал с администрации БФ с просьбой применит санкции к охальникам, их "единственного правильного учения", как это у нас обычно бывает, никто не кричал в ответ -"Сам дураки" , "Караул нашего ламу тут оскорбляють" и т. д.
Хоть и вопросы задавались не самые приятные, да что там говорить в пылу полемики частенько и ННР косвенно, но негативно оценивался.
Так что, может мастера логики и дебатов и знатоки Мадхьямики из Гелуг перехватят эстафету, и запостят тему в стиле "Горячего трона" с названием к примеру -"Что вы не понимаете и  вам не нравиться В Гелук? Претензии принимаються. Мы рады вашим вопрсам и ответим всем". Аль кишка тонка, и предпочитаем вместо Мадьхямики в ёрничании упражняться? Моть и вытащим пару скелетов из гелугпинских шкафоф.
 Если проблемы с Ершом  будут, поможем, дружно навалимся попросим, думаю не откажет.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Нездоровый энтузиазм какой-то

----------


## Бхусуку

> канешно... я ж дурак... я тока ЕСДЛ и знаю - видел на картинке, мы ж в гелугпе все такие.... 
> 
> ну ну... договаривайте.. че уж тут...


Корампа Сёнам Сенге - это такой известный мастер школы Сакьяпа, который написал книгу, опровергающую учение Цонкапы по всем пунктам Ламрима.

----------


## Ондрий

1. Недоброжелателей я тут особо не увидел. Задавали вопросы. Какой в этом криминал?
2. Тоже выражаю свою признательность отвественным лицам, что они не прикрыли тред.
3. По поводу Гелуг. Да давайте пожалуйста, если вас это удовлетворит. Хочется "отыграться" за вопросы по ДО?  :Wink: . Давайте. Вы и открывайте тему, у вас опыт большой по этой части  :Wink:  

только вот сразу говорю - на "слабо" меня разводить не надо. У вас есть вопросы - задавайте...

(сорри, Игорь, что я к тебе на "вы" - может и не ты откроешь тему, а кто-нить иной  :Smilie:  - я тока поэтому поменял местоимения)

----------


## Ондрий

> Корампа Сёнам Сенге - это такой известный мастер школы Сакьяпа, который написал книгу, опровергающую учение Цонкапы по всем пунктам Ламрима.


и чо?
знаю конечно, что такая книга есть - в чем предметность-то разговора?

"а у вас еще негров убивают?" (С)...

----------


## Бхусуку

> и чо?
> знаю конечно, что такая книга есть - в чем предметность-то разговора?
> 
> "а у вас еще негров убивают?" (С)...


 А в том, что "рождённый ползать - везде пролезет" (с)  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Нет не правильно...


Ну я в общем не сомневалась конечно , что не правильно. Ну тогда в чем выражается торговля Дхармой то?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Ну я в общем не сомневалась конечно , что не правильно. Ну тогда в чем выражается торговля Дхармой то?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Бхусуку

А может, торгуют Дхармой его ученики? Кто именно? Назовите примеры, пожалуйста.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Братья и сестры - давайте снизим накал? а?
> Вопрос о возможности некоторых формулировок и прочих терминов, а не в наездах друг на друга в этом споре...
> 
> (представляю как потирают руки товарищи из АП, читая этот тред    )


Не поняла , чо за наезды на АП?!

----------


## Ондрий

> А в том, что "рождённый ползать - везде пролезет" (с) :d


в огороде бузина.... ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Хм. Я бы сразу заметила, что управление государством и оплату ретритов я лично не считаю скелетами в шкафах. 
И приводила эти примеры что бы показать, что у просветленного человека нет проблем с социумом и социальными вещами.
И что если людям необходимо для практики иметь условия, а для создания условий нужны деньги, то для того что бы откуда то брать деньги, хорошо , а не плохо, иметь четко орагнизованную, надежную стурктуру. 
И регламентированя оплата в монастырях это один из видов такой структуры.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не поняла , чо за наезды на АП?!


нет никаких наездов... вам показалось  :Smilie: 

Я о том, что главный критикующий АП сам в итоге оказался в том же положении.... карма  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> А может, торгуют Дхармой его ученики? Кто именно? Назовите примеры, пожалуйста.


Опосредовано "торговлей членства", имхо... люди то не за "членством идут", а за дхармой... впрочем я не настаиваю - в бизнесс-процессах я мало что смыслю  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> И приводила эти примеры что бы показать, что у просветленного человека нет проблем с социумом и социальными вещами.
> И что если людям необходимо для практики иметь условия, а для создания условий нужны деньги, то для того что бы откуда то брать деньги, хорошо , а не плохо, иметь четко орагнизованную, надежную стурктуру. 
> И регламентированя оплата в монастырях это один из видов такой структуры.


Уллу, ну я ж никогда нигде не спорил, что нужна халява и только халява... все члены различных общин мирян сдают взносы... это обычное дело... давно проехали эту тему. Покупают книги, сдают мат. средства для поддержки издет. деятельности, обеспечения Учителя, и прочего... я разве спорю?


В общем разумеется из ДО вольны считать, что я дурак, что "бизнесс-процессы" это норма.. что корпоративность - это гуд, что айн-цвай-полицай по поводу видео-аудио-материалов для тех кто рядом сидел, что....

я ж не спорю - я только что с дерева - вон даж хвост не отпал еще.... в европах не был... хожу к старым Геше... видел только калмыцкие степи да бурятские сопки.... там скучно! Там никто не раздает партбилеты, не вводят бизнесс-порцессы, и прочий, прости господи, "менеджемент". Тоска одна....

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Интересно, каким боком вся эта дискуссия относится к Дхарме Будды?
И что бы сделали на месте уважаемых дискутантов ЕСДЛ и ННР?

----------


## Бхусуку

Я думаю, что Намкай Норбу сказал бы, что следует практиковать, а не заниматься болтовнёй. Особенно в вещах, в которых не смыслишь... На сим прощаюсь.

----------


## куру хунг

> Интересно, каким боком вся эта дискуссия относится к Дхарме Будды?


Гораздо большим боком это относиться к Дхарме Будды, нежели многомесячные диалоги и монологи о евразийстве одного очень известного в узких кругах евразийца.:d

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> нет никаких наездов... вам показалось 
> 
> Я о том, что главный критикующий АП сам в итоге оказался в том же положении.... карма


Дык это понятно. Правда не скажу, что лично меня это сильно радует.   :Big Grin:   Вот если бы в результате всего этого он бы врубился, то тогда порадовало бы.

----------


## Schwejk

> (представляю как потирают руки товарищи из АП, читая этот тред :) :) :) )


Наоборот, следим с замиранием сердца , как в анекдоте: «АП, берегите ДО – их перебьют, за нас возьмутся».
Мне не весело.
Похоже, что радостно потирают руки именно те, кто не читает этот тред, а пишет.
Причём, больше всего – именно те, кого парафинят.
Ну, нравится некоторым такой формат общения… :(



> Я о том, что главный критикующий АП сам в итоге оказался в том же положении.... карма :)


Да он счастлив, по-моему, быть в такой ситуации (считать моими  проекциями ).
Я так понимаю, на БФ сложилась ситуация, когда народ уже совсем не может обойдись без флейма, тут ведь не важно – если модераторы начнут дрючить за критику ДО, то начнут докапываться до Гелукпы и так по кругу.

Я тут, может, совсем не в струе :) (люди то радуются), но зависело бы от меня – прикрыл бы тему в зародыше, как только начались наезды на ДО и его руководителей.
Нет позитивного результата в итоге, да и нельзя так чего-то построить…

----------


## Ондрий

С чего-то вы взяли что кто-то там радуется или не радуется... опять ваши проекции.
Смайлик ( :Smilie: ) - не всегда есть радость... это просто улыбка. может я не праильно смайлики понимаю? Так разъясните.

Задаются "трудные" вопросы - на них отвечают. 
Отвечают не всегда адекватно.
Обвиняют в наездах, тем что вообще задают такие вопросы. 
Даются обратные примеры как бывает у других - отвергаются.

Да ради бога... какие проблемы то....

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Гораздо большим боком это относиться к Дхарме Будды, нежели многомесячные диалоги и монологи о евразийстве одного очень известного в узких кругах евразийца.:d


В том-то и дело, что евразийство не претендует на прямое отношение к Дхарме. Ты можешь вспомнить ещё споры о Дхарме и не-Дхарме (авраамизме), но это принципиально, учитывая склонность многих неофитов к теософствованию и нью-эйджерству; споры о вегетарианстве (здесь главное не навязывать свою точку зрения) и т. д. 

В данном же случае содержание и тональность разговора никак не соотносится ни с обетами, ни с Дхармой Будды как таковой. Это касается любых межбуддийских разбирательств. Ни одна подобная тема пока что не приводила к каким-либо положительным результатам (ни в умах, ни в делах).

----------


## ullu

> В общем разумеется из ДО вольны считать, что я дурак, что "бизнесс-процессы" это норма.. что корпоративность - это гуд, что айн-цвай-полицай по поводу видео-аудио-материалов для тех кто рядом сидел, что....


бизнесс -процессы и корпоративность это не норма, а необходимость.
а по поводу аудио-видео материалов для тех , кто рядом сидел....
тут как-то споры были , по поводу выкладывания текстов саддхан в интернете.
Аргументы за выкладывание были - а чего такого то? К чему все эти тайны?

Конечно неприятно, когда пинками начинают заставлять проявлять осознанность...
О чем, скажите, думал этот вот "рядом сидящий" целый год и почему не оторвал попу от дивана и не пошел зарабатывать 180 рублей на диск или книжку, если они ему нужны? Это какие-то огромные деньги которые невероятно трудно заработать?
И как он собирается практиковать ежеминутную сознательность, если даже в таком небольшом деле он её не проявляет ?
А если не нужны и просто что бы было...вообще то никто не помнит наверное как это не хорошо получать учение и не практиковать его?




> я ж не спорю - я только что с дерева - вон даж хвост не отпал еще.... в европах не был... хожу к старым Геше... видел только калмыцкие степи да бурятские сопки.... там скучно! Там никто не раздает партбилеты, не вводят бизнесс-порцессы, и прочий, прости господи, "менеджемент". Тоска одна....


ну это у вас уже личная неприязнь к менеджменту

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Думаю, спор и яйца выеденного не стоил. Пусть будут хоть десятки "тадж-махалов". Кому от этого будет хуже? Любые "бизнес-проекты" и системы "членства и взносов" имеют опосредованное отношение к распространению Дхармы, но не к конечной реализации. Последняя возможна и в "тадж-махалах", и в пещерах, и в квартирах, и в ДО, и в КК, и в Дзэн, и в Гелуг, и в Тхераваде и т. д. (в любой аутентичной буддийской традиции посредством различных методологий, а сопутствующие условия таковыми и останутся). Любой менеджмент (как и любой антименеджмент) являются этими сопутствующими условиями, работающими в конкретных ситуациях для конкретных индивидуумов. Любой спор об этих условиях абсурден и неадекватен, так как возводит их в абсолют, подменяя и затмевая суть.

----------


## куру хунг

> От оно оказываеться где собака порылась . Типо обиделся.  Теперь понятно 
> как у нас на Руси появляються самостийные мегавнесектарные йогины-хохмачи. Спасибо Аня . Ну что ж кажись он допёк всю веб-тусовку от ДО. Надо кликнуть клич  среди дзогченоидов, и кто знает аглицкий написать ужо петицию Римпоче, с просьбой исправить ужасную историческую несправедливость, и восстановить справедливость, пусть восстановит ему членство и отдаст ему причитающуюся часть Ригпы, а то уж исстонался совсем здесь о недополученном.


 Пампкин, брат, за эти слова  приношу извинения, в пылу полемики, наверно несколько утратил контроль. Извени ещё раз.

----------


## woltang

Самое интересное в том, что всё эти разговоры это суета сует и ловля ветра....  :Smilie: 


    время всех рассудит.    развеет наш прах ветер.
  Будет всё только так как должно быть. Ни прибавить ни убавить.  :Smilie: 

 ЗЫ. НАш Мастер говорит :Когда змея пьёт воду - вода становится ядом. когда корова пьёт воду - вода становится молоком. 
 Если ты привязан к неведению - ты создаешь жизнь и смерть. 
 Если ты держишь  ум чистым - ты становишься   Буддой.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> ЗЫ. НАш Мастер говорит :Когда змея пьёт воду - вода становится ядом. когда корова пьёт воду - вода становится молоком.


Что , правда ???   :EEK!:   Не, аллегория, конечно, поэтична, но...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> бизнесс -процессы и корпоративность это не норма, а необходимость.
> .....
> .....
> ну это у вас уже личная неприязнь к менеджменту


Именно так.


Я в силу своей нерадивости искренне считаю, что понятия "Будда", "Гуру", "Дхарма" и "ее практика" категорически не могут позитивно сочетаться в одном смысловом контексте с терминами "бренд", "торговля", "пЕар", "бизнесс-процессы", "менеджмент" и прочее. 
 - это же так просто понять.

2 Михаил -  уж "Тадж-Махалы", это просто следствие вышеупомянутого сочетания и не есть причина моих *вопросов*.  :Wink:  В Гелуг тоже большие красивые дацаны - суть не в этом была совершенно.

Все остальные претензии ко мне - как к возмутителю спокойствия и парафиньщику (не знаю, что это - видимо что-то плохое) пусть остаются как есть - мне все равно.

Что мне не все равно:
Игений, и у всех членов ДО, за то, что писал тут свои мессаги и этим расстроил орь, у тебя лично прошу извинмногих.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Товарищи, мои запросы по тем адресам, что мне дали остаются без ответа. Я понимаю, что им сейчас не до наших проблем - хватает своих разборок. Но все таки... Я тут подорвала людей - раз сказали что это важно, они зарегистрировались, заплатили, некоторые особо вдохновленные просто жаждут трансляций, а нам, простите, фига ?! Я понимаю, карма, переходный период, все такое,  но, честно говоря, руки опускаются. 
Может кто-то может узнать, нам таки трансляций и не будет? Если нет, то так и скажите, когда все устаканится, все попокупаем и наладим, разберемся со своими проблемами - приходите.  Мы - Краснодар. Город.  А Псебай это  вообще не Краснодар, как ошибочно в прошлый раз подумали некоторые.

А то получается все бонусы, так славно, расписаные Куру Хунгом до нас лично не доходят, оседая в общинах поближе к центрам.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил -  уж "Тадж-Махалы", это просто следствие вышеупомянутого сочетания и не есть причина моих *вопросов*.  В Гелуг тоже большие красивые дацаны - суть не в этом была совершенно.


Да я понимаю. :Smilie:   Просто когда речь заходит о различных евробуддийских инновациях (содержательных либо формальных), то споров на БФ, как правило, не избежать. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

> Да я понимаю.  Просто когда речь заходит о различных евробуддийских инновациях (содержательных либо формальных), то споров на БФ, как правило, не избежать.


Да - споров не избежать и это грустно.

Вот эти инновации очень меня не радуют. Внесение современной экономической парадигмы в буддизм - это называется выпустить _джина из бутылки_. Я конечно понимаю, что переопредление терминологии, описывающей процессы которые УЖЕ происходят и имеют более старые названия, казалось бы не несет никаких проблем. Но это только кажется...

Сделаем еще один шаг. Это очень логичный будет шаг в свете всего вышеописанного. Назовем приход Падмасамбхавы в Тибет - консалтинговыми исследованиями по заказу царя и последующим участием в ликвидационной коммисии по вопросам реструктуризации холдинга местных духов и бона. А Атиша - кризисный управляющий и аудитор в одном лице, приглашенный для восстановления предприятия Тибетский Буддизм & Co. Подношения Ламе - воздмездное оказание услуг. Или это будет взятка, если Лама не выдал потом чек.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хм. Я бы сразу заметила, что управление государством и оплату ретритов я лично не считаю скелетами в шкафах. 
> И приводила эти примеры что бы показать, что у просветленного человека нет проблем с социумом и социальными вещами.
> И что если людям необходимо для практики иметь условия, а для создания условий нужны деньги, то для того что бы откуда то брать деньги, хорошо , а не плохо, иметь четко орагнизованную, надежную стурктуру. 
> И регламентированя оплата в монастырях это один из видов такой структуры.


А вот Шакьямуни что-то отказался стать главой государства (хотя все темы были за это).

----------


## Yuki

> Сделаем еще один шаг. Это очень логичный будет шаг в свете всего вышеописанного. Назовем приход Падмасамбхавы в Тибет - консалтинговыми исследованиями по заказу царя и последующим участием в ликвидационной коммисии по вопросам реструктуризации холдинга местных духов и бона. А Атиша - кризисный управляющий и аудитор в одном лице, приглашенный для восстановления предприятия Тибетский Буддизм & Co. Подношения Ламе - воздмездное оказание услуг. Или это будет взятка, если Лама не выдал потом чек.


Но это всего лишь термины. Язык, как и другие вещи, со временем эволюционирует. Почитайте какой-нибудь древнеславянский. Да, практически, это другой язык. И, вполне возможно, современники Пушкина (а это всего-то навсего 200 лет назад) с ужасом слышали бы нашу современную речь. 
"...и молодежь сейчас совсем не та" :Smilie: 
 и еще "раньше было лучше" :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

Друзья, зачем портить позитивный настрой желающим посетить данный ритрит? 
Членские взносы дело добровольное не хочешь или сомневаешься, не плати.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> Друзья, зачем портить позитивный настрой желающим посетить данный ритрит? 
> Членские взносы дело добровольное не хочешь или сомневаешься, не плати.


Погаси кредиторскую задолженность и езжай спокойно!

Скоро будет тема про дресс код на ретрите, корпоративный дух и сотрудничество.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вот эти инновации очень меня не радуют. Внесение современной экономической парадигмы в буддизм - это называется выпустить _джина из бутылки_. Я конечно понимаю, что переопредление терминологии, описывающей процессы которые УЖЕ происходят и имеют более старые названия, казалось бы не несет никаких проблем. Но это только кажется...
> ...


Без "современной экономической парадигмы" в современном обществе, да ещё в эпоху глобализации, существовать невозможно. Если ты работаешь с деньгами, то будь добр вести им учёт и платить с них налог. Тем более, если твоя организация действует в разных странах.

В учении Дзогчен говорится - действуйте по обстоятельствам. Обстоятельства меняются, должны меняться и наши действия. Это относится и к смене мировой системы в целом.

К тому же, Учение Дзогчен/Ати-йоги - это не путь отречения, в котором мы отрекаемся от всего мирского, в том числе, и от "экономических отношений". В этом учении говорится - "оставьте всё как есть". Проявляя осознанность, можно заниматься чем угодно. В том числе и бизнесом, а без этого в современном обществе существовать не получится -  см. выше.

PS. А вообще... - ДО - организация, непосредственно созданная общепризнанным учителем. И руководимая им же! Если у кого-то нет доверия к ДО, значит нет и доверия к учителю. В случае, неучеников ННР в этом ничего удивительного нет. А вот если такое мнение у тех, кто считает себя учеником ННР - ...

----------


## Echo

> Я в силу своей нерадивости искренне считаю, что понятия "Будда", "Гуру", "Дхарма" и "ее практика" категорически не могут позитивно сочетаться в одном смысловом контексте с терминами "бренд", "торговля", "пЕар", "бизнесс-процессы", "менеджмент" и прочее.


Как же Вы в миру то находитесь? На работу ходите, семью заводите (завели)? Как оно у Вас сочетается то?

----------


## PampKin Head

Аки лотос в грязи находимся...




> PS. А вообще... - ДО - организация, непосредственно созданная общепризнанным учителем. И руководимая им же! Если у кого-то нет доверия к ДО, значит нет и доверия к учителю. В случае, неучеников ННР в этом ничего удивительного нет. А вот если такое мнение у тех, кто считает себя учеником ННР - ..


А кто не принимает Символ Веры и не благоговеет перед святостью Папы, тому - анафема. )

Что то мне это напоминает анектот про Петьку, Василия Ивановича и занятия логикой...

P.S. Вы не поверите, но в моей голове и КК умещается в картинку мира. А вот бизнес-процессы как то не очень.

P.S.S. Тем более, что Ринпоче далеко от тибетцев не ушел... У всех семья рулит. Что в монастырях, что.... Везде семейственность и клановость. 
Мне этот феномен тибетской культуры очень интересен был когда то. Хотя в данном случае может быть все по-другому?

Сорри, если оскорбляю религиозные чувства верующих.

----------


## Ондрий

> Как же Вы в миру то находитесь? На работу ходите, семью заводите (завели)? Как оно у Вас сочетается то?


О как!... уже началось... а я то грешный думал, что это просто переопределение терминов... а оно уже... внедрилось и позиционировалось в таргет группах.

Бессметрный Классик это определяет как *вытесняющий вау-эффект*.  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> Скоро будет тема про ......, корпоративный дух и сотрудничество.


 Ну и что ,считаешь что если зто (корпоративный дух и сотрудничество), обозначит словосочетанием ваджрные отношения, в реальности что-то сразу чудесным образом  измениться? :Smilie:  Не следствие ли эти все несогласки, всего лишь банальной привязанности к словам?

----------


## Echo

> Аки лотос в грязи находимся...


Насколько я понимаю эту метафору в первоисточнике, она как раз и указывает на то, что и то, что мы считаем грязью, может быть ценным.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Скоро будет тема про дресс код на ретрите, корпоративный дух и сотрудничество.


Особенно хорошо "сотрудничество" выглядело на последнем крымском ретрите ННР. Толпа, пропускаемая через узко-приоткрытый проход в решетчатом заборе на спортплощадку, внезапно рванула так ("а вдруг не попадем поближе!") , что одну девушку просто сшибли с ног в курортно-разгоряченной массе, остальных на входе (тех, кто поменьше и послабее) сдавили так, что раздались негодующие вопли охраны: "Осторожнее, это же ВАШИ ВАДЖРНЫЕ БРАТЬЯ!"

 ... Если бы вы знали, какой в ответ донесся откровенный мясной гогот "от ваджрных братьев"!  

Гогот от тех самых "братьев", одетых, в большинстве своем, в майки с изображением "А", "Дзогчен-община", уплативших, как я полагаю, все взносы - т.е. обычных, добропорядочных дзогченпа - таких, каким их и хочет видеть командование!

Не десять и не двадцать человек было тому свидетелями! Не в том ли смехе был скрыт тот самый "корпоративный" сермяжный дух?

------
Впрочем, я тут немножко поднялся выше по теме, прочитал и ВСЁ понял, это именно тот случай:




> Конечно неприятно, когда пинками начинают заставлять проявлять осознанность...

----------


## Echo

> Бессметрный Классик это определяет как вытесняющий вау-эффект.


Вы можете, вместе с "классиком" называть это как угодно. Но я это задавал как вопрос.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> К тому же, Учение Дзогчен/Ати-йоги - это не путь отречения, в котором мы отрекаемся от всего мирского, в том числе, и от "экономических отношений".


С удивлением отмечаю в который раз, что люди не понимают принципа отречения.

Поразительно!

 :EEK!:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы можете, вместе с "классиком" называть это как угодно. Но я это задавал как вопрос.


Я вам уже ответил термином классика. Ок. расскажу по другому.
Замечательно все сочетается, если не сочетать несочетаемые вещи.
Сеьмя-семьей, работа-работой, практика-практикой.

И не надо клонить меня к теме, что практика делается везде и всегда - я совсем о другом. Об экономике.

Я вас понял, нужно конечно считаться с современными экономическими реалиями. Ну чтож -  так и будем считать Гуру Ринпоче сотрудником консалтинговой компании Ургьен с юр. адресом Гора Медная, оф. №0.

А про акционерное общество вы подумайте - подкинье идею организаторам на будущем ритрите.  :Wink: 

---
Хау. Я все сказал.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Сорри, если оскорбляю религиозные чувства верующих.


Мне всё равно - это не моя проблема...  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Товарищи, мои запросы по тем адресам, что мне дали остаются без ответа. Я понимаю, что им сейчас не до наших проблем - хватает своих разборок. Но все таки... Я тут подорвала людей - раз сказали что это важно, они зарегистрировались, заплатили, некоторые особо вдохновленные просто жаждут трансляций, а нам, простите, фига ?! Я понимаю, карма, переходный период, все такое,  но, честно говоря, руки опускаются. 
> Может кто-то может узнать, нам таки трансляций и не будет? Если нет, то так и скажите, когда все устаканится, все попокупаем и наладим, разберемся со своими проблемами - приходите.  Мы - Краснодар. Город.  А Псебай это  вообще не Краснодар, как ошибочно в прошлый раз подумали некоторые.
> 
> А то получается все бонусы, так славно, расписаные Куру Хунгом до нас лично не доходят, оседая в общинах поближе к центрам.


Пишите Берхину. Он у них главный и обязан эти проблемы решать. И приложите карту Краснодарского края. И расстояние от Псебая до Краснодара.

----------


## куру хунг

Вот ещё кстати что в голову пришло. Не может такого быть , что бы в аппарате ЕСДЛ, не было подразделения занимающегося менеджментом, маркетингом и регулировкой финансовых потоков. Так как его деятельность то же достаточно многообразна и насыщенна, и большая часть проходит на Западе, хотя Индия то же Запад если разобраться. И всем этим хозяйством кому-то , то же надо заниматься, и лучше что бы это делалось эффективно, и гармонично взаимодействовало с нынешними реалиями. По другому просто невозможно. Просто в гелук наверное считаеться об этом совершенно нет нужды сообщать рядовым последователя. И это тоже позиция.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ps. А вообще... - ДО - организация, непосредственно созданная общепризнанным учителем. И руководимая им же! Если у кого-то нет доверия к ДО, значит нет и доверия к учителю. В случае, неучеников ННР в этом ничего удивительного нет. А вот если такое мнение у тех, кто считает себя учеником ННР - ...


Авторитетные ламы - и то насколько редко позволяют себе высказывания по поводу других. Мол, не моё дело, у меня есть своя практика и самая...
Лично мне искренне жаль людей считающих себя святее папы римского и готовых поучить чистой дхарме любого ламу. Надо же суметь провести столько лет читая книги, слушая слова, так ничего и не поняв..

----------


## ullu

> Впрочем, я тут немножко поднялся выше по теме, прочитал и ВСЁ понял, это именно тот случай:


Перевернуть все с ног на голову дело не новое.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Слушайте, может кто нибудь знает, нам помогут с трансляциями или нет? А то я зверею медленно и непреклонно ...  И если нам не дадут я громко и публично буду сжигать свой парт билет ! А тут сколько гадостей понапишу... все ваши разборки эти просто отдохнут!   %Г

----------


## Echo

> Я вас понял, нужно конечно считаться с современными экономическими реалиями. Ну чтож - так и будем считать Гуру Ринпоче сотрудником консалтинговой компании Ургьен с юр. адресом Гора Медная, оф. №0.


"...- Ты! - сказал он. - Вас в школе не учили, что детям у качелей и
песочниц делать нечего?

Мальчик подумал.

 - Учили, - сказал он.
 - Так чего ж ты? А если б мы, взрослые, стали бы к вам на помойки лазить?
*- В сущности, - сказал мальчик, - ничего бы не изменилось.*" (с) тот же классик.



> А про акционерное общество вы подумайте - подкинье идею организаторам на будущем ритрите.


На ретрите в дубках Игорь Берхин рассказывал, что письма с советами о том как надо делать приходят пачками. Хлебом народ не корми дай посоветовать.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Просто в гелук наверное считаеться об этом совершенно нет нужды сообщать рядовым последователя. И это тоже позиция.


По-моему, это разные вопросы. Разного рода общественная деятельность ЕСДЛ и Правительства в изгнании, и Дхарма.

----------


## Ондрий

Игорь, вот скажи мне - ты понимаешь разницу между "управлением деньгами" и терминами "бренд, маркетинг" как средства привлечения НОВЫХ и БОЛЬШИХ денег?

Конечно в дацанах занимаются управлением пожертвований. Тут я об очень тонкой грани между "разводом" на бабки и чистым мотивированием таргет групп.

А также о позиции лошади относительно телеги.

Zodpa Tharchin  верно сказал - это *разные* вопросы. Правительство/налоги и духовная деятельность. Еслиб ЕСДЛ был бы *заинтересован* в порождении *новых* буддистов - он бы видать тоже ввел бы маркетинговые ходы. Однако всем известно как занимается "анти-рекламой" буддизма в странах запада, говоря, что христианам лучше остаться христианами. Зачем же он подрубает на корню новою экономическую политику (НЭП) тибетцев?! Диверсия какая то....

2 Sam 



> Надо же суметь провести столько лет читая книги, слушая слова, так ничего и не поняв..


Согласен - я никогда этого не пойму, как можно умудрится проводить пЕар-компании по продвижению на западе бренда "тиб. буддизм". Великие нужны способности, однако.

----------


## PampKin Head

Петровна... Вот пройдет реорганизация и все тебе будет!




> По-моему, это разные вопросы. Разного рода общественная деятельность ЕСДЛ и Правительства в изгнании, и Дхарма.


А кем это правительство управляет?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Я честно предупреждаю, нам лучше сразу все дать! Иначе мы начнем есть грибы и кактусы и на вас падет за это страшное проклятие !

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> На ретрите в дубках Игорь Берхин рассказывал, что письма с советами о том как надо делать приходят пачками. Хлебом народ не корми дай посоветовать.


Не, ну правильно, ведь ДО ведь очевидно не врубается!  :Smilie: 
Как дела вести, а главное по поводу своего морального облика. Их надо воспитать и направить!
При том, что эти горе-советчики обычно в социуме и в общении успехами не блещут. Не умеешь сам - научи другого  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я честно предупреждаю, нам лучше сразу все дать! Иначе мы начнем есть грибы и кактусы и на вас падет за это страшное проклятие !



Неужто и трупы начнете есть?! Держите ее семеро Пема Бенз!!!

----------


## Echo

shubhar
В чем состоит "развод на бабки" в ДО?
Вы же вроде, в ответе Ullu отреклись от такого понимания вопроса?

----------


## Ондрий

О! Еще идея!

Надо вам в ДО провести ребрендинг!!!!
Очень модная нынче штука - клиентов увеличиват просто на глазах  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Неужто и мясо начнете есть?! Держите ее семеро!!!


Мясо едят отдельные наши члены. А я мясо не люблю и не хочу. Вот пейот и сан-пэдро у меня уже почти выросли до поедательного размера, это гораздо интереснее, чем дурацкая колбаса.

----------


## Ондрий

> shubhar
> В чем состоит "развод на бабки" в ДО?
> Вы же вроде, в ответе Ullu отреклись от такого понимания вопроса?


Суть в приминении терминов "маркетинг",  "менеджмент", "бренд", "торговля". Их применяют в вопросах привлечения новых клиентов. Понимаете что я имею ввиду под словом "развод"? Это фактически миссионерство с использованием современных финансовых механизмов\рычагов.

Учитель не может быть заинтересован в увеличении кол-ва своих учеников. Потому и не применяют классики современных механизмов экономики в делах *распространения* дхармы, а не самой жизнедеятельности организации.

Игорь зря все смешал в кучу. Тут надо расщеплять в разные стороны эти моменты.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мясо едят отдельные наши члены. А я мясо не люблю и не хочу. Вот пейот и сан-пэдро у меня уже почти выросли до поедательного размера, это гораздо интереснее, чем дурацкая колбаса.



Да она - *ведьма*!!! Срочно отправить в поход, на перевалы!!! С принудительным кормлением колбасой "Остаткинская" (буддийский ребрендинг)...

----------


## куру хунг

Друзья учавствующии в этих дебатах, могу поздравить. По количеству сообщений в теме(333), мы неуклонно прилижаемся к лидеру гонки-теме о мясоедстве(380 с чем-то сообщений, но это за много месяцев там накопилось), а мы за 2 дня наговорили.. Меня это особенно не может не радовать.

----------


## Ондрий

Вытесняющий импульс подавляет и вытесняет из сознания человека все психические процессы, которые могут помешать полному отождествлению с клеткой орануса. Он возникает, когда в психическом раздражителе отсутствуют орально-анальные составляющие. Вытесняющий импульс - это глушилка-jammer, который забивает передачу нежелательной радиостанции, генерируя интенсивные помехи. Его действие великолепно выражено в пословицах "Money talks, bullshit walks" ["Деньги говорят, пустой базар отдыхает" (англ.)] и "If you are so clever show me your money" ["Если ты такой умный, покажи мне свои денежки" (англ.)]. Без этого воздействия оранус не мог бы заставить людей выполнять роль своих клеток. Под действием вытесняющего импульса, блокирующего все тонкие психические процессы, не связанные прямо с движением денег, мир начинает восприниматься исключительно как воплощение орануса. Это приводит к устрашающему результату. Вот как описал свои видения один брокер с Лондонской биржи недвижимости: "Мир - это место, где бизнес встречает деньги".

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Друзья учавствующии в этих дебатах, могу поздравить. По количеству сообщений в теме(333), мы неуклонно прилижаемся к лидеру гонки-теме о мясоедстве(380 с чем-то сообщений). Меня это особенно не может не радовать.


А еще у тех кто ест мясо воняет изо рта!  Но это, конечно, на благо всех существ и настоящие дакини без двойственности уж конечно не обратят на это внимание!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> А еще у тех кто ест мясо воняет изо рта!  Но это, конечно, на благо всех существ и настоящие дакини без двойственности уж конечно не обратят на это внимание!


А у вегетаринцев - из секретного места!!! ))) Но они выдают этот запах за небесные ароматы!!!

P.S. Практик Ати интегрирует все и расслабляется...

----------


## Ондрий

> Друзья учавствующии в этих дебатах, могу поздравить. По количеству сообщений в теме(333), мы неуклонно прилижаемся к лидеру гонки-теме о мясоедстве(380 с чем-то сообщений, но это за много месяцев там накопилось), а мы за 2 дня наговорили.. Меня это особенно не может не радовать.


Дык я ж для вас стараюсь - какая реклама!!! Сколько просмотров! А вы ругаться  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

А говорите, что НЭП-маны... Это был тонкий рекламный трюк!!... Эээх... всё .... меня раскусили  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Суть в приминении терминов "маркетинг", "менеджмент", "бренд", "торговля". Их применяют в вопросах привлечения новых клиентов. Понимаете что я имею ввиду под словом "развод"? Это фактически миссионерство с использованием современных финансовых механизмов\рычагов.


И чего в этом плохого?
А четыре благородные, чем не пиар слоганы?



> Учитель не может быть заинтересован в увеличении кол-ва своих учеников.


Почему?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Особенно хорошо "сотрудничество" выглядело на последнем крымском ретрите ННР. Толпа, пропускаемая через узко-приоткрытый проход в решетчатом заборе на спортплощадку, внезапно рванула так ("а вдруг не попадем поближе!") , что одну девушку просто сшибли с ног в курортно-разгоряченной массе, остальных на входе (тех, кто поменьше и послабее) сдавили так, что раздались негодующие вопли охраны: "Осторожнее, это же ВАШИ ВАДЖРНЫЕ БРАТЬЯ!"
> 
>  ... Если бы вы знали, какой в ответ донесся откровенный мясной гогот "от ваджрных братьев"!  
> 
> Гогот от тех самых "братьев", одетых, в большинстве своем, в майки с изображением "А", "Дзогчен-община", уплативших, как я полагаю, все взносы - т.е. обычных, добропорядочных дзогченпа - таких, каким их и хочет видеть командование!
> 
> Не десять и не двадцать человек было тому свидетелями! Не в том ли смехе был скрыт тот самый "корпоративный" сермяжный дух?
> 
> ------
> Впрочем, я тут немножко поднялся выше по теме, прочитал и ВСЁ понял, это именно тот случай:


Чем сансара в ДО отличается от сансары в другом месте? А кто Вам лично мешает быть непохожим на этих людей?  Или?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А кем это правительство управляет?


Тибетцами, очевидно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Надоть трафф в супермаркете аудио продавть в соответствии с членскими планами...

Анлим всех погубит!!!




> Сообщение от PampKin Head
> А кем это правительство управляет?
> 
> Тибетцами, очевидно.


Тибетцами в Тибете управляет китайское правительство. В Индии управляет индийское.

----------


## Ондрий

> И чего в этом плохого?
> А четыре благородные, чем не пиар слоганы?


пиар имеет целью выгоду... какая выгода была у криэйтора этих слоганов?



> Почему?


потому  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> С удивлением отмечаю в который раз, что люди не понимают принципа отречения.
> 
> Поразительно!


Вы не понимаете СВОЕГО понимания сказанного.
А я ещё не говорил о своём понимании принципа отречения.  :Smilie: 
и говорил только применительно к обсуждаемой проблеме. Не нужно обобщать.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я вас понял, нужно конечно считаться с современными экономическими реалиями. Ну чтож -  так и будем считать Гуру Ринпоче сотрудником консалтинговой компании Ургьен с юр. адресом Гора Медная, оф. №0.
> ...


А зачем так считать?  :Smilie: 
Гуру Ринпоче жил в своё время и выполнял свои задачи...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Суть в приминении терминов "маркетинг",  "менеджмент", "бренд", "торговля". Их применяют в вопросах привлечения новых клиентов. Понимаете что я имею ввиду под словом "развод"? Это фактически миссионерство с использованием современных финансовых механизмов\рычагов.
> 
> Учитель не может быть заинтересован в увеличении кол-ва своих учеников. Потому и не применяют классики современных механизмов экономики в делах *распространения* дхармы, а не самой жизнедеятельности организации.
> 
> Игорь зря все смешал в кучу. Тут надо расщеплять в разные стороны эти моменты.


Я ни разу не слышал от Ринпоче призывов о привлечении новых челенов. Зато сколько угодно раз неудовольство людьми, склонными к миссионерству. 
Более того, Ринпоче озабочен тем, что делать с людьми, новичками, которые уже пришли в учение. А не с привлечением новых учеников. Разница, надеюсь, понятна?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А у вегетаринцев - из секретного места!!!


А ты нюхал?!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Надоть трафф в супермаркете аудио продавть в соответствии с членскими планами...
> 
> Анлим всех погубит!!!!


Тепун тебе на язык!!!  :Smilie:  Уже щазз прищючивают за неавторизванное прокручивание музыки в общественном месте, без отката владельцу муз. компании.

----------


## Echo

> пиар имеет целью выгоду... какая выгода была у криэйтора этих слоганов?


Бодхичитта у него была, а не выгода..
Об том и речь, если бы ДО просто зарабатывала деньги на непонятно что, я бы первый с Вами согласился.



> потому


Ваши ответы все содержательнее...

----------


## Грег

> Вот ещё кстати что в голову пришло. Не может такого быть , что бы в аппарате ЕСДЛ, не было подразделения занимающегося менеджментом, маркетингом и регулировкой финансовых потоков. Так как его деятельность то же достаточно многообразна и насыщенна, и большая часть проходит на Западе, хотя Индия то же Запад если разобраться. И всем этим хозяйством кому-то , то же надо заниматься, и лучше что бы это делалось эффективно, и гармонично взаимодействовало с нынешними реалиями. По другому просто невозможно. Просто в гелук наверное считаеться об этом совершенно нет нужды сообщать рядовым последователя. И это тоже позиция.


Неееееее... в Гелуг такого быть не может!!! :d :d

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> 2 Sam 
> Согласен - я никогда этого не пойму, как можно умудрится проводить пЕар-компании по продвижению на западе бренда "тиб. буддизм". Великие нужны способности, однако.


А кто проводит пеар то? Назовите мне эти имена!
У вас лёгкий галлюциноз?

Простая как валенок мысль: если хочешь, чтобы где-то было собираться и заниматься - нужно строить помещения. Если хочешь, чтобы была эффективная система обучения - нужно печатать книги, нужно организовать эти курсы, семинары и тп. Всё это требует денег, деньги требуют учёта. Люди занимающиеся нуждаются в организации - вон, посмотрите на вопли Екатерины Петровны! Ей не хватает организации!  :Smilie: 

Прошедшие сколько-то там десятков уже наверное лет, как ННР даёт учение, показали, что шалтай-болтайный подход, особенно у нас в Рассее, это мы сами можем проследить, приводит только к разрухе и ссорам. Следовательно нужно применить метод управления всей этой деятельностью, который зарекомендовал себя как эффективный. Главная цель - эффективность: чтобы деятельность общины была эффективной, а не провальной. Чтобы материальная и внутри-коммуникативная основа не разваливалась, а работала и после того, как ННР перестанет связывать это своей личной деятельностью. ННР считает, что учение, которое он передаёт ВАЖНЕЕ чем его личная деятельность и ДОЛЖНО оставаться доступным и после того как он нас однажды покинет. Для этого нужно создать крепкую материальную и коммуникативную базу. Это что, трудная для понимания мысль???

Еши, рассчитывая, что его письма читают РАЗУМНЫЕ люди, а не роботы, которых замыкает на знакомые слова, говорит о том, что современная западная бизнес-практика показала себя как эффективная для того, чтобы на её основе построить модель самоподдерживающей организации. (И ННР его в этом поддержал между прочим!)
Но вопрос НЕ В ДЕНЬГАХ, а в организации потоков. Очевидно любому ребёнку, что ДХАРМА не предмет продажи. Но самоподдерживающая система, получая от людей материальный ресурс, ДОЛЖНА и что-то отдавать материальное. Так будет понятнее для самих людей. Поток должен быть входной и выходной. Следовательно, что мы можем отдавать, задается вопросом к читателю Еши? Давайте мы будем отдавать членство, которое включает в себя принадлежность к конкретной орагизации, что есть моральный бонус, и конкретные блага: более широкий и удобный доступ к информации, поощряющие цены на медиа и мероприятия, последовательная открытая система обучения, и тп. Это удобно и приятно всем: организация имеет СФОРМИРОВАННЫЕ и ПОНЯТНЫЕ пути получения ресурсов, направленных на реализацию её основной цели - сохранение учения и предоставление обучения всем желающим. Люди имеют СФОРМИРОВАННЫЕ И ПОНЯТНЫЕ способы эту деятельность ораганизации проспонсировать. Членство это точка коммуникации организации с её целями и людей с их интересами. Всё! Больше никакого дополнительного смысла в применении бизнес-терминологии никем, кроме заклиненных роботов, не вкладывается.

Тут нечего раздувать. Не надо руки заламывать, нет никакой причины, кроме ваших собственных омрачений. Еши написал простой и понятный разумным людям план. А я его тут как идиот пересказываю, заняться мне нечем  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Я ни разу не слышал от Ринпоче призывов о привлечении новых челенов. Зато сколько угодно раз неудовольство людьми, склонными к миссионерству. 
> Более того, Ринпоче озабочен тем, что делать с людьми, новичками, которые уже пришли в учение. А не с привлечением новых учеников. Разница, надеюсь, понятна?


Непонятна... Зачем тогда "торговать членством"?
Торговля как известно без рекламы не движется, ну тут мне и рассказали про "продвижение бренда"... 

Все Ок... продвигайте... я не против  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А у вегетаринцев - из секретного места!!! ))) Но они выдают этот запах за небесные ароматы!!!
> 
> P.S. Практик Ати интегрирует все и расслабляется...



Вегитарианцы воняют меньше полюбому.   :Cool:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вы не понимаете своего понимания сказанного.


Искренне рад, если ошибаюсь.

----------


## Грег

> По-моему, это разные вопросы. Разного рода общественная деятельность ЕСДЛ и Правительства в изгнании, и Дхарма.


Так почему же в этой теме объединяют бизнес-проекты и Дхарму???  :EEK!:  
Двойные стандарты? Или отсутствие чёткого понимания???

----------


## Бхусуку

> Слушайте, может кто нибудь знает, нам помогут с трансляциями или нет? А то я зверею медленно и непреклонно ...  И если нам не дадут я громко и публично буду сжигать свой парт билет ! А тут сколько гадостей понапишу... все ваши разборки эти просто отдохнут!   %Г


Я выше ответил Вам на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Непонятна... Зачем тогда "торговать членством"?
> Торговля как известно без рекламы не движется, ну тут мне и рассказали про "продвижение бренда"... 
> 
> Все Ок... продвигайте... я не против


Вы только что подтвердили то, что Вы попросту не понимаете, о чём идёт речь. О чём Вы спорите? Что Вы хотите вынести в результате спора?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я выше ответил Вам на Ваш вопрос.


Мне, право, товарища Берхина беспокоить неудобно, он щаз чего то там тем более переводит. И потом он итак тут прочитает.

----------


## куру хунг

> Суть в приминении терминов "маркетинг",  "менеджмент", "бренд", "торговля". Их применяют в вопросах привлечения новых клиентов. .


 Ох и поднаторел ты Андрей в исскустве подмены понятий.Только это чревато тем что себя так же, сильнее и сильнее запутываешь.
 Тарминым" Маркетинг",  "менеджмент", "бренд", "торговля", в первую очередь описывают приёмы и методы, для эффективного использования ресурсов. А для привлечения клиентов используеться РЕКЛАМА. Надо доказывать что ДО наменее рекламируемая буддистская организация? Иль сам согласишься?

----------


## Грег

> Суть в приминении терминов "маркетинг",  "менеджмент", "бренд", "торговля". Их применяют в вопросах привлечения новых клиентов. Понимаете что я имею ввиду под словом "развод"? ...


Так в том и дело, что это ВЫ имеете в виду, но не факт, что ДО имеет в виду это же   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да вегитарианцы полюбому рулят!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Так почему же в этой теме объединяют бизнес-проекты и Дхарму???  
> Двойные стандарты? Или отсутствие чёткого понимания???


Это ко мне вопрос?

----------


## ullu

> А вот Шакьямуни что-то отказался стать главой государства (хотя все темы были за это).


А вот когда Наропа шел искать Тилопу....там история была с тем, что бы вспороть живот тетеньке. Так он отказался , потому что монах. И что ему Тилопа сказал на это?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Мне, право, товарища Берхина беспокоить неудобно, он щаз чего то там тем более переводит. И потом он итак тут прочитает.


Не факт, что читает.
И чем меньше останется дней до трансляции, тем сложнее будет решить Вашу проблему.

----------


## Грег

> Это ко мне вопрос?


В общем-то, ко всем.
Он был задан мною под влиянием ваших слов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вот когда Наропа шел искать Тилопу....там история была с тем, что бы вспороть живот тетеньке. Так он отказался , потому что монах. И что ему Тилопа сказал на это?


Что пора организовать членский доступ к туфле, которой передается Махамудра...
-
Зная историю Наропы, абсолютно уверен, что он вспорол этот живот 2 раза!!!

P.S. Что то не помню в намтарах истории про тетенькин живот....

----------


## Ондрий

> Ох и поднаторел ты Андрей в исскустве подмены понятий.Только это чревато тем что себя так же, сильнее и сильнее запутываешь.
>  Тарминым" Маркетинг",  "менеджмент", "бренд", "торговля", в первую очередь описывают приёмы и методы, для эффективного использования ресурсов. А для привлечения клиентов используеться РЕКЛАМА. Надо доказывать что ДО наменее рекламируемая буддистская организация? Иль сам согласишься?


Не соглашусь... 
"Маркетинг" - исследование рынка с целью его использования.
"бренд" - элемент рекламы.
"торговля" - результат отработки предыдущих действий.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так в том и дело, что это ВЫ имеете в виду, но не факт, что ДО имеет в виду это же


Дык и я об том же!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы только что подтвердили то, что Вы попросту не понимаете, о чём идёт речь. О чём Вы спорите? Что Вы хотите вынести в результате спора?


Цель - исключительно только чОрный Пеар по продвижению ДО!!!  :Smilie: 
И еще надеюсь на %-ты с каждого привлеченного.

----------


## Грег

> Дык и я об том же!!!


Дык... Тогда всё просто - нужно постараться понять то, что имеет в виду руководство общиной. А не слушать свои мысли, и соображения о том, как они там мыслят на самом деле  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

Не раскрыта тема многоуровневого маркетинга...

Приведи ваджрного брата в супермаркет - получи скидку.

----------


## куру хунг

> По-моему, это разные вопросы. Разного рода общественная деятельность ЕСДЛ и Правительства в изгнании, и Дхарма.


 Инфа для общего развития тем кто не знает, в структуру ДО входит-ASIA благотворительная организация для поддержки тибетцев, созданная ННР, и Институт Шанг-Шунг, занимающийся сохраненим , переводами и изданием древнетибетских текстов.

----------


## куру хунг

> Дык... Тогда всё просто - нужно постараться понять то, что имеет в виду руководство общиной. А не слушать свои мысли, и соображения о том, как они там мыслят на самом деле .


 Так это напрягаться надо, перестраивать мышление, искать новую информацию сопоставлять  с имеюшейся и т. д.. А так оно привычней-то спорить с фантомами порождёнными собственным умом. Да и Дхарма-Эго в какой выгоде-то находиться,постоянно побеждая в спорах свои же фантомы.
Послушал бы ты разок ННР Андрей, не нёс бы такую ахинею однозначно.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Цель - исключительно только чОрный Пеар по продвижению ДО!!! 
> И еще надеюсь на %-ты с каждого привлеченного.


Мдя... Вы считаете это очень остроумным? А себя видите не иначе, как Питрасяном?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "А кто Вам лично мешает быть непохожим на этих людей? Или?"


А КТО ВАМ лично сказал, что я был в этой толпе истово страждущих просветления дзогченоидов, чуть было не затоптавших свою "ваджрную сестру"?

Опять придумали?

----------


## Бхусуку

> А КТО ВАМ лично сказал, что я был в этой толпе истово страждущих просветления дзогченоидов, чуть было не затоптавших свою "ваджрную сестру"?
> 
> Опять придумали?


Так, а что тогда Вам даёт осуждать своих же братьев и сестер по Дхарме?

----------


## Ондрий

> Так, а что тогда Вам даёт осуждать своих же братьев и сестер по Дхарме?


хыыыы... т.е. надо было самому потоптаться на девушке, чтоб иметь моральное правно осудить? от эт логика!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вы НЕ ОТВЕТИЛИ на вопрос, а уже задаете новый? Если так жаждете личного общения - вначале ответьте.

----------


## Грег

> Так, а что тогда Вам даёт осуждать своих же братьев и сестер по Дхарме?


Наверное есть "нормальные" братья и сестры по Дхарме, и есть "НЕнормальные" члены ДО.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Подводим общие итоги Новой Политики Дзогчен 
(по мотивам выступивших защитников данного направления).
*

1. Дхарма - НЕ ПРОДАЕТСЯ!  
ПРОДАЕТСЯ ЧЛЕНСТВО В ОБЩИНЕ!

2. ЗА ВСЁ надо ПЛАТИТЬ установленную таксу! 
Выбросьте из своего лексикона слова «Подносить» и «жертвовать» (по мере возможностей и личных обстоятельств) - они давно уже вышли из моды.

3. ОПЛАТА (а не эффективная личная практика) является ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ МЕРИЛОМ преданности Учителю и Учению, а также верным способом доказать буддо-социуму - насколько глубоко ты осознаешь ценность Трех Драгоценностей, Общины и т.п.

4. Вовремя сданные ВЗНОСЫ - твоя ЛИЧНАЯ ПРАКТИКА осознанности! Помни об этом! Остальное подождет!

5. УЧЕТ, ПЕРЕПИСЬ, СТРОГИЙ КОНТРОЛЬ - три основные составляющие при правильной работе с адептами и новообращенными. Купленный (см. п. 1) членский билет - "ряса дзогченпа"! (по выражению самих же дзогченпа - см. выше)

6. РЕКЛАМА, БРЕНД, МАРКЕТИНГ - три краеугольных камня успешных действий в сансаре для поддержания Учения в любых жизненных обстоятельствах.

7. Собранные деньги, построенные храмы, тысячи выданных членских билетов - надежнейшая гарантия ВЕЧНОГО СОХРАНЕНИЯ УЧЕНИЯ.

8. ДХАРМОЙ ДЕЛИТЬСЯ НЕЛЬЗЯ! 
Даже с ваджрными братьями и сестрами, получавшими передачу вместе с вами! Если кто-то просит книгу или компакт-диск с записью, знайте: он не тянется к Учению! Он просто плохо работал с собственными обстоятельствами!  Строго откажите таким недостойным практикам!

9. Эффективность твоей личной практики (равно как и степень твоей признанности и успешности в сансарном социуме) надежно отражена "весом" твоего счета в банке! Иных критериев не существует!

--
*Ну, если чего-то забыл, извините!
Скажете: «стёб»... «опять наезжают на ДО!»? 
Нет! Это ваши же личные высказывания. Вас, извините, за язык никто не тянул!*

----------


## ullu

> Что пора организовать членский доступ к туфле, которой передается Махамудра...
> -
> Зная историю Наропы, абсолютно уверен, что он вспорол этот живот 2 раза!!!
> 
> P.S. Что то не помню в намтарах истории про тетенькин живот....


Вот первая фраза она по настроению напоминает мне разговор тетеньки, от которой муж и когда она с ним разговаривает, то намеряно оскорбляет женщину, к которой он ушел, говорит что-то типа - ну как там твоя эта то? 
Зачем так говорить? Что я могу ответить на эту фразу , кроме как пожать плечами?

Наропа живот не вспорол. Я ошиблась, история не про тетеньку. а про дяденьку.
:

"4. Он продолжил путь и встретил двух человек, которые схватили и связали третьего. Они занимались тем, что разрезали живот этого человека. Кишки его вываливались, и он вопил. Наропа подошёл к ним и спросил, знают ли они о Тилопе. Они сказали, что знают, но сначала Наропа должен отрезать кишки. Наропа не мог вынести вид страданий этого человека и отказался отрезать кишки. Люди исчезли, и на этот раз голос сказал ему, что весь корень самсары - это привязанность, концептуальное прилипание, прилипание к представлению о реальности "я", от которого он должен избавиться. 
Тилопа сталкивал Наропу с некоторыми весьма экстремальными ситуациями, чтобы давать ему очень прямые поучения. Избавиться от незначительной привязанности и беспокоящих эмоций не так трудно. Но быть способным в экстремальной ситуации сохранять свой ум ясным, не впадая ни в какие реакции - это очень трудно. 
5. Наропа добрался до места, где увидел ужасную сцену: один человек лил горячую воду в раскрытый живот другого. Тот пронзительно визжал, и текла кровь. 
Наропа спросил, не знают ли они, где Тилопа. Чтобы получить ответ, он должен был сначала налить ещё воды в живот. Опять он не смог этого сделать. 
На этот раз после того, как люди исчезли, голос с неба сказал ему, что поучения лам - как течение воды, и их надо использовать для удаления нечистости собственного ума. Это невозможно сделать посредством очищения чего-либо внешнего. 
Нечистость ума, которую он должен был очистить на этот раз, заключалась в прилипании к концепции себя как монаха. "

----------


## Yuki

> Не соглашусь... 
> "Маркетинг" - исследование рынка с целью его использования.
> "бренд" - элемент рекламы.
> "торговля" - результат отработки предыдущих действий.


Извините, но это неточные определения :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
По крайней мере, они не выражают их сущность.
Если Вам интересно, то можно обратиться к теории маркетинга, но объяснять это в рамках конференции вряд ли имеет смысл.

----------


## Грег

дааааа....
Ну что'ж - кому-то важнее слова и форма проявления учения, кому-то их содержание.
Кто-то считает, что слова - это и есть выражение сути, кто-то ищет суть ЗА словами...

И ведь, что интересно, что для каждого есть своё учение!  :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

Дзогчен-это Дзогчен!
А люди остаются людьми!
Кто то желает нарубить капусты  на Дхарме а кто то с искренним сердцем продвигает Дхарму, делает её более доступной.

----------


## Ондрий

> Дзогчен-это Дзогчен!
> А люди остаются людьми!
> Кто то желает нарубить капусты  на Дхарме а кто то с искренним сердцем продвигает Дхарму, делает её более доступной.


Действительно - никто тут не подвергал сомнению ни саму линию Дзогчен, ни ННР.

А получилось как из недалекого прошлого:

Говорим "партия", подразумеваем "Ленин".
Говорим "Ленин", подразумеваем "партия".

----------


## Ондрий

> Извините, но это неточные определения 
> По крайней мере, они не выражают их сущность.
> Если Вам интересно, то можно обратиться к теории маркетинга, но объяснять это в рамках конференции вряд ли имеет смысл.


Ну вот - уже и определения не точны... 

и чтобы доказать мою несостоятельность в данных вопросах нужно конечно мне мне сказать: 

Пойди и поучись 5 лет в экономическом! А потом будем с тобой говорить, что значит "продвигать бренды"

 :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> Дзогчен-это Дзогчен!
> А люди остаются людьми!


Да, эти людишки проблема. Так и норовят исказить Учение. Вот если всех людей выгнать из ДО. Тогда и Дзогчен засияет во всей своей первозданной чистоте. :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Мдя... Вы считаете это очень остроумным? А себя видите не иначе, как Питрасяном?


Я не могу себя видеть П*е*трасяном, в силу отсутвия шизофрении, как бы вам этого не хотелось  :Wink: 

Или может у вас есть его садхана?

----------


## Ондрий

> Дык... Тогда всё просто - нужно постараться понять то, что имеет в виду руководство общиной. А не слушать свои мысли, и соображения о том, как они там мыслят на самом деле .


Вы знаете - у меня их особо то и нет по данной теме - есть серия вопросов, на которые отвечают аргументами типа:

- непонимания экономики лично мною
- непонимания калмыцкими бабушками высшей тантры
- непонимания мною корелляции кол-ва учеников (которое менятеся от начала к концу треда) и необходимости применения бизнес-процессов в практике Дхармы
- непонимания мною и другими неких феерических масштабов деятельности ДО
- непонимания мною и другими высшего смысла экономической методики  выражения преданности Гуру и Дхарме 

вот я и не понимаю... и продолжаю не понимать.

----------


## Грег

> Вы знаете - у меня их особо то и нет по данной теме - есть серия вопросов, на которые отвечают аргументами типа:
> 
> - непонимания экономики лично мною
> - непонимания калмыцкими бабушками высшей тантры
> - непонимания мною корелляции кол-ва учеников (которое менятеся от начала к концу треда) и необходимости применения бизнес-процессов в практике Дхармы
> - непонимания мною и другими неких феерических масштабов деятельности ДО
> - непонимания мною и другими высшего смысла экономической методики  выражения преданности Гуру и Дхарме 
> 
> вот я и не понимаю... и продолжаю не понимать.


Ок!
Тогда давайте ещё раз выслушаем вашу версию того как надо. И ваше понимание того, что сейчас делается.
Для начала, расскажите о вашем понимании перечисленных вами выше пунктов. Что они значат и для чего были сказаны. Потом уже можно будет рассуждать о том, праильно ли вы поняли сказанное или сами додумали о смысле сказанного.  :Smilie: 

PS. Если вы продолжаете непонимать, то расскажите вашу версию о том как надо. Пока, вы говорили только о том как не надо (не подобает).

----------


## Echo

> Скажете: «стёб»... «опять наезжают на ДО!»? 
> Нет! Это ваши же личные высказывания. Вас, извините, за язык никто не тянул!


Акценты не там расставлены, не находите?





> Действительно - никто тут не подвергал сомнению ни саму линию Дзогчен, ни ННР.


Обьясните, ещё раз для тупых, что Вы подвергали сомнению?
Поскольку все мыслимые варианты исчерпаны. По всем позициям, Вы либо открестились, либо промолчали (надо полагать согласились).

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> *Подводим общие итоги Новой Политики Дзогчен 
> (по мотивам выступивших защитников данного направления).
> *
> 
> 3. ОПЛАТА (а не эффективная личная практика) является ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ МЕРИЛОМ преданности Учителю и Учению, а также верным способом доказать буддо-социуму - насколько глубоко ты осознаешь ценность Трех Драгоценностей, Общины и т.п.


Зря вы так написали. Так никто не говорил, и оскорблять подобные вещи не следует.

----------


## Ондрий

> Обьясните, ещё раз для тупых, что Вы подвергали сомнению?
> Поскольку все мыслимые варианты исчерпаны. По всем позициям, Вы либо открестились, либо промолчали (надо полагать согласились).


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=300

выделено красным... 

Судя по треду - с этим не согласны люди из ДО.

Я это понял и осознал... за сим разрешите откланятся, ибо вопросов со времен указанного моего поста уже не появляется.

спасибо за дискуссию - было веьма познавательно.

----------


## Yuki

> Ну вот - уже и определения не точны... 
> 
> и чтобы доказать мою несостоятельность в данных вопросах нужно конечно мне мне сказать: 
> 
> Пойди и поучись 5 лет в экономическом! А потом будем с тобой говорить, что значит "продвигать бренды"


Совершенно нет смысла доказывать чью-то состоятельность/несостоятельность. 
ИМХО, просто чтобы понимать друг друга в общении, надо, чтобы все одинаково толковали смысл определений. Потому как в спорах, в конечном итоге, часто получается, что все говорили одно и тоже, просто в одинаковые слова вкладывали разный смысл.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

По-моему не стоит продолжать в подобном духе. Прошу меня извинить.

----------


## Грег

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=300
> 
> выделено красным... 
> 
> Судя по треду - с этим не согласны люди из ДО.
> 
> Я это понял и осознал... за сим разрешите откланятся, ибо вопросов со времен указанного моего поста уже не появляется.
> 
> спасибо за дискуссию - было веьма познавательно.


Насколько я понял из текста - "Будда", "Гуру", "Дхарма" - это "Будда", "Гуру", "Дхарма", а вот менеджмент, бренд и остальные бизнес-термины относятся к управлению общиной (монастырём) и денежными потоками, которые с экономической стороны очень интересны государствам, в которых эта община действует.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> 4. Он продолжил путь и встретил двух человек, которые схватили и связали третьего. Они занимались тем, что разрезали живот этого человека. Кишки его вываливались, и он вопил. Наропа подошёл к ним и спросил, знают ли они о Тилопе....


Ацкого отжига Отец Линии Приемственности... ))))) Типо, мимоходом...

/me представил в красках

Учтем на будущее, что кишки надо резать... )

P.S. Хм... А если резать, то последуют наставления о Бодхичитте и сострадании. ))) Одним словом, что не делай - все одно Дхарму расскажут.

----------

